# ICB2.0: 8 Testbikes im User-Test in Finale Ligure



## nuts (7. Oktober 2014)

Fünf unserer User hatten letztes Wochenende die Chance, die ersten Funktionsmuster des Alutech ICB2.0 Probe zu fahren. Dank der Unterstützung verschiedener Hersteller konnten wir aus fünf Rahmen insgesamt 8 sehr unterschiedliche Bikes realisieren und im direkten Vergleich fahren. Die Bikes stellen wir euch hier vor - die Testeindrücke demnächst.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel „*ICB2.0: 8 Testbikes im User-Test in Finale Ligure*“ im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## .irie. (7. Oktober 2014)

das carver ibc1 war sehr viel schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahlefiz (7. Oktober 2014)

ist shimano damit raus aus der komponentenwahl? für mich ist ja shimano derzeit die referenz für preiswerte und gut funktionierende bremsen. sonst gerne sram bei allem anderen...


----------



## davidhellmann (7. Oktober 2014)

Hoffentlich sieht es nie Farbe. SRAM Version. Schwarz / Klar. Like!


----------



## Jobal (7. Oktober 2014)

Für meinen Geschmack geht die Optik von dem Bock gar nicht. Wirkt irgendwie stelzig, als hätte man in ein Allmountain eine Gabel mit zuviel Federweg eingebaut. Der Abstand vom Unterrohr zur Gabel ist für meine Augen viel zu groß, weiß nicht wie man das besser beschreiben kann.

Trotzdem viel Spass u. Erfolg beim Testen.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## Livanh (7. Oktober 2014)

Sehr hübsch geworden


----------



## nullstein (7. Oktober 2014)

Die Bildunterschrift beim Renthal Fatbar Lite finde ich irritierend. Wieso Mehrpreis? Das Teil kostet schlappe 49,90€ in den gängigen Onlineshops.


----------



## xTr3Me (7. Oktober 2014)

Die fehlenden Shimano-Bremsen sind mir auch aufgefallen. Scheinbar hält man bei Alutech nicht viel von den Bremsen.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (7. Oktober 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Die fehlenden Shimano-Bremsen sind mir auch aufgefallen. Scheinbar hält man bei Alutech nicht viel von den Bremsen.





nuts schrieb:


> *Im Detail wurden die folgenden Komponenten verbaut - Shimano konnte uns leider keine Testteile zur Verfügung stellen.*


----------



## Kerosin0815 (7. Oktober 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Die fehlenden Shimano-Bremsen sind mir auch aufgefallen. Scheinbar hält man bei Alutech nicht viel von den Bremsen.



Ihr macht euch wegen einer fehlenden Shimano Bremse ins Hemd ? Meine güte...
Wer unbedingt eine möchte soll sich halt nachträglich eine SLX dranschrauben..gibts doch mom für rel wenig Geld.
Den "Rest" wie Federelemente und Antrieb finde ich da wichtiger.


----------



## og.echnaton (7. Oktober 2014)

Nicht DER optische Leckerbissen (halt Alutech Style). Ganz hässlich finde ich das Rad, wie es da steht aber auch nicht, sogar hübscher als das erste ICB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (7. Oktober 2014)

mahlefiz schrieb:


> ist shimano damit raus aus der komponentenwahl? für mich ist ja shimano derzeit die referenz für preiswerte und gut funktionierende bremsen. sonst gerne sram bei allem anderen...



Nein, Shimano ist natürlich eine Option. Konnten wir nur leider wie gesagt nicht testen. Zu den - für uns relevanten - OEM-Preisen werden wir wieder nichts konkretes sagen können, aber doch wieder eine Art Rangliste / Preisstrahl rausgeben.



og.echnaton schrieb:


> Nicht DER optische Leckerbissen (halt Alutech Style). Ganz hässlich finde ich das Rad, wie es da steht aber auch nicht, sogar hübscher als das erste ICB.



Der Rahmen soll schon noch deutlich hübscher werden - so wie er da steht, ist er nur aus bestehenden Teilen zusammen geschweißt.


----------



## jnlkt (7. Oktober 2014)

Schöne Aufbauten muss ich sagen, wobei ich den Sinn der Fox 36er Variante nicht ganz verstehe, da dies für reines Trailbiken ja schon Overkill ist.
Shimano Bremsen wären in der Tat vielleicht sogar die beste Preis Leistung Alternative, aber das ist ein vermutlich vernachlässigbares Detail.

Mich interessieren jetzt wirklich eure Erfahrungen, insbesondere auch mal in Bezug auf die Marken, die nicht der absolute Mainstream sind, also Manitou Gabel und Dämpfer, Hayes Bremsen, und auch wieviel jeder Aufbau an Gewicht mitbringt, und somit unsere gewünschten 12-13kg erfüllen.

Also gespannt sind wir alle schon einmal, danke für die Muntermachung.


----------



## nuts (7. Oktober 2014)

nullstein schrieb:


> Die Bildunterschrift beim Renthal Fatbar Lite finde ich irritierend. Wieso Mehrpreis? Das Teil kostet schlappe 49,90€ in den gängigen Onlineshops.



Wir hatten hier abgestimmt, dass für das Cockpit nicht viel Geld ausgegeben werden soll. Das spricht quasi für Eigenmarke oder so. Gegenüber dem bedeutet ein Marken-Cockpit (z.B. Renthal) einen Mehrpreis. Gegenüber den Carbon-Lenkern natürlich nicht, korrigiere ich.


----------



## warp4 (7. Oktober 2014)

og.echnaton schrieb:


> Nicht DER optische Leckerbissen (halt Alutech Style). Ganz hässlich finde ich das Rad, wie es da steht aber auch nicht, sogar hübscher als das erste ICB.


 
Funktionsmuster. Es sind FUNKTIONSMUSTER....


----------



## Speziazlizt (7. Oktober 2014)

Top. Ich vermisse allerdings die MZ Komponenten, nuts hat aber schon erwähnt warum diese nicht vorhanden waren. Ich bin sehr gespannt darauf das Rad mal selber zu bewegen


----------



## supermanlovers (7. Oktober 2014)

Die Hayes Variante gefällt mir optisch am besten. Das die aktuelle Bremsen herstellen ist mir aber neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (7. Oktober 2014)

Die Vielfalt an Aufbauten finde ich genial. Dass Shimano nicht dabei war, empfinde ich nicht als schlimm. Die Teile funktionieren ja verlässlich gut und sind jedem bekannt. Dann lieber Parts testen, die noch nicht jeder mal gefahren ist, das ist viel interessanter... bin auf die Berichte gespannt, besonders in Hinblick auf die Fahrwerke.


----------



## CasiBergamont (7. Oktober 2014)

fertig oder nich, das Ding mag alles sein, nur nicht schön !


----------



## Ehrenfeld (7. Oktober 2014)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> fertig oder nich, das Ding mag alles sein, nur nicht schön !


...


warp4 schrieb:


> Funktionsmuster. Es sind FUNKTIONSMUSTER....


 
Schonmal Funktionsmuster gesehen, die geschniegelt, glänzend und perfekt geformt sind? Denke bitte nur mal an manche Prototypen, die von den World Cup-Profis gefahren werden...


----------



## Symion (7. Oktober 2014)

Das wird spannend. Allein schon die Komponentenvielfallt, Zucker!


----------



## xTr3Me (7. Oktober 2014)

Freue mich auch schon auf die Fahrereindrücke. Ich glaube als Testfahrer wäre ich bei so vielen Komponenten überfordert gewesen. In der kurzen Zeit wüsste ich nicht, wie ich das Fahrwerk halbwegs passabel einstellen sollte.


----------



## Yberion666 (7. Oktober 2014)

War der Rahmen nicht ursprünglich für 130 mm-Gabeln ausgelegt? Irgendwie sieht das mit den 150 mm-Gabeln auch recht seltsam aus. Ich finde, die Front baut damit optisch etwas hoch, da auch das Oberrohr so steil abfällt.

Ich finde sowieso, dass eine 36er Fox und Vierkolbenbremsen an diesem Rad ein bisschen zu viel des Guten sind. Das geht ja dann doch schon mehr Richtung Enduro, wobei das Bike ja als "verspieltes Trailbike" gedacht war.

Aber ich bin da guter Dinge, dass ihr das schon vernünftig machen werdet. Jedenfalls sieht man, dass es viele Möglichkeiten gibt, das Bike auszustatten.


----------



## onkel_c (7. Oktober 2014)

jnlkt schrieb:


> ....
> Mich interessieren jetzt wirklich eure Erfahrungen, insbesondere auch mal in Bezug auf die Marken, die nicht der absolute Mainstream sind, also Manitou Gabel und Dämpfer, Hayes Bremsen,...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/prototypenbau-funktionsmuster.720488/page-6#post-12368809
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/prototypenbau-funktionsmuster.720488/page-7#post-12368881


----------



## onkel_c (7. Oktober 2014)

Yberion666 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich finde sowieso, dass eine 36er Fox und Vierkolbenbremsen an diesem Rad ein bisschen zu viel des Guten sind. Das geht ja dann doch schon mehr Richtung Enduro, wobei das Bike ja als "verspieltes Trailbike" gedacht war.
> ....



people are different!
auf den ersten blick mag das was du schreibst korrekt sein. allerdings gibt es auch viele 'verspielte trails' die doch ordentlich bergab gehen.
wer den 'rollercoaster' in finale kennt weiß was ich meine... wir sind diesen u.a. gefahren. das ging mit dem bike prima.
eine 130er forke oder durchschnittliche bremse trüben solch ein trailvergnügen dann mitunter schnell. insofern finde ich zumindest eine austattungsoption in dieser richtung nicht verkehrt.

wer nur mittelgebirgstrails im gemäßigten bereich fahren will benötigt sowas sicher nicht. da bin ich bei dir. allerdings schadet ein wenig mehr auch nicht wirklich. solange der aufpreis sich im rahmen bewegt ... käme dann darauf an.

wir werden sehen wo sich das alles hin entwickelt. ich bin gespannt.


----------



## vitaminc (7. Oktober 2014)

*ICB Version 1 X-Light*
Sieht sehr unausgeglichen auf dem Bild auf, das Dreieck dass durch die Strebe/Gusset zwischen Oberrohr und Sattelrohr entsteht erscheint mir hier ziemlich groß zu sein, vorne sieht das Bike ziemlich stelzig aus. Mag aber auch ne optische Täuschung zu sein.

Aber auch bei den restlichen Bildern mit den vielen unterschiedlichen Komponenten werde ich überhaupt nicht warm.


----------



## aka (7. Oktober 2014)

Bad Wildbad = schwäbische alb? 
Aha...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (7. Oktober 2014)

Sorry hier stand Quatsch


----------



## culoduro (7. Oktober 2014)

Sorry hier stand Quatsch


----------



## foreigner (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich möchte nur schon mal so viel verraten. Das Bike sah in echt wirklich nicht übel aus, dafür dass es reine Funktionsmuster waren. Von stelzig keine Spur. Uns ist es teilweise am Anfang sogar schwer gefallen zu erkennen, ob wir ein M oder L Bike vor uns hatten. Auf den Bildern sieht man das sofort, in echt wirklich erst bei genauem hinsehen.
Auch die Kritik von wegen 36er Gabel und oversized kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Die Gabel ist deutlich leichter als die 34 und über die würde wahrscheinlich kaum einer als wesentlich zu dick bezeichnen. Daher war es sinnvoll diese zu testen.
Im übrigen hat nicht jeder wirklich alle verschiedenen Aufbauten gefahren. Von den 9 Bikes, die jetzt da vorne stehen kann ich zu 2 nichts sagen und das geht den anderen wohl auch so. Das war aber auch sicher sinnvoller so, da wir uns trotz kürze der Zeit wirklich Mühe gegeben haben, die Bikes auch sinnvoll abzustimmen, so dass man auch eine Aussage machen kann. Die Jungs waren durchaus fit in Sachen Fahrwerk abstimmen, also, das lief echt gut und flott (da wusste eigentlich jeder was er tut und wenn wirklich mal was unklar war, gab´s auch gute Unterstützung) und da wir teilweise sogar das gleiche Gewicht hatten, mussten nach Tausch manchmal auch nur Kleinigkeiten (nach persönlicher Vorliebe) nachgestellt werden. Daher konnten wir dann doch viele abgestimmte Bikes in kurzer Zeit fahren.


----------



## DHK (7. Oktober 2014)

Ihr redet hier alle nur von den Komponenten, gibt es denn auch zum Rahmen was zu sagen? Ist der Hinterbau genügend steif oder hat er spürbar flex, event. auch in Anbetracht der verschieden geschweißten Hinterbauten. Klappt die Verbindung von Dämpfer zu Dämpferverlängerung problemlos?
Sollten ja nun Funktionsmuster sein und keine reinen Teileträger...


----------



## Kharne (7. Oktober 2014)

Hatte einer von euch denn ansatzweise 90 Kilo, oder wart ihr nur 70 Kilo Flöhe?


----------



## onkel_c (7. Oktober 2014)

70kg hatte keiner glaube ich. ich habe mit klamotte ca. 83kg, der bommel wohl noch etwas mehr. flöhe habe ich in der testcrew nicht ausmachen können ...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (7. Oktober 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> *ICB Version 1 X-Light*
> Sieht sehr unausgeglichen auf dem Bild auf, das Dreieck dass durch die Strebe/Gusset zwischen Oberrohr und Sattelrohr entsteht erscheint mir hier ziemlich groß zu sein, vorne sieht das Bike ziemlich stelzig aus. Mag aber auch ne optische Täuschung zu sein.
> 
> Aber auch bei den restlichen Bildern mit den vielen unterschiedlichen Komponenten werde ich überhaupt nicht warm.


Ich verstehe nicht ganz, warum hier die ganze Zeit schon die Optik kommentiert wird  durcheinandergewürfelte Parts, zusammengeschweißte Rahmen... Ist doch eigentlich recht klar, dass es noch nicht ganz rund aussehen kann.

IMHO kommt es hier erstmal drauf an zu sehen, welche Konfigurationen ausprobiert wurden... Ich bin ziemlich auf das Endergebnis gespannt.


----------



## vitaminc (7. Oktober 2014)

> Ich verstehe nicht ganz, warum hier die ganze Zeit schon die Optik kommentiert wird  durcheinandergewürfelte Parts, zusammengeschweißte Rahmen... Ist doch eigentlich recht klar, dass es noch nicht ganz rund aussehen kann.



Soll ich etwa zu den zahlreichen Ausstattungsvarianten irgendwas schreiben?
Ich glaube jeder darf doch schreiben was er will, und wenn es nicht erwünscht ist dass man die Bilder kommentiert, dann einfach das nächste Mal weglassen!


----------



## LIDDL (7. Oktober 2014)

Bommels USD-Gabel    Ihr seid Super 

Spielereien und Erfindungen dieser Art dürft Ihr von mir aus gene auch mal auf der Titelseite der News zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsinger (7. Oktober 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Soll ich etwa zu den zahlreichen Ausstattungsvarianten irgendwas schreiben?
> Ich glaube jeder darf doch schreiben was er will, und wenn es nicht erwünscht ist dass man die Bilder kommentiert, dann einfach das nächste Mal weglassen!


 Du könntest auch die Trikots kommentieren, das wäre genauso geschickt oder vielsagend bei Funktionsmuster, gehts um die F....

@supurb-bicycles durftest Du auch ein 29er testen, so ganz nebenbei nach Feierabend oder war das nicht gestattet.
@so eine slx bremse im direktvergleich hätte ich auch gut gefunden, klar jeder weiss was die kann aber der direktvergleich ist immer klarer. aber vllt will alutech ja gar nicht so mit den shimanos. 

ich für mich steh wieder ganz auf die japaner, einfach wegen dem unschlagbaren preis-/leistungsverhältnis. 
shimano 1x10 antrieb mit slx bremse für mich perfekt und unschlagbar günstig. ich wette günstiger als die OEM Preise aus schweinfurth, aber gut vllt gibt's ja einen rahmenkit.


----------



## Plumpssack (7. Oktober 2014)

Schon heftig wie sich manche Kommentare so lesen, wenn man das Ganze ausnahmsweise eher mal aus der Perspektive der Redaktion betrachtet.

Zur SLX Bremse kann ich sagen (die kenn ich nun wirklich zu Genüge), dass die Guide von der Charakteristik her für mich jetzt wie die Shimano Bremsen ist nur noch etwas mehr Bremskraft, noch etwas mehr Gefühl und noch etwas weniger übers Bremsen nachdenken, sondern einfach Fahren können, vermittelt.


----------



## Aalex (7. Oktober 2014)

optisch gefällt mir der rahmen überhaupt nicht. die proportionen sind echt komisch.


----------



## vitaminc (7. Oktober 2014)

> Du könntest auch die Trikots kommentieren, das wäre genauso geschickt oder vielsagend bei Funktionsmuster, gehts um die F....



zum tausendsten Mal über Komponenten/Ausstattungen wie Shimano vs. SRAM zu diskutieren und Vergleiche aufzustellen ist definitiv geschickter!!

Und ob jetzt Funktionsmuster oder nicht, ich schätze das Bike wird am Schluss dann sicher nicht wie'n Rocky Mountain aussehen


----------



## Speziazlizt (7. Oktober 2014)

DHK schrieb:


> Ihr redet hier alle nur von den Komponenten, gibt es denn auch zum Rahmen was zu sagen? Ist der Hinterbau genügend steif oder hat er spürbar flex, event. auch in Anbetracht der verschieden geschweißten Hinterbauten. Klappt die Verbindung von Dämpfer zu Dämpferverlängerung problemlos?
> Sollten ja nun Funktionsmuster sein und keine reinen Teileträger...



Dieser Bericht wurde ja schon häufiger als nächster Schritt angekündigt - Augen auf


----------



## DonGeilo (7. Oktober 2014)

Ist echt Hammer wenn man den Thread bisher mal so überfliegt. Alle hängen sich an der Optik auf oder dass bestimmte Hersteller nicht verbaut sind, obwohl explizit beschrieben wird wie, warum, weshalb...

Da frage ich mich, ob ihr eure Räder denn nur noch nach Optik kauft? Das es eh nur Funktionsmuster sind wurde schon bestimmt 3 mal geposter aber sicher ist sicher: ES SIND NUR FUNKTIONSMUSTER!

Ich denke erstmal kann man der Redaktion hier ein echtes Lob aussprechen  Einen solchen Test auf die Beine zu stellen und den User so aktiv zu beteiligen ist sicher eine Menge Arbeit und kostet euch wahrscheinlich einige Nerven.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (7. Oktober 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Dieser Bericht wurde ja schon häufiger als nächster Schritt angekündigt - Augen auf



Naja das hab ich nicht so gelesen. Für mich klingt das eher nach weiterer Komponetendiskusion:



nuts schrieb:


> [...]
> Die Erfahrungen unserer User werden wir zusammenfassen und bei den kommenden Komponenten-Entscheidungen im Hinterkopf behalten. [...] Wir werden euch also in Kürze die Ergebnisse des Tests vorstellen, weitere Möglichkeiten zu ICB-Probefahrten geben und anschließend Sets erstellen, über die wir dann abstimmen lassen.



Wenn das natürlich so gemeint ist, dass sich auch auf den Rahmen bezogen wird dann ist gut, dann hab ich nichts gesagt.


----------



## soil (7. Oktober 2014)

warp4 schrieb:


> Funktionsmuster. Es sind FUNKTIONSMUSTER....


Ja, verstanden. Wenn es um das Testen der Funktionsmuster geht, wäre es doch sinnvoll, die mit denselben Komponenten zu testen, oder? Statt dessen werden die Komponenten jedes einzelnen Rades im Einzelnen vorgestellt.

Im Übrigen: kommt mir der Lenkwinkel nur so steil vor?


----------



## -MEGADETH- (7. Oktober 2014)

Gütiger, ist das Ding...


----------



## duc-mo (7. Oktober 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Welche Komponenten interessieren euch am meisten, welche habt ihr vielleicht vermisst?



Ich habs jetzt eine ganze Weile nicht mehr verfolgt, aber 2-fach ist wohl komplett gestorben, richtig???

Shimano liefert keine ?kostenlosen? Muster und deshalb wirds nicht verbaut? Wenn 1-fach gesetzt ist könnte ich es ja noch halbwegs nachvollziehen, weil die 11-fach XTR nicht ins Budget paßt, aber bei den Bremsen gibts aktuell kaum etwas was an an die Preis-Leistung einer SLX rankommt...

Warum nur Schwalbe Reifen und dann noch der seltsame Mix aus Mary und Nic???


----------



## SebT-Rex (7. Oktober 2014)

uiuiui, da ist der Koffer noch nicht ausgepackt, gibt es wieder was richtig zu stellen:
1. Alutech hat nichts gegen die Shimano Sachen, aber Shimano war angefragt und konnte nicht liefern.
2. Alutech hat alle Komponenten auf gleiche Art und Weise angefragt und in den Bikes verbaut, sprich, jeder Hersteller wusste wofür das Material gedacht ist.
3. die Funktionsmuster sind aus gutem Grund so unterschiedlich: das ICB2.0 soll so agil beschleunigen wie ein Marathonbike, dabei aber alles schlucken, was uns an Blödsinn einfällt. Damit liegen wir zwischen allen bekannten Kategorien und möchten durch die unterschiedlichen Mustern klären, was geht. Sprich: Jedes. der aufgebauten Bikes ergab Sinn und hat Spaß gemacht, allerdings auf unterschiedliche Weise. Welchen Weg das ICB in der Forumsversion nehmen wird, entscheiden wir hier.
@tobsinger : welches 29er meinst Du? Tofane habe ich dauerhaft bei mir und in Finale an Stefanus abgetreten, ich bin Fanes mit den neuen (überrragenden) Marzocchi Sachen gefahren. Ich habe leider das Problem, mir den Motostyle bei der Bremsenbedienung nicht abgewöhnen zu können, somit werde ich das ICB erst hier in der Heimat testen können. Und umgekehrt konnte kein User meine Bike fahren...


----------



## Plumpssack (7. Oktober 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Warum nur Schwalbe Reifen und dann noch der seltsame Mix aus Mary und Nic???


Der neue NN ist ab einer gewissen Breite deutlich aggressiver und hat nach meinem Empfinden auch deutlich mehr Grip als ein Hans Dampf. Die Reifenkombi war für Finale perfekt.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (7. Oktober 2014)

über geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten. ich kritisiere hier ja auch gern rum. von der optik des hinterbaus (über die fkt. kann ich nichts sagen) kommt aber für mich nur version #5 in frage, alles andere sieht wirklich nicht schön aus!
auf jeden fall hut ab, dass ihr euch vorab so viel gedanken über mögliche specs macht und dabei ein weites feld beackert. schade, dass shimano nicht liefern konnte. ein gutes preis-leistungs-paket ließe sich sicherlich mit einem mix aus teilen von answer products (manitou, hayes) schnüren.
frage zum schluss: was bringt den die x-light variante auf die waage?


----------



## Speziazlizt (7. Oktober 2014)

DonGeilo schrieb:


> Ist echt Hammer wenn man den Thread bisher mal so überfliegt. Alle hängen sich an der Optik auf oder dass bestimmte Hersteller nicht verbaut sind, obwohl explizit beschrieben wird wie, warum, weshalb...
> 
> Da frage ich mich, ob ihr eure Räder denn nur noch nach Optik kauft? Das es eh nur Funktionsmuster sind wurde schon bestimmt 3 mal geposter aber sicher ist sicher: ES SIND NUR FUNKTIONSMUSTER!
> 
> Ich denke erstmal kann man der Redaktion hier ein echtes Lob aussprechen  Einen solchen Test auf die Beine zu stellen und den User so aktiv zu beteiligen ist sicher eine Menge Arbeit und kostet euch wahrscheinlich einige Nerven.



Das sich alle an den Komponenten und der Optik eines Funktionsmusters aufhängen heißt doch nur, das es nicht anderes zu meckern gibt 



DHK schrieb:


> Naja das hab ich nicht so gelesen. Für mich klingt das eher nach weiterer Komponetendiskusion:
> 
> Wenn das natürlich so gemeint ist, dass sich auch auf den Rahmen bezogen wird dann ist gut, dann hab ich nichts gesagt.



Mh. Diese Aussage meinte ich nicht - evtl war es im Finale Thread im Unterforum direkt...

edit: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb2...e-ligure-gesucht.725848/page-10#post-12371829


----------



## SebT-Rex (7. Oktober 2014)

@Plumpssack schickes Profilbild! ;-) 

Im Übrigen: ja es war anstrengend und 2800km sind verdammt viel Strecke, aber es hat super Spaß gemacht und ich denke, die Eindrücke werden uns helfen, einen echten Trailhammer auf die Beine zu stellen! btw: guter Name, oder @nuts ?


----------



## duc-mo (7. Oktober 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Der neue NN ist ab einer gewissen Breite deutlich aggressiver und hat nach meinem Empfinden auch deutlich mehr Grip als ein Hans Dampf. Die Reifenkombi war für Finale perfekt.



Perfektion ist ein Ideal, kein Zustand... 

Es gibt bei Conti, Maxxis, Michelin, Onza, On-one, WTB, Spezi, etc. (und jeweils unzähligen Modelle) sicher noch ein paar andere Kombinationen die genauso "perfekt" gewesen wären...

Warum wurden alle Komponenten bis ins Detail kreuz und quer durch allen Schubladen "zusammengewürfelt"??? Die Unterschiede bei den Rahmen sind an einem Wochenende nicht mehr differenzierbar!!! Und, warum wurde bei den Reifen einen völlig anderen Weg eingeschlagen??? Sorry, ich verstehe es nur noch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (7. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> @Plumpssack schickes Profilbild! ;-)
> 
> Im Übrigen: ja es war anstrengend und 2800km sind verdammt viel Strecke, aber es hat super Spaß gemacht und ich denke, die Eindrücke werden uns helfen, einen echten Trailhammer auf die Beine zu stellen! btw: guter Name, oder @nuts ?


Danke 
Ich wollte grad sagen dass ich Trailknife (irgendwie elegant) passender finde und dann dachte ich wieso nicht einfach Taschenmesser bzw. auf englisch= Penknife.
Aber das gehört in eine andere Diskussion.


duc-mo schrieb:


> Perfektion ist ein Ideal, kein Zustand...


Ich glaube du weißt, dass ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen wollte, dass die Reifen gut sind.


----------



## SebT-Rex (7. Oktober 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Perfektion ist ein Ideal, kein Zustand...
> 
> Es gibt bei Conti, Maxxis, Michelin, Onza, On-one, WTB, Spezi, etc. (und jeweils unzähligen Modelle) sicher noch ein paar andere Kombinationen die genauso "perfekt" gewesen wären...
> 
> Warum wurden alle Komponenten bis ins Detail kreuz und quer durch allen Schubladen "zusammengewürfelt"??? Die Unterschiede bei den Rahmen sind an einem Wochenende nicht mehr differenzierbar!!! Und, warum wurde bei den Reifen einen völlig anderen Weg eingeschlagen??? Sorry, ich verstehe es nur noch nicht...


zum Würfeln, siehe meinen Post oben.
zu den Reifen: wir haben die Bikes auf einen Reifen gestellt um die verschiedenen Aufbauten vergleichbar zu machen. Bei den kommenden Events werden die Bikes unterschiedlich besohlt. ausserdem hat uns Schwalbe mit Michael Kull einen sehr professionellen Support zur Seite gestellt...


----------



## duc-mo (7. Oktober 2014)

Die Rahmen waren doch auch unterschiedlich und deshalb erschließt sich mir der Sinn nicht so recht... Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden??? 

Will man Unterschiede von Geo, Rahmenkonzept und Hinterbau erfahren, dann baue ich die Bikes bis auf diese Details komplett identisch auf. Will ich Unterschiede bei den Fahrwerken erfahren, dann nehme ich identische Bikes und variiere nur die Federelement... So wie hier gezeigt habt ihr sieben völlig unterschiedliche Bikes. Ursache und Wirkung kann man da nicht mehr einem bestimmten Parameter zuordnen, aber ich werdet schon einen Grund haben, warum ihr das so gemacht habt...


----------



## Plumpssack (7. Oktober 2014)

Bis auf die Hinterbaukonstruktion (H/Y) und Größe (3xM/2xL) waren die Rahmen identisch, wir waren uns einig, dass M bei Körpergröße >180cm zu klein ist, der Lenkwinkel minimal flacher sein könnte und dass alle Rahmen spürbar steif waren.


----------



## dude_180 (7. Oktober 2014)

@supurb-bicycles


> Im Übrigen: ja es war anstrengend und 2800km sind verdammt viel Strecke, aber es hat super Spaß gemacht und ich denke, die Eindrücke werden uns helfen, einen echten Trailhammer auf die Beine zu stellen! btw: guter Name, oder @@nuts ?



ihr seid 2800km gefahren nicht schlecht xD, da könnt ihr ja gleich beim race across america mitmachen.


----------



## foreigner (7. Oktober 2014)

Die Bikes wurden noch kurzfristig auf Wunsch aller beteiligten (zur besseren Vergleichbarkeit der Fahrwerke und Bikes) auf Einheitsreifen vor Ort umgebaut und Schwalbe war vor Ort und vor allem auch gewillt, Reifen beizustellen. Das ist überhaupt etwas, was man sagen muss: Wenn man mal auf der Seite des Bildschirms steht, dann bekommt man sehr schnell mit, dass es Firmen gibt, die so ein Projekt gut finden und unterstützen (siehe Bike-Austattungen) und Firmen den es *****-egal ist. Wenn eine Riesenfirma wie Shimano es nichtmal auf die Reihe bekommt 2 Bremsen und 1 Antrieb zu schicken, dann sagt das finde ich sehr viel aus. Auch Schwalbe war nicht die einzige Reifenfirma, die beim EWS in Finale am Start war.

Die Schwalbe Reifen waren genau richtig für dort. Noch leicht genug, überraschend gut rollend und mit mächtig Grip. Der First Ride Magic Mary hatte Vert Star Mischung und richtig Schneid. Der neue Nobbi ist ebenfalls nicht übel und meiner Meinung nach auch deutlich besser als ein Hans Dampf, was Seitenhalt und Spur halten angeht. Die Reifen hatten für den Test wirklich sehr gut gepasst. Dazu muss man sagen, dass alle Jungs die in Finale waren wirklich Fahrrad fahren können und wirklich schnell unterwegs waren. Wenn man sich mal so den Durchschnitt an Fahrkönnen in deutschen Bikeparks ansieht, dann muss ich einfach sagen, dass alle Tester da - teils sogar deutlich - drüber lagen und dementsprechend wurde auch gefahren. Da braucht man nicht mit Racing Ralf am Vorderrad ankommen .


Rein mal zur Einordnung bei den Bremsen: Ich fahre selber die SLX, vorne mit großer Scheibe und auch schon mit mehreren unterschiedlichen Belägen, also ich kenne sie gut und bin - wenn´s nicht gerade organische Shimano Beläge sind - auch sehr zufrieden. Dennoch muss ich sagen, dass ich sowohl die Sram Guide RS, als auch die Magura MT5 deutlich besser fand. Sind beide stärker, besser zu dosieren und ebenfalls sehr ergonomisch und standfest.
Und schlechte Bremsen waren in Finale eigentlich mit der größte Spaßkiller, neben wegsackenden Gabeln.
Jetzt wartet doch aber erstmal den Testbericht ab, dann kann man immer noch viel schreiben...


----------



## Kharne (7. Oktober 2014)

Na zum Glück bin ich nicht mitgefahren, mir wäre M bei 1,80 zu groß gewesen


----------



## foreigner (7. Oktober 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Die Rahmen waren doch auch unterschiedlich und deshalb erschließt sich mir der Sinn nicht so recht... Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden???
> 
> Will man Unterschiede von Geo, Rahmenkonzept und Hinterbau erfahren, dann baue ich die Bikes bis auf diese Details komplett identisch auf. Will ich Unterschiede bei den Fahrwerken erfahren, dann nehme ich identische Bikes und variiere nur die Federelement... So wie hier gezeigt habt ihr sieben völlig unterschiedliche Bikes. Ursache und Wirkung kann man da nicht mehr einem bestimmten Parameter zuordnen, aber ich werdet schon einen Grund haben, warum ihr das so gemacht habt...


Nein, die Geo war die gleiche, das Rahmenkonzept auch. Es gab lediglich 2 Rahmengrößen (M und L). Es waren identische Rahmen. War auch nie anders kommuniziert. Zwei Hinterbauten waren anders verstrebt, was aber nur optisch anders ist und technisch keinen Unterschied macht. Selbst Steifigkeitsunterschiede gab´s da nicht.


----------



## foreigner (7. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Na zum Glück bin ich nicht mitgefahren, mir wäre M bei 1,80 zu groß gewesen


Das dachte ich ja auch. Ich war ja der, der am lautesten gegen den langen Reach bereits am M Rad gewettert hat und bin auch 1,80m. Und ich muss dir sagen: Alle Tester waren um die 1,80m und alle fanden den L Rahmen viel angenehmer, inklusive mir. Hab ich mich gründlich getäuscht. Auch der L Rahmen war sehr spritzig und wendig, allerdings angenehmer bergauf und viel angenehmer und sicherer bergab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (7. Oktober 2014)

Alles über 400mm Reach + 50er Vorbau fand ich bis jetzt Meh, bin warscheinlich die falschen Bikes gefahren  Kann aber auch gut sein, dass das durch zu lange Sitzrohre und zu hohe Überstandshöhe bei den größeren Größen kam.


----------



## xTr3Me (7. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das dachte ich ja auch. Ich war ja der, der am lautesten gegen den langen Reach bereits am M Rad gewettert hat und bin auch 1,80m. Und ich muss dir sagen: Alle Tester waren um die 1,80m und alle fanden den L Rahmen viel angenehmer, inklusive mir. Hab ich mich gründlich getäuscht. Auch der L Rahmen war sehr spritzig und wendig, allerdings angenehmer bergauf und viel angenehmer und sicherer bergab.


----------



## PamA2013 (8. Oktober 2014)

Macht mal bitte videos, ich würde schon gerne mal sehen wie die tester so krachen lassen!


----------



## bansaiman (8. Oktober 2014)

@BommelMaster 

Was für ne dämpfungast du eigentlich in deine Gabel gesteckt? Tpc von ner dorado?


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das dachte ich ja auch. Ich war ja der, der am lautesten gegen den langen Reach bereits am M Rad gewettert hat und bin auch 1,80m. Und ich muss dir sagen: Alle Tester waren um die 1,80m und alle fanden den L Rahmen viel angenehmer, inklusive mir. Hab ich mich gründlich getäuscht. Auch der L Rahmen war sehr spritzig und wendig, allerdings angenehmer bergauf und viel angenehmer und sicherer bergab.


Wenn der stack passt, macht mE jeder diese Erfahrung. 

Was du schreibst klingt alles echt interessant. Bin gespannt auf mehr Berichte.


----------



## BommelMaster (8. Oktober 2014)

bansaiman schrieb:


> @BommelMaster
> 
> Was für ne dämpfungast du eigentlich in deine Gabel gesteckt? Tpc von ner dorado?



nonono 

alles 100% Eigenkonstruktion!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (8. Oktober 2014)

Schaut mal rüber in den anderen Finale Thread, da stehen schon einige Eindrücke !


----------



## bansaiman (8. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Schaut mal rüber in den anderen Finale Thread, da stehen schon einige Eindrücke !



Bei google gibts ziemlich viel Finale ;-)
Kannst du bitte den link posten?


----------



## foreigner (8. Oktober 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb2...enende-in-finale-ligure-gesucht.725848/page-9
Ab Seite 9 geht´s los.


----------



## foreigner (8. Oktober 2014)

PS: @nuts : wäre bestimmt gut ein paar Threads zu schließen. Ist gerade zu viel offen.


----------



## sari2012 (8. Oktober 2014)

Auf jeden Fall ne schicke Gabel


----------



## R.C. (8. Oktober 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> wir waren uns einig, dass M bei Körpergröße >180cm zu klein ist



Wenn es anders waere, waere M ja auch kein M?!


----------



## bansaiman (8. Oktober 2014)

@foreigner

War unter euch auch jemand mit langem Oberkörper und kurzen beinen dabei? 
Bin 178 und viele M Rahmen sind mir grenzwertig bis zu kurz und L dann zu hoch von der beinfreiheit her, um es gut krachen lassen zu können.


----------



## BommelMaster (8. Oktober 2014)

"Wenn es anders waere, waere M ja auch kein M?!"


so ganz kann man das nicht sagen

statistisch gesehen ist 1,78 die genaue Mitte der Körpergröße - ob das jetzt nur bei Männdern ist oder Frauen mit einbezieht weiß ich nicht.

auf jeden Fall sollte man bei 1,82 +-1cm genau zwischen den Rahmengrößen stehen und quasi zwischen beiden wählen können. Das konnten wir so gesehen nicht, da uns allen Large besser gepasst hat.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. Oktober 2014)

Na was lernen wir drauf? Der "L" Rahmen wird zum "M" Rahmen deklariert und gegebenenfalls die Sitzrohrlänge angepasst. 


Mehr interessiert mich aber die doch Möglichkeit, die ihr hattet, den gleichen Rahmen mit unterschiedlichen Ausstattungen zu fahren. Bin schon gespannt auf die Eindrücke.


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Oktober 2014)

Bin jetzt gespannt ob die Geo angepasst wird?! Ich dachte ja die Geo vom M würde mir voll taugen, aber da jetzt alle eher auf einen recht langen Reach stehen komme ich schon ins grübeln nicht ein L zu nehmen. Blöd nur, dass mir da dann das Sitzrohr wieder zu lang wäre um eine Variostütze zu fahren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (8. Oktober 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> so ganz kann man das nicht sagen
> 
> statistisch gesehen ist 1,78 die genaue Mitte der Körpergröße - ob das jetzt nur bei Männdern ist oder Frauen mit einbezieht weiß ich nicht.
> 
> auf jeden Fall sollte man bei 1,82 +-1cm genau zwischen den Rahmengrößen stehen und quasi zwischen beiden wählen können. Das konnten wir so gesehen nicht, da uns allen Large besser gepasst hat.




Um das mi den Proportionen zu verbildlichen:im sitzen erkennt man nicht den Unterschied zwischen mir und nem 182 großen.erst beim aufstehen durch die kurzen beinchen :-D


----------



## foreigner (8. Oktober 2014)

bansaiman schrieb:


> @foreigner
> 
> War unter euch auch jemand mit langem Oberkörper und kurzen beinen dabei?
> Bin 178 und viele M Rahmen sind mir grenzwertig bis zu kurz und L dann zu hoch von der beinfreiheit her, um es gut krachen lassen zu können.


Der kürzeste von uns war glaube ich Waldbauernbub. Vielleicht sagt der mal was dazu.
Allerdings ist auch der Carsten von Sram eine Runde mit dem Bike gedreht, der nicht der größte ist (siehe Gruppenbild) und sein Orange in S fährt und der war auch kurz verwundert das der M Rahmen, den er gefahren war und ihm gut getaugt hat kein S Rahmen war.


----------



## BommelMaster (8. Oktober 2014)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Um das mi den Proportionen zu verbildlichen:im sitzen erkennt man nicht den Unterschied zwischen mir und nem 182 großen.erst beim aufstehen durch die kurzen beinchen :-D



ich meinte deinen vorposter mit meinem letzten post!


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Oktober 2014)

Was für nen Lenkwinkel habt ihr bis jetzt vorgesehen? Sieht nach 68° aus.


----------



## foreigner (8. Oktober 2014)

Lenkwinkel ist bislang 67°.


----------



## help (8. Oktober 2014)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Was für nen Lenkwinkel habt ihr bis jetzt vorgesehen? Sieht nach 68° aus.


Sollten 67° sein , je nach Gabel bisschen unterschiedlich.


----------



## duc-mo (8. Oktober 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Bin jetzt gespannt ob die Geo angepasst wird?! Ich dachte ja die Geo vom M würde mir voll taugen, aber da jetzt alle eher auf einen recht langen Reach stehen komme ich schon ins grübeln nicht ein L zu nehmen. Blöd nur, dass mir da dann das Sitzrohr wieder zu lang wäre um eine Variostütze zu fahren..



Ich nehme mal an das die Jungs in Finale relativ viel geshuttelt worden sind und entsprechen mehr Abfahrts als Auffahrts-Zeit auf dem Bike verbracht haben. Reale Touren mit Anfahrt, Auffahrt und Rückfahrt wurden sicher nicht gemacht und genau in den Situationen ist ein langer Reach halt eher unkomfortabel. Das ein langer Reach auf der Abfahrt Spaß macht ist unbestritten, aber das soll hier doch eigentlich ein One for All Bike werden... Den Eindruck habe ich zumindest gemacht...


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Oktober 2014)

Wirkt auf mich ziemlich steil, mit 67°. Modern würd ich das auch nicht nennen.
Kann sowas noch angepasst werden? Bzw. wo soll der Nachteil von 66-65° Lenkwinkeln liegen?


----------



## ONE78 (8. Oktober 2014)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Wirkt auf mich ziemlich steil, mit 67°. Modern würd ich das auch nicht nennen.
> Kann sowas noch angepasst werden? Bzw. wo soll der Nachteil von 66-65° Lenkwinkeln liegen?



die fuhre wird zu lang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## help (8. Oktober 2014)

66° wurde von den Testern gewünscht. Da es Prototypen sind, kann man das noch ändern.


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Oktober 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> die fuhre wird zu lang!


Hast du schonmal so ein Mondraker mit 450mm+ Reach und 66,5° LW ausprobiert? Ich fands geil.
(war ein Dune XR mit 50mm Vorbau, statt dem originalen 10mm Stummel)


----------



## BommelMaster (8. Oktober 2014)

ich denke es wäre im SInne aller, den Lenkwinkel so zu gestalten, dass er mit

160er Gabel 66°
150er Gabel 66,5°
140er Gabel 67° ergibt.

Dann kann der geneigte Tourenfahrer etwas mehr Vortrieb und spritzigkeit mit 140er Gabel erleben
und aber auch der Endurofahrer mit 160er Gabel ist im Wohlfühlbereich.


----------



## rfgs (8. Oktober 2014)

ich bin bei nummer 1.0 und 2.0 nur mitleser/verfolger .

aber es is schon geil was da auf die beine gestellt wird !
ich freu mich extrem  auf die testberichte

das ist mtb,teile testen, rumbasteln, ausprobieren und im anschluß ne flotte karre heizen. hier wird quasi vieles durchgespielt was sich die meisten aufgrund verschiedener umstände nicht leisten können.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. Oktober 2014)

Lenkwinkel lassen sich prima mit Winkelsteuersätzen verändern. 66° Standard, dann plus/minus 2°. 

Und überhaupt: Je länger, desto besser.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich mag ja nichts immer nur schlecht reden, finde ja auch toll, dass hier was angeleiert wird und so ! 
Schade finde ich aber, vielleicht fällt das den Leuten von MTB-NEWS.de ja auch gar nicht mehr auf, im ganzen Erfolgshype Ihrer Seite, dass sich das Ganze hier wohl nur noch INFO-TAINMENT und Produktplatzierung nennen kann.
Hat schon was von Strichercharakter. Wie gesagt, schade. .

Nervt irgendwie die Zeit damit zu verschwenden, ich schalt ab wie






Feiert euch mal schön weiter, aber trotzdem danke ich vielmals, dass es dieses Forum gibt! *ohne Sarkasmus 

Tschüs,
Euer
"Miesepeter"



Ach, und eh ich es vergess:


DHK schrieb:


> Ihr redet hier alle nur von den Komponenten, gibt es denn auch zum Rahmen was zu sagen? Ist der Hinterbau genügend steif oder hat er spürbar flex, event. auch in Anbetracht der verschieden geschweißten Hinterbauten. Klappt die Verbindung von Dämpfer zu Dämpferverlängerung problemlos?
> Sollten ja nun Funktionsmuster sein und keine reinen Teileträger...



Das mein ich damit.

Der Rahmen wird hier präsentiert wie ein Kleiderständer für die Herbstkollektion der Haute _Kuhtür _der funky bike-parts producers.
Liest sich einfach lieblos dem Sport gegenüber und der kritiklos, weder positiv noch negativ. Voll am eigentlichen Thema, für das sich die lieben MTB Begeisterten eingangs interessierten. Naja, ist ja schon bissel her, wen interessiert´s da noch?

Aber vielleicht habe ich auch grad nen moralischen, ne? Kann ja immer mal sein...

Ansonsten, nochmals Danke trotzdem für die Arbeit am und im Forum!
Euer Stänkerpit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Livanh (8. Oktober 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Ich mag ja nichts immer nur schlecht reden, finde ja auch toll, dass hier was angeleiert wird und so !
> Schade finde ich aber, vielleicht fällt das den Leuten von MTB-NEWS.de ja auch gar nicht mehr auf, im ganzen Erfolgshype Ihrer Seite, dass sich das Ganze hier wohl nur noch INFO-TAINMENT und Produktplatzierung nennen kann.
> Hat schon was von Strichercharakter. Wie gesagt, schade. .
> 
> ...


dafuq


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. Oktober 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an das die Jungs in Finale relativ viel geshuttelt worden sind und entsprechen mehr Abfahrts als Auffahrts-Zeit auf dem Bike verbracht haben. Reale Touren mit Anfahrt, Auffahrt und Rückfahrt wurden sicher nicht gemacht und genau in den Situationen ist ein langer Reach halt eher unkomfortabel. Das ein langer Reach auf der Abfahrt Spaß macht ist unbestritten, aber das soll hier doch eigentlich ein One for All Bike werden... Den Eindruck habe ich zumindest gemacht...


 Das stimmt so nicht: Am Samstag sind wir fast auschließlich die CC Runde des 24 Stunden Rennens gefahren, am Sonntag haben wir eine vierstündige Trailtour mit Shuttleunterstützung gemacht, hier wurden wir die langweiligen Straßenstücke hoch gefahren. grundsätzlich haben wir die Bikes aber schon artgerecht bewegt, auch die Auswahl der Trails war für den Anspruch an das Bike perfekt.


----------



## foreigner (8. Oktober 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Ich mag ja nichts immer nur schlecht reden, finde ja auch toll, dass hier was angeleiert wird und so !
> Schade finde ich aber, vielleicht fällt das den Leuten von MTB-NEWS.de ja auch gar nicht mehr auf, im ganzen Erfolgshype Ihrer Seite, dass sich das Ganze hier wohl nur noch INFO-TAINMENT und Produktplatzierung nennen kann.
> Hat schon was von Strichercharakter. Wie gesagt, schade. .
> 
> ...



Ich finde es schon amüsant, dass sich die Leute hier über den Test aufregen, es aber noch nichtmal einen Bericht über den Test gibt. Das da oben ist eine reine Vorstellung der Bikes und Komponenten, die getestet wurden, mehr nicht. Und das steht auch so da!
Letztendlich ist der Artikel hier rein zur Info und Zeit-Überbrückung um schon mal einen Vorgeschmack zu liefern. Das ganze vom Wochenende in einen Bericht zu packen und auszuwerten dauert logischer Weise etwas, es waren nämlich verdammt viele Eindrücke. Wer schon mehr wissen will, der ist so schlau und schaut ins Forum in die letzten Threads, da steht schon erstes zu den Eindrücken und auch zum Rahmen.
Also kurz gesagt:


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. Oktober 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Ich mag ja nichts immer nur schlecht reden, finde ja auch toll, dass hier was angeleiert wird und so !
> Schade finde ich aber, vielleicht fällt das den Leuten von MTB-NEWS.de ja auch gar nicht mehr auf, im ganzen Erfolgshype Ihrer Seite, dass sich das Ganze hier wohl nur noch INFO-TAINMENT und Produktplatzierung nennen kann.
> Hat schon was von Strichercharakter. Wie gesagt, schade. .
> 
> ...


 Junge, junge da hat aber jemand schlecht ge.. schlafen!
Vielleicht hast Du es nicht mitbekommen, aber ein Rahmen funktioniert ohne Anbauteile nur mäßig und auch innerhalb der Komponentenauswahl gibt es eklatante Leistungsunterschiede. Bevor du jemanden als Stricher titulierst, solltest du dich vielleicht fragen, warum wir uns den Streß antun und uns mit fünf Wildfemden 1500Km von daheim zum radeln verabreden. Vielleicht ist es
a) das wir mehr Freier als Stricher haben und Personal rekrutieren
oder
b) unserer Meinung und Erfahrung die Erfahrungswerten von Usern zur Seite stellen möchten, damit Produktbeschreibungen und Einordnungen aus unserem Alltagstrott und den PR Artikeln der Hersteller eine weitere Informationsquelle Argumente bietet.

Es ist schon jämmerlich, wie man gut gemeinte und noch besser ausgeführte Verbesserung im Projekt darstellen kann, aber vielleicht ist es auch einfach der Frust über das eigene Unvermögen, denn außer diesem hetzartikel kann ich keinen wertvolleren Beitrag von dir finden....

Und bitte mein das "Tschüß" wörtlich!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (8. Oktober 2014)

Meine Fresse, jetzt krieg ich aber ne Breitseite.
Ich überleg mir das mit dem Tschüss mal mit Ruhe.

War ja nur mal von mir so ne Meinung, aber ich bin wohl sowas wie ein MTB-Hippie, ein Relikt.
Nicht so persönlich nehmen, ich lass meinen Beitrag aber trotzdem drin, will nicht feige zurück ziehen.

Morgen ist wieder ein anderer Tag.

Tschüss


----------



## og.echnaton (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde diese Art von Test übrigens super. Man hört die Meinung der einzelnen Tester und bekommt auch zu hören was die Tester für Vorlieben haben und warum sie sich deswegen so geäusssert haben. Der Federgabel Test war genau deswegen auch eines der Highlights hier auf Mtb-news.de .


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. Oktober 2014)

Einen kleinen Eindruck über Truppe, Moral und Einsatzgebiet findet ihr in diesem Album von @waldbauernbub 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/71335


----------



## duc-mo (8. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht:



Kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil ich erstens noch nicht in Finale war und somit das Gelände auch nicht kenne und zweitens war ich nicht dabei um das Geschriebene in Relation zu betrachten... Allein die Tatsache das überhaupt geshuttelt wurde zeigt ja wo der Schwerpunkt liegt... Die wenigsten werden das Bike wegen der Eignung auf Asphalt oder Waldautobahnen kaufen, aber realistisch betrachtet wird so ein Bike die überwiegende Zeit im langweiligen Uphill verbringen und sollte da wenigstens komfortabel sein... Insofern sind für mich persönlich die Rückschlüsse der User zur Rahmengröße mit einem gewissen Fragezeichen versehen...


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. Oktober 2014)

Auch das stimmt so nicht, wir haben den Shuttle benutzt um die kostbare Zeit (zwei Tage sind nicht viel bei acht Varianten) nicht auf der Straße zu vertrödeln. Dennoch boten die Touren ausreichend Gelegenheit zum bergauf treten, sprinten, klettern, somit denke ich, dass der Verzicht auf die zwei Shuttlefahrten kaum Auswirkung auf die Erkenntnis gehabt hätte. Aber wie auch immer, people are different, ich bevorzuge auch bergauf das längere Rad, weil ich dort einfach besser meine Position variieren kann.


----------



## BommelMaster (8. Oktober 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil ich erstens noch nicht in Finale war und somit das Gelände auch nicht kenne und zweitens war ich nicht dabei um das Geschriebene in Relation zu betrachten... Allein die Tatsache das überhaupt geshuttelt wurde zeigt ja wo der Schwerpunkt liegt... Die wenigsten werden das Bike wegen der Eignung auf Asphalt oder Waldautobahnen kaufen, aber realistisch betrachtet wird so ein Bike die überwiegende Zeit im langweiligen Uphill verbringen und sollte da wenigstens komfortabel sein... Insofern sind für mich persönlich die Rückschlüsse der User zur Rahmengröße mit einem gewissen Fragezeichen versehen...



also dazu kann ich sagen - ruhig blut - es wurde alles getestet, was so ein Bike mitmachen muss.

Es ist zum Beurteilen eines Bikes aber relativ sinnfrei, Stunden und Tagelang begauf zu fahren, und den Abfahrtstest somit künstlich zu verkürzen. Wir hatten wirklich einige Bergaufpassagen, wo uns sehr warm wurde. Auch bergaufpassagen auf denen wir unsere deutsche Edelracerin Ines Thoma getroffen haben. Sie hat dort an der Stelle(wohl um Kräfte zu sparen) bergauf geschoben, da es schon recht steil war. Wir sind alle hoch gekurbelt!


Die Empfehlung, dass das Bike insg etwas länger wird, ist also nicht nur bergab entstanden, sondern auch bergauf, und es ist wirklich so, dass uns das M auch hier zu kurz war. für Entspannung bergauf brauchst du nämlich auch hier ein längeres Rad, da du sonst viel zu gedrungen sitzt und nur noch wenig Kraft auf die Pedale bringst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich find's super dass ihr die Gabel von Bommelmaster mit aufgenommen habt!!! Das ist dann doch echt mal was anderes! Ansonsten viel Spaß beim biken. Auf das Fazit freu ich mich jetzt schon!


----------



## bansaiman (8. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Junge, junge da hat aber jemand schlecht ge.. schlafen!
> Vielleicht hast Du es nicht mitbekommen, aber ein Rahmen funktioniert ohne Anbauteile nur mäßig und auch innerhalb der Komponentenauswahl gibt es eklatante Leistungsunterschiede. Bevor du jemanden als Stricher titulierst, solltest du dich vielleicht fragen, warum wir uns den Streß antun und uns mit fünf Wildfemden 1500Km von daheim zum radeln verabreden. Vielleicht ist es
> a) das wir mehr Freier als Stricher haben und Personal rekrutieren
> oder
> ...



Du hast Post;-) Wäre super, was davon von dir zu hören, also ich fände es toll, da der 053 in der Kaufentscheidung steht...gerne auch hier für alle :-D


----------



## duc-mo (8. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Aber wie auch immer, people are different...



Genau, und genau deshalb habe ich meinen Beitrag oben geschrieben, denn selbst die Beurteilung von ein paar Usern ist mir nicht so viel wert wie meine eigene Erfahrung...


----------



## waldbauernbub (8. Oktober 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Die wenigsten werden das Bike wegen der Eignung auf Asphalt oder Waldautobahnen kaufen, aber realistisch betrachtet wird so ein Bike die überwiegende Zeit im langweiligen Uphill verbringen und sollte da wenigstens komfortabel sein... Insofern sind für mich persönlich die Rückschlüsse der User zur Rahmengröße mit einem gewissen Fragezeichen versehen...



Wäre sicher gut gewesen, mit dem Teil mal die 1000 Höhenmeter zum Colle di Melogno raufzustrampeln. Lässt sich aber im Zuge so eines Tests nicht wirklich machen (Zeit). Aber ob ein Radl einigemaßen komfortabel zum Rauffahren ist, kann man mit ein paar (teilweise sehr steilen) 100-Höhenmeter-Stichen schon auch beurteilen. Und diesbezüglich war ich positiv überrascht.

Und unsere Rückschlüsse zur Rahmengröße sind natürlich immer sehr subjektiv. Trotzdem waren wir uns was die Größen angeht, trotz total unterschiedlicher Bedürfnisse, eigentlich ziemlich einig.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (8. Oktober 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil ich erstens noch nicht in Finale war und somit das Gelände auch nicht kenne und zweitens war ich nicht dabei um das Geschriebene in Relation zu betrachten... Allein die Tatsache das überhaupt geshuttelt wurde zeigt ja wo der Schwerpunkt liegt... Die wenigsten werden das Bike wegen der Eignung auf Asphalt oder Waldautobahnen kaufen, aber realistisch betrachtet wird so ein Bike die überwiegende Zeit im langweiligen Uphill verbringen und sollte da wenigstens komfortabel sein... Insofern sind für mich persönlich die Rückschlüsse der User zur Rahmengröße mit einem gewissen Fragezeichen versehen...


Um kurz über Finale Ligure aufzuklären: Die Berge liegen direkt am Meer und und weisen daher einen ordentlichen Höhenunterschied auf; Straßen wie Trails sind nicht entspannt hochzukurbeln sondern im Normalfall ziemlich steil (hier ein Beispiel an einem Strava-Segment von mir). An Uphills kann man in Finale extrem technische Geschichten mit Stufen, Absätzen, engen Felsrinnen und rutschigen Wurzeln fahren, bei denen zumindest ich schon teilweise zu kämpfen hatte (aus technischen, nicht aus konditionellen Gründen). Da reichen durch die Vielfalt an technischen Trail-Teilen IMHO schon wenige Uphills, um die Bergauf-Charakteristik eines Bikes zu beurteilen.

Der Clou bei Finale liegt aber a) bei normalerweise besten Wetterbedingen auch noch im Oktober/November und b) der Möglichkeit, per Shuttle viele Tiefenmeter an einem Tag zurückzulegen und dabei von Flow bis technischem Gekrache an einem Tag alles mitnehmen zu können. Und ein Shuttle ist in Finale zudem praktisch Pflicht, wenn man nicht viel Zeit hat - wer einmal vom Meer zur 24h-Strecke in kurzer Zeit hochkurbeln musste, weiss wovon ich rede 

Viel bessere Bedingungen als in Finale findet man zu dieser Jahreszeit kaum "im näheren Umkreis" von Deutschland, würde ich behaupten.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. Oktober 2014)

Die Zweifler können ja dafür sorgen, dass ich mal so n Bike zum Testen bekomme. Bei mir ist von Asphalt über Schotter, Kies, Waldboden und Fels, bergauf, wie bergab alles zu einer Runde komprimiert.


----------



## hnx (8. Oktober 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Die Zweifler können ja dafür sorgen, dass ich mal so n Bike zum Testen bekomme. Bei mir ist von Asphalt über Schotter, Kies, Waldboden und Fels, bergauf, wie bergab alles zu einer Runde komprimiert.


Wie wohl bei jedem der aus einer Stadt in den Wald und wieder zurück fährt.


----------



## onkel_c (8. Oktober 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> ...aber realistisch betrachtet wird so ein Bike die überwiegende Zeit im langweiligen Uphill verbringen und sollte da wenigstens komfortabel sein... Insofern sind für mich persönlich die Rückschlüsse der User zur Rahmengröße mit einem gewissen Fragezeichen versehen...



ohne mich da wirklich groß aus dem fenster lehnen zu müssen: das rad ist bergan komfortabel genug. ich merke sowas ganz schnell, wenn da was nicht paßt! 

ob unsere rückschlüsse korrekt sind darf jeder bewerten wie er mag. interessant ist nur, dass wir alle einer meinung waren, obwohl wir ganz sicher - zumindest teils - andere vorlieben, einen anderen fahrstil, ... hatten/haben. so falsch scheinen wir damit also nicht zu liegen .


----------



## Ehrenfeld (8. Oktober 2014)

onkel_c schrieb:


> ob unsere rückschlüsse korrekt sind darf jeder bewerten wie er mag. interessant ist nur, dass wir alle einer meinung waren, obwohl wir ganz sicher - zumindest teils - andere vorlieben, einen anderen fahrstil, ... hatten/haben. so falsch scheinen wir damit also nicht zu liegen .


aber wie schon jemand der Teilnehmer anmerkte... schon interessant, mal von der "anderen" (Redaktions-)Seite aus argumentieren zu müssen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (8. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Test im Zeitgeist von facebook - die Aufgabe muss nach einer Castingshow sensationsheischend angegangen werden, alles mögliche wird dabei zusammengewürfelt, solange es nur kostenlos ist, Foren-B-Promis werden ins Testercamp geflogen ...  ist einfach nur grotesk.

Passt aber gut zu der zwanghaften Originalität von Alutech mit dem DIE vor dem Fahrradnamen.

Auch das IBC-Team muss ja zwanghaft, äh, zwangsweise irgendwie Content produzieren.

Aber muss es Dschungelcampniveau sein?


----------



## BommelMaster (8. Oktober 2014)

Mensch was passt dir denn jetzt wieder nicht?

es ist doch schon echt erstaunlich, dass man es wohl keinem Recht machen kann.

Jeder könnte es einfach immer besser machen.

Dem einen fehlen Shimano Bremsen, die eh schon jeder kennt, dem anderen störts dass wir auch Teile getestet haben, und nicht mit nackten Rahmen rumgehopst sind, einem 3. fehlt wieder was andres und du bist anscheinend der Meinung, dass das, was gemacht wurde, ein Witz ist.

Ja dann les es doch nicht, wenns dich nicht interessiert.

Zu der Shimano Geschichte muss man sagen, dass Basti-Tegtmeier Shimano XT Bremsen am Rad hatte. Wir hatten diese sehr wohl dabei - aber wieso soll man(wenn der Hersteller keine kostenlos schickt) nochmal hunderte Euros  aus der eigenen Tasche bezahlen für Teile di,e man eh schon kennt?

Logo ist das ganze eine PR- Aktion. das IBC will Klicks genereieren um Geld mit Werbung zu verdienen und Alutech will Klicks und AUfmerksamkeit bekommen und damit Geld verdienen.

Darüber sind sich doch alle im Klaren, aber es ist ja nichts verkehrtes daran dies zu tun, indem man ein Usertesting macht - oder was stört dich daran?

Normalerweise werden Profifahrer angeheuert um die nötige PR zu generieren und im pot. Kunden einen Reiz anzustoßen und hier wurde es eben mit Usern gemacht.

Wie mans macht ists falsch - fest steht "DU" hättest es besser gekonnt - ja? Dann mach bitte, bevor du andere kritisierst!


----------



## foreigner (8. Oktober 2014)

... da spricht anscheinend der pure Neid. 
PS: Für die An- und Rückreise waren wir selbst Verantwortlich.


----------



## waldbauernbub (8. Oktober 2014)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> ...Foren-B-Promis werden ins Testercamp geflogen ...


Gute Idee. Am besten gleich oben bei der Nato-Base abwerfen, beim nächsten Mal. 

Wie hier schon mehrmals bemerkt wurde: Es ist für uns B-Promis wirklich sehr interessant, so eine Diskussion mal aus der Sicht der Redaktion mitzuerleben. Und ich bin mir jetzt sicher, dass die Redakteure ihre Protektoren nicht wirklich brauchen, bei der dicken Haut, die sie da über Jahre aufgebaut haben müssen.


----------



## foreigner (8. Oktober 2014)

Finde es insbesondere interessant, wer heute hier so lautstark kritisiert. Das sind zu einem guten Teil User von denen ich mich nicht erinnern kann jemals einen Beitrag gelesen zu haben. Und auf entsprechendem Niveau kommt das ganze dann auch daher. Wo haben sie die den heute raus gelassen? 

PS: "Dschungelcamp" musst du für mindestens 2 Teilnehmer bitte noch erklären. Die sind nämlich so niveaulos, dass sie daheim gar keinen Fernseher haben...


----------



## scratchy996 (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich dachte das wird ein 130mm Trail Bike sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (8. Oktober 2014)

soso, stricher und dschungelcampteilnehmer.... es ist in der tat ein facebook-phänomen aus der anonymität heraus mit steinen zu werfen. aber wer im glashaus sitzt, sollte zum sch(e)(i)ssen in den Keller gehen.


----------



## onkel_c (8. Oktober 2014)

Freesoul schrieb:


> aber wie schon jemand der Teilnehmer anmerkte... schon interessant, mal von der "anderen" (Redaktions-)Seite aus argumentieren zu müssen, oder?



nö nicht wirklich. ich bin vermutlich weit weg vom 'durchschnittsuser'. ich muss öfters mal so argumentieren (von der 'anderen seite').
ich finde dass was ihr macht, und auch meist wie ihr es macht, völlig ok. für mich ist das meiste nachvollziehbar. man muss da nicht immer dieselbe meinung haben, und vllt. hätte man auch mal eine andere herangehensweise, würde einen anderen ansatz verfolgen,... aber im großen und ganzen .


----------



## onkel_c (8. Oktober 2014)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Dieser Test im Zeitgeist von facebook - die Aufgabe muss nach einer Castingshow sensationsheischend angegangen werden, alles mögliche wird dabei zusammengewürfelt, solange es nur kostenlos ist, Foren-B-Promis werden ins Testercamp geflogen ...  ist einfach nur grotesk.



gute steilvorlage. ich weiß nicht wie alt du bist, aber ich hoffe für dich, dass du noch sehr jung bist ... ich weiß nicht woher du die annahme hast, dass du das aus der entfernung objektiv beurteilen kannst.




Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Passt aber gut zu der zwanghaften Originalität von Alutech mit dem DIE vor dem Fahrradnamen.
> 
> Auch das IBC-Team muss ja zwanghaft, äh, zwangsweise irgendwie Content produzieren.
> 
> Aber muss es Dschungelcampniveau sein?



was ist 'dschungelcamp'?
schön, wenn die welt so einfach gestrickt ist! niemand zwingt dich bei alutech einzukaufen. dir muss nicht mal deren politik gefallen. nur warum du das in solch einen kontext packst ...

warum bist DU eigentlich hier? wenn das alles deiner meinung nach so schlimm, gekauft und gefälscht ist, dann ist dass eine dreiste unterstellung. UNS hat niemand gezwungen etwas schön zu reden, schön zu schreiben oder in den himmel zu loben. 
ich kann für mich sagen, dass die dinge so gelagert sind wie ich es schrieb/schreibe. wenn es dir nicht passt nutze die ignore funktion!


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. Oktober 2014)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Dieser Test im Zeitgeist von facebook - die Aufgabe muss nach einer Castingshow sensationsheischend angegangen werden, alles mögliche wird dabei zusammengewürfelt, solange es nur kostenlos ist, Foren-B-Promis werden ins Testercamp geflogen ...  ist einfach nur grotesk.
> 
> Passt aber gut zu der zwanghaften Originalität von Alutech mit dem DIE vor dem Fahrradnamen.
> 
> ...


 Verzeihung wenn ich dir, trotz des überlegenen Niveaus, aufs Pferd helfe: das "die" vor den Namen der Alutech Bikes entstammt nicht von den zugekoksten Kichererbsen einer PR Agentur: Berggipfel der Dolomiten werden im italienischen mit einem weiblichen Artikel versehen, da es sich bei unseren Modellnamen um die (abgewandelte) Bezeichnung von Dolomiten Gipfeln handelt, ist das "sie" eher als verpflichtend anzusehen. Bitte entschuldige die Korrektur deines ansonsten berauschend stichhaltigen Kommentars...
Der Basti ( männlicher Westfale, deswegen "der")


----------



## cycophilipp (8. Oktober 2014)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Dieser Test im Zeitgeist von facebook - die Aufgabe muss nach einer Castingshow sensationsheischend angegangen werden, alles mögliche wird dabei zusammengewürfelt, solange es nur kostenlos ist, Foren-B-Promis werden ins Testercamp geflogen ...  ist einfach nur grotesk.
> 
> Passt aber gut zu der zwanghaften Originalität von Alutech mit dem DIE vor dem Fahrradnamen.
> 
> ...



Nur weil Du Dir kein Sky leisten kannst... Was läuft denn bei dem falsch? Zuviel Privatfernsehen gekuckt?


----------



## DHVEF (8. Oktober 2014)

Wie so das gehate???

Die meisten User, die mit durften, sind B-Promies, weil sie Zeit ohne Ende in das Projekt 1.0 oder 2.0 gesteckt haben. Ich wäre auch gern dabei gewesen, nun freue ich mich eben für die, die es geschafft haben. Aber irgendwie bin ich trotzdem neidisch... ;-)

Ich habe mich so auf die Resultate gefreut und jetzt muss ich die ganze Zeit Mist lesen von Leute, die das Projekt nicht mitverfolgt haben. Wenn sie es denn gemacht hätten, würden sie nicht so ein Unfug schreiben.


----------



## bansaiman (8. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt fokussieren wir uns doch einfach wieder auf das Wesentliche. Der Vogel meldet sich ja schließlich nicht mehr. also alles tutti


----------



## GrillMeister (8. Oktober 2014)

Hi, 

Find's schon mal sehr schön, dass zufällig Tester dabei waren, die ziemlich ähnliche Größe und Schrittlänge haben wie ich. Das erleichtert mir die Größenwahl ungemein, da ich selbst immer zu einem falschen Größe greife und das erst nach Wochen merke.

Wo ich allerdings stark abweiche, ist das Gewicht :\ Bin Fahrfertig bei so 115kg, weshalb ich eigentlich bei jedem Fully erstmal schauen muss, ob ich überhaupt bei einem halbwegs normalen Druck im Dämpfer klar komme. Das Tune musste ich bissher immer ändern... 

Falls eine Aussage über Fettsackeignung möglich ist, würde ich mich freuen diese zu hören. 

Grüße,

GM


PS: Bin mit dem Fortgang des Projektes sehr zufrieden. Schreibt lieber weiter an dem nächsten Teil vom Bericht, anstatt euch mit den Ömmels hier zu beschäftigen. *auspeitsch*


----------



## Kerosin0815 (8. Oktober 2014)

GrillMeister schrieb:


> Wo ich allerdings stark abweiche, ist das Gewicht :\ Bin Fahrfertig bei so 115kg,



Das geht auf keinen Fall mit dem Rad....115 kg.
Suche lieber nach einem FATBIKE....das ist hipp und angesagt.
Somit bekommst du dann auch dank der fetten Reifen keine probleme.


----------



## foreigner (8. Oktober 2014)

Im Grunde wurde ja auch eigentlich alles sehr logisch gemacht. Es ist ein "öffentliches" Projekt, mit der Community wird ein Bike erdacht, entworfen, konstruiert und grob designed. Gleichzeitig kommt die Idee auf auch Usern und damit "Mitkonstrukteuren" des Projektes die Möglichkeit zu geben, das bike zu testen. Eine andere Zulieferfirma (Sram) findet das Projekt auch gut, man ist eh vernetzt und es kommt der Vorschlag nach Finale einzuladen, wo man eh wegen der EWS vor Ort ist und den ganzen Support vor Ort hat, aber nicht so den Stress wie an Worldcup-Wochenenden und dazu super Testtrails und sicheres Wetter im Oktober. Dass das natürlich auch aus Marketinggründen nicht dumm ist, ist klar, aber ja auch absolut legetim. Jeder muss ja irgendwie auch Geld verdienen. Andere Firmen finden die Sache auch gut, sind auch eh vor Ort und unterstützen ebenfalls mit Teilen und der einen oder anderen Schrauberleistung und Kompetenz.
Um das ganze fair und vergleichbar zu machen und eben keine Werbeveranstaltung von 2,3, Firmen fragt man aber auch bei allen möglichen anderen Firmen nach Teilen an, die zum ICB passen könnten, bei Dämpfern auch so, dass entsprechendes Grundsetup des Dämpfers passend ist.
Manche Firmen wollen dabei sein und schicken Teile, andere eben nicht.
Dazu läd man dann User ein, die sich durch Einsatz oder Kompetenz in das Projekt eingebracht haben und auch auf die Testbikes passen (Größe). Dann lässt man die Leute die Testbikes nach ihren Bedürfnissen abstimmen und es werden verschiedene Stecken gefahren. Von CC Runden mit bergauf, bergab über Shuttel-unterstützte Abfahrten, mal flowig mal etwas härter und zwischendrin auch mal ein paar Kilometer -  teils steil - bergauf. Zwischendrin werden Fragebögen beantwortet, Bikes getauscht, neu abgestimmt und weiter getestet.
Am Ende stellt man hier zunächst die Testbikes vor und wertet das Testwochenende aus um hier einen Bericht des ganzen zu liefern. Was daran jetzt irgendwer bei einem absolut öffentlichen Projekt seltsam findet kann ich eh nicht nachvollziehen.
Und bevor es losgeht: Nein, niemand hat uns beeinflusst, was wir sagen oder schreiben sollen (außer vielleicht mit leckerem Essen ) und keiner der User wird hier etwas ablassen, was er nicht selbst so empfunden hat, oder Produkte sonderlich rühmen weil der Hersteller nett war. Hier waren keine kleinen Fanboys vor Ort, sondern Männer, die wissen wie Buisness läuft und auch Leute, die sich nie sowas vorschreiben lassen würden. Natürlich war der Support von Sram großartig, aber auch die haben nicht "unfair gespielt". So wurde auch mal bei einer Fremdfirma geholfen das missglückte Grund-Setup doch noch hinzubekommen und nicht einfach nur der hauseigene Ersatzdämpfer eingebaut.
Das ganze war ganz schön cool und professionell. Aus meiner Sicht hätte man kaum etwas besser machen können.
Ich freue mich schon auf nuts Testbericht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaz (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde das Projekt ICB richtig toll! Endlich was anderes.  Alle, die was gegenteiliges behaupten ärgern sich doch nur dass sie nicht selbst testfahren durften 
Außerdem war das doch nur der erste Testeinsatz. Es hieß ja, dass wohl noch weitere folgen werden. Zudem gut dass mal nicht so mainstreamige parts getestet wurden! Zu Shimano-parts gibts doch eh dutzende Testberichte..


----------



## Frankentourer (8. Oktober 2014)

Habe das Projekt zwar verfolgt - es scheint aber immer mehr in eine andere Richtung zu gehen. Dachte es soll kein Enduro werden sondern ein spritzigeres Bike. Also mit 130 mm und leichten Teilen. Außerdem gehört für mich dazu ein kürzerer Radstand. 130mm ist anscheinend gestorben, leicht auch - also für mich uninteressant habe ein Enduro.


----------



## foreigner (8. Oktober 2014)

Das leichteste Bike war gute 11 kg und es hat 130mm im Heck. Gabeln mit 140-150mm waren auch so beschlossen. Im übrigen sind diese in keinster Weise negativ, da nicht oder kaum schwerer als 130mm Gabel, straff abgestimmt genauso effizient aber dafür einfach mit mehr Reserven. Die bikes waren mit 150mm Gabeln sehr ausbalanciert, auch weil sie im Schnitt relativ straff abgestimmt wurden. Bergauf war das dann echt gut zu fahren und bergab gab´s Reserven, wenn die Line mal doch verpasst wurde. Es fährt sich definitiv spritziger, straffer, wendiger und schneller zu beschleunigen als alle Enduros auf denen ich bislang Platz nehmen durfte und da waren auch schon flotte dabei. Also, ich kann beruhigen, es ist keine Enduro.


----------



## onkel_c (8. Oktober 2014)

es kann ja auch niemand von den beteiligten personen etwas dazu, dass shimano scheinbar nicht in der lage war parts zu schicken.
und ja, bei der anzahl an testbikes ist es natürlich überschaubar was die streuung von teilen angeht. und dennoch hat, so wie ich meine, genau das zum ziel geführt. wenn ich mich recht entsinne und nicht völlig daneben liege waren die ergebnisse in summe alle sehr eindeutig.

ich glaube zum beispiel nicht, dass auch nur einer der user eine höhenverstellung für unsinnig fand. darüberhinaus ist man sich auch einig gewesen, dass 125cm verstellbereich zu wenig sind. und auch der testsieger dürfte eindeutig gewesen sein!


----------



## onkel_c (8. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> ... Also, ich kann beruhigen, es ist keine Enduro.


ich auch. für mich noch lange keins. was dann jeder für sich persönlich daraus macht ist ja sein bier.
man kann wirklich alles in frage stellen ...


----------



## Der Kassenwart (8. Oktober 2014)

schon hart, was man euch so an den kopp schmeißt. ich begleite das projekt lesend, anregend und auch in der sache kritisch von anfang an und finde es es arm, dass die argumente einiger ins persönliche abgleiten. mal so 2000km (gemessen von der mitte Ds) ans mittelmeer u retour abzureißen ist stressig, auch bikes unter zeitdruck testen oder fotoshootings machen ist weit weniger angenehm, als man es sich vorstellt. 

aber zur sache: ich hätte mir gewünscht, wenn ihr schon eine große bandbreite von komponenten an eure testbikes schraubt, dass zumindest ein prototyp mit zweifach u umwerfer bestückt gewesen wäre. so bleibe ich weiterhin im dunklen, was das fahrverhalten anbelangt, wenn  kettenlinie und kraftvektoren nicht optimal sind.
habt ihr vor, auch mal ein testbike in größe S zu bauen? nicht jeder ist 1,80.
das sind zwei punkte, weswegen das icb 2.0 für mich (vorerst) nicht interessant ist.


----------



## Corason187 (8. Oktober 2014)

#BommelMaster

Die Gabel is so abgefahren  wär dein kunde ,...


----------



## Ganiscol (8. Oktober 2014)

Top Einsatz von allen Beteiligten! 

Lasst euch nur nicht von den Motzknochen vor den Koffer #%*[email protected]>!


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2014)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Top Einsatz von allen Beteiligten!
> 
> Lasst euch nur nicht von den Motzknochen vor den Koffer #%*[email protected]>!


 


Fand die Aussagen aller Beteiligten in den ganzen Threads auch sehr Aussagekräftig und mir ist auch keine Lobhudelei aufgefallen.
....was mir besonders bei dem Magurafahrwerk aufgefallen ist 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (8. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt bin ich echt gespannt auf euer Radel...würde mich mal interessieren der Vergleich zum santa cruz 5010.
Was wiegt eigentlich euer rahmen? 11 kilo im leichtesten aufbau klingt nach was


----------



## foreigner (8. Oktober 2014)

Aber die Bremsen waren echt top (wenn sie richtig entlüftet waren) !
Für die unter 1,78m: Wenn ihr nicht wirklich richtig klein seit (<1,70m), dann probiert echt erstmal M. Bei uns haben ja auch die mit knapp 1,80m noch eindeutig L bevorzugt. Der Sram Mechaniker, der deutlich kleiner war hat sich auf dem M bike auch sehr wohl gefühlt und fährt normal eher S bikes (war übrigens noch einer neben uns, der den Lenkwinkel flacher machen würde).


----------



## foreigner (8. Oktober 2014)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich echt gespannt auf euer Radel...würde mich mal interessieren der Vergleich zum santa cruz 5010.
> Was wiegt eigentlich euer rahmen? 11 kilo im leichtesten aufbau klingt nach was


Ich meine 11,3 oder 11,4 kg. Weiß nicht mehr so genau. Rahmen sind ja noch zu schwer, dafür war da auch keine Reverb drin.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Aber die Bremsen waren echt top (wenn sie richtig entlüftet waren)......


 

Das höre ich net zum ersten Mal. Scheinbar taugen die neuen Maguras und dazu paßt der Preis ja auch noch.
Könnte seit Jahren mal wieder für viele die erste Alternative zu einer Shimano werden.

G.


----------



## help (8. Oktober 2014)

Super Einsatz von manchen hier! Macht echt Laune hier zuzusehen wie etwas entsteht^^
Hauptsache einige Honks die sonst nichts vom ICB2.0 lesen, schreiben Müll.



> Ich bin ja nur froh, dass mir net so ins Hirn gschissen haben wie dir.


----------



## Deleted273363 (8. Oktober 2014)

seit Ihr bezüglich der Bodenfreiheit nur 170er Kurbeln gefahren, oder habt Ihr auch 175er getestet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (8. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Aber die Bremsen waren echt top (wenn sie richtig entlüftet waren) !



Und genau deswegen gehören die nicht ans Rad, denn wenn da mal Luft drin ist kriegste ganz schnell die Krätze.


----------



## BommelMaster (8. Oktober 2014)

Frankentourer schrieb:


> Habe das Projekt zwar verfolgt - es scheint aber immer mehr in eine andere Richtung zu gehen. Dachte es soll kein Enduro werden sondern ein spritzigeres Bike. Also mit 130 mm und leichten Teilen. Außerdem gehört für mich dazu ein kürzerer Radstand. 130mm ist anscheinend gestorben, leicht auch - also für mich uninteressant habe ein Enduro.



Das ist eine ziemlich schwierige Angelegenheit.

Also zuerst:
der Rahmen hat ja hinten 130mm Federweg
Desweiteren ist auch geplant, dass er "leicht" ist - aber es ist auch geplant, dass man ihn BENUTZEN kann und nicht in eine Vitrine stecken muss. daher ist "superleicht" auch raus.

Nun ist die Frage, wie baue ich meinen 130mm "do it all" Rahmen auf?

In unserer Testcrew waren 5 Teils echt verschiedene Charakete dabei. 1 Junger hüpfer der eher aus dem Dirtjumpbereich kommt (gefühlt, berichtige mich, plumpi!), dann 2 "mittelalte" die von touren über bikepark alles fahren, einen etwas älteren(ohne wertung  ) DH Racer und einen dazwischengealterten Tourenfahrer.

Es war also im Grunde alles  vertreten, und im Endeffekt hat sich herausgestellt, dass vorne eine schön leichte 160mm Federgabel eine echt gute Wahl ist. Für den ruhigen Tourenfahrer ist eine 140er Gabel vorne sicher auch eine sehr gute alternative, für einen Großteil der Fahrer aber ist wohl die 160er Gabel  mit etwas geringerem Federweg hinten eine sehr gute Kombination

"130er Trailbike" ist somit in keinsterweise gestorben, sondern mehr denn je Programm PUR. 
Was man aber jetzt nicht machen sollte, ist, ein 120mm Canyon Nerve nachzubauen - SONDERN - den Weg einschlagen, die Eigenscahften eines Canyon Nerve mit den Vorteilen eines Enduros zu verbinden. ALso etwas flacherer Winkel, "etwas" länger, und ein kleines bisschen mehr Federweg an der front.

Ich fahre dieses "Konzept" ja schon seit einiger Zeit in Form eines Banshee Spitfires, das eigentlihc genau die gleiche Kategorie verkörpert.

Es ist GENAU das, was meiner Meinung nach, ein unkompliziertes, spassmachendes Mountainbike braucht. Gute Geo um Bergab spass zu haben, spritzigen Federweg um nicht im selbigen zu versinken.

Wenn du eine superleichte 130mm Cross Country Feile willst - ja, da mögest du recht haben - bist du hier nicht ganz richtig!


----------



## Kerosin0815 (8. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen gehören die nicht ans Rad, denn wenn da mal Luft drin ist kriegste ganz schnell die Krätze.



Mittlerweile weiß ja jeder das du mit Magura,Formula,Schwalbe und Avid ein problem hast und Shimano fan bist.
Woher willst du wissen was die neuen Bremsen taugen ?
Langsam nervt das permanente Bashing.


----------



## Plumpssack (8. Oktober 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb2...e-ligure-gesucht.725848/page-10#post-12371829
Habe da meinen Fahreindruck relativ ausführlich geschildert. Ich denke ich habe dort auch den Unterschied zu einem Enduro ganz gut dargestellt.
Das Bike ist auf flacheren Trails ganz einfach lange nicht so behäbig wie das durchschnittliche Enduro, es ist sogar um einiges spritziger als ein eher agiles Enduro.


----------



## foreigner (8. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen gehören die nicht ans Rad, denn wenn da mal Luft drin ist kriegste ganz schnell die Krätze.


Die, eine von den vieren die nicht gut ging, hatte das vom Umbau und wurde nach Leitungskürzen nicht entlüftet. Also, der Bremse kann man das nicht vorwerfen und es ist das gleiche Problem wie bei jeder Bremse. Man braucht auch nicht so tun als ob es jetzt ein Problem oder eine Wissenschaft ist eine Magura Bremse zu entlüften, das ist seit eh und je relativ flott gemacht. Ja mit Shimano mag man dabei ein paar Minuten sparen, aber die investiere ich gerne für die klar bessere Bremse auf dem Trail. Ich würde meine Shimanos auf der Stelle gegen eine MT5 oder MT7 eintauschen.


----------



## foreigner (8. Oktober 2014)

goofunk schrieb:


> seit Ihr bezüglich der Bodenfreiheit nur 170er Kurbeln gefahren, oder habt Ihr auch 175er getestet?


Das ist ne gute Frage. @supurb-bicycles bicycles : Was war denn auf den Bikes so drauf?
Ich kann nur sagen, dass es so unauffällig war, dass ich nicht darauf geachtet habe. War weder was beim treten ungewöhnlich und Aufsetzprobleme hatte keiner von uns.


----------



## onkel_c (8. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die, eine von den vieren die nicht gut ging, hatte das vom Umbau und wurde nach Leitungskürzen nicht entlüftet. Also, der Bremse kann man das nicht vorwerfen und es ist das gleiche Problem wie bei jeder Bremse. Man braucht auch nicht so tun als ob es jetzt ein Problem oder eine Wissenschaft ist eine Magura Bremse zu entlüften, dass sei eh und je relativ flott gemacht. Ja mit Shimano mag man dabei ein paar Minuten sparen, aber die investiere ich gerne für die klar bessere Bremse auf dem Trail.



das möchte ich noch mal ins rechte licht setzen: ich war mit nuts ja eher da und wir haben uns der magura sache angenommen. die räder waren nicht völlig fertig montiert, ein tribut an den zeitmangel aus einem engen fahrplan heraus. die ewigen *salzindersuppesucher* mögen jetzt wieder von schlechter planung/logistik reden ...

wie auch immer. es ist korrekt, dass der magura man so ziemlich alles an der bremse machen musste: entlüften, adapter montieren, scheiben tauschen, ... eine der bremsen war noch mit original leitung. er beschloß - leider ein irrtum - die leitung nur zu kürzen, da sie ja original (und ohne luft) war. das funktioniert meist in der tat. er hätte es aber kontrollieren müssen, oder in diesem fall besser auf nummer sicher gehen. aber auch der magura man ist auch nur ein mensch - sogar ein sehr netter  - und hatte zu wenig schlaf abbekommen und war eigentlich auch eher incognito da, weil er die ews fahren wollte und eher auf der 'durchreise' zur roc d'azur war. wir sind eben alle nicht fehlerfrei...

die magura bremse verzögerte ja noch lange zeit. man musste nur damit umzugehen wissen. die mt5 verrichtete ihre arbeit 1a. die bremsleistung ist über jeden zweifel erhaben. mir taugt lediglich die ergonomie der griffe nicht so gut, wie die der sram g. bremse. das liegt aber auch daran, dass ich einfingerbremser bin, der die hebel ziemlich eng vor dem lenker hat (racer halt). das ist eher ein individuelles ding!

ich bin viele jahre, viele magura bremsen gefahren. und ich finde es wird immer ein ziemlicher ballon gestartet wenn es um magura geht, explizit auch um das thema luft. alles keine hexerei! ich hatte nie ernsthafte probleme, fahre heute noch eine mt8 mit der ich zufrieden bin und gebe zu bedenken, dass auch andere hersteller probleme haben. das liegt auch in der natur der sache. der technik lastet immer die möglichkeit des versagens an. dass ein hersteller hier und da fehler macht, dinge besser/anders hätte machen können; unbestritten - aber alles auch menschlich .


----------



## BrandX (8. Oktober 2014)

Laßt euch ja nicht die Laune verderben 
Ich fand die Idee großartig,auch mal einige Forumsuser zu einem Testival mit einzuladen.Damit zeigt Alutech doch,wie offen sie dem Projekt
gegenüberstehen.Man kann nicht nur mitdiskutieren sondern auch mittesten.Das ist normalerweise keineswegs eine Selbstverständlichkeit.
Und denen,die dabei waren,gönne ich es auch,weil sie auch vorher schon viele Beiträge und  Ideen beigesteuert haben.Diese jetzt als 
Marionetten der Bikeindustrie hinzustellen,finde ich schon arg daneben.Kritik an Details wird es immer geben,aber bitte in sachlicher Form.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## codit (8. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen gehören die nicht ans Rad, denn wenn da mal Luft drin ist kriegste ganz schnell die Krätze.


Ach Kharne, Du langweilst! Die alten MTs kannst Du nicht entlüften, das weiß mittlerweile jeder. Aber wieso schreibts Du über die neuen? Du hast doch gar keine, so wie ich Dich kenne.


----------



## LIDDL (8. Oktober 2014)

*@ alle Teilnehmer des Tests: *	finds super von euch, dass ihr euch trotz des zT derben Bashings weiterhin die Mühe macht die Fragen konstruktiv zu beantworten   

weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (8. Oktober 2014)

Die 160 mm an der Front kommen mir für den 130er Hinterbau relativ viel vor?!


----------



## nuts (8. Oktober 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Die 160 mm an der Front kommen mir für den 130er Hinterbau relativ viel vor?!



hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber über 150 mm hatte keine der Gabeln (außer der von BommelMaster, aeber die zählt nicht).

Davon abgesehen fand ich die Kombination von 150/130 recht passend, was der Hinterbau als Kompliment verstehen darf (wenn er mit liest). 140 mm wären aber sicher auch nicht weniger passend, Grund für die längere Gabel war ja wie gesagt nur der fehlende Steuersatz mit externer Schale.


----------



## nuts (8. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das ist ne gute Frage. @supurb-bicycles bicycles : Was war denn auf den Bikes so drauf?
> Ich kann nur sagen, dass es so unauffällig war, dass ich nicht darauf geachtet habe. War weder was beim treten ungewöhnlich und Aufsetzprobleme hatte keiner von uns.



Bestellt waren die X1 Kurbeln in 175 mm. Kontrolliert habe ich es aber nicht.


----------



## Kharne (8. Oktober 2014)

Ist der Hinterbau potent genug um mit ner X-Fusion Vengeance mitzuhalten?


----------



## Plumpssack (8. Oktober 2014)

Er war mit dem richtigen Monarch Plus Debonair jedenfalls potent genug, um sich mit einer Pike bzw. einer Mattoc und einer 2015er 36 zusammen harmonisch anzufühlen. Mit dem unterdämpften McLeod hat der Hinterbau jedoch eindeutig "limitiert".
Bin die X-Fusion noch nie gefahren aber was ich so gelesen hab sollten Mattoc und Pike ihr ja in nichts nachstehen und ich bin mir sicher, dass die 2015er 36 die Vengeance in den Schatten stellt.


----------



## ONE78 (8. Oktober 2014)

Hab ihr mal mit der kettenstrebenlänge gespielt? Bzw. Welche war den eingestellt?


----------



## arghlol (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich verstehe hier das Gemoser auch nicht.
Ich habe ja auch gerne mal angemerkt, dass ich den roten Faden bei den Abstimmungen und dem Ablauf hier und da nicht erkenne, aber das Testevent war doch vom Umfeld für seinen Zweck perfekt.
Die Tester haben nicht nur die beiden für sie in Frage kommenden Größen ausprobieren können, sondern auch einen Teil der *aktuellen* und relevanten Komponenten testen können.
Ich meine die Benutzer sollen über die Komponenten entscheiden, von denen jeder einzelne wahrscheinlich nur einen Bruchteil kennt. Da kann es doch nicht schaden, wenn sich zumindest einige davon ein detailierteres Bild von den Komponenten machen konnten.
Daher finde ich gerade die sehr unterschiedlichen Austattungen gut.

Noch interessanter finde ich, dass sich die Tester einig sind bei Rahmengröße und Lenkwinkel. Gerade weil es trotz vorher unterschiedlicher Vorlieben zu einem recht einheitlichen Ergebnis kommt.
Und auch weil ich glaube, dass das längere Rad mit etwas flacherem Lenkwinkel das universellere Rad ist.
Dass es damit eher zu einem kurzhubigen Enduro wird finde ich gar nicht schlimm. Schließlich sind so richtig "aggressive" Trailbikes doch relativ selten. Mir fällt nur das Spitfire ein, aber ich habe da auch keinen Überblick.
Und wenn es dann relativ leicht und effizient wird, ist doch alles super.


----------



## foreigner (8. Oktober 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Hab ihr mal mit der kettenstrebenlänge gespielt? Bzw. Welche war den eingestellt?


Waren bei allen kurz eingestellt, sollte dann also die geforderte Länge gewesen sein. Nein, gespielt haben wir damit nicht. Das wäre echt bischen arg viel zu testen gewesen. Aber es wollte auch keiner hinten länger und keiner empfand die Bikes als unausbalanciert. Es ist nichtmal Ansatzweise so, - auch nicht bei L - dass man sich bei dem Bike nach vorne lehnen muss, weil man sonst keine Traktion hat. Im gegenteil, es ist gar kein Problem das Bike schön auf dem Heck zu fahren. Es ist wirklich leicht zu fahren und zwingt einen nicht wie inzwischen viele anderen modernen Bikes zu einem bestimmten Fahrstil. Wie schon gesagt, es wollten lieber alle ein etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel. Ich bin der Meinung um das wendige Fahrverhalten so zu lassen wie es ist, dürfen die Kettenstreben gerne ihre 425mm behalten.


----------



## ONE78 (8. Oktober 2014)

Mir gruselts schon vor einer erneuten geodebatte. Wenn jetzt alle einen flacheren lenkwinkel wollen und gern auch mehr REACH. Und dann kommt irgendwann Stefan und sagt wir brauchen >430mm streben.. Und schwuppdiwupp ist das ding wieder ellenlang und nix mehr mit agiles trailbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (8. Oktober 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Bin die X-Fusion noch nie gefahren aber was ich so gelesen hab sollten Mattoc und Pike ihr ja in nichts nachstehen und ich bin mir sicher, dass die 2015er 36 die Vengeance in den Schatten stellt.



Spricht also nix dagegen, perfekt  Mit 26" Bereifung und 10mm runtergetravelt bin ich sogar bei der gleichen EBH wie ihr mit 27,5 und 150er Pike


----------



## tobsinger (8. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> @tobsinger : welches 29er meinst Du? Tofane habe ich dauerhaft bei mir und in Finale an Stefanus abgetreten, ich bin Fanes mit den neuen (überrragenden) Marzocchi Sachen gefahren. Ich habe leider das Problem, mir den Motostyle bei der Bremsenbedienung nicht abgewöhnen zu können, somit werde ich das ICB erst hier in der Heimat testen können. Und umgekehrt konnte kein User meine Bike fahren...



ne ich hatte im gedächtnis dass ihr das icb2 auch als 29er aufbauen wolltet, trotz der 27,5 wahl vom forum oder liege ich da falsch? da dachte ich du hättest den rahmen vllt schon mal auf 29ers gestellt und getestet. hätte mich interessiert, da mich so ein rad auch eher mit grossen rädern ansprechen würde, aber eh  off topic. 

wann kommen die testergebnisse??? ich bin gespannt


----------



## SCM (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin ja auch ein Maximal-Nörgler, aber die unsubstantiierten Kommentare hier sind echt mal übel und inhaltlich irgendwie komplett aus der Luft gegriffen. 

Super-Aktion, ich bin gespannt auf die verschiedenen Eindrücke!


----------



## felixh. (8. Oktober 2014)

Tja - am Ende kommt ihr dann vielleicht doch drauf - Dass Mondraker beim Foxy und Dune echt perfekten Reach hat (oder zumindest deren Reach minus 20mm und dafür etwas längere Vorbauten).

Wobei es stimmt schon - je länger man wo raufkurbelt - desto Rückenunfreundlicher wird ein langes Radel - und das spürt man halt erst nach 1000HM+ rauftreten. Aber selbst ich komplett unflexibel und 180cm - könnte mich an 490mm Rech plus 30mm Vorbau gewöhnen. Der Rahmen ist dann eh so lang - dass man bergauf locker aufrecht drauf sitzt - und halt mit einer Hand (Finger alleine) am Lenker ist. Und gehts mal richtig steil rauf - dann gehts eh erst dank langem Reach.


Aber - zu feige bis auf Mondraker... Es gehen ja alle nur 20-30mm rauf im Reach (was eigentlich wieder so lang ist - wie viele Allmountains Anfang der 2000er Jahre - und da die Sattelrohre nun 4-5cm kürzer sind - geht eh 100% für die Variostütze drauf). Blöderweise ist bei Mondraker auch nur Dune und Foxy wirklich lang..


(schön zu lesen - ich hab damals für viel mehr Reach, flacheren Lenkwinkel, und kürzere Kettenstreben geposted, also dass was jetzt allen besser gefällt...
Mein Traiflox hat jetzt auch 65.3° Lenkwinkel, 140mm Federweg hinten, vorne leider noch nur 150mm - und halt zuwenig Reach - aber gab halt kein längeres 29er mit max 440mm Sattelrohr und kurzen Kettenstreben - lieft heute am NKST bei Prachtwetter am Nachmittag nicht so schlecht - nur der Fahrer hat noch mentale Probleme...)


----------



## tobsinger (8. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Waren bei allen kurz eingestellt, sollte dann also die geforderte Länge gewesen sein. Nein, gespielt haben wir damit nicht. Das wäre echt bischen arg viel zu testen gewesen. Aber es wollte auch keiner hinten länger und keiner empfand die Bikes als unausbalanciert. Es ist nichtmal Ansatzweise so, - auch nicht bei L - dass man sich bei dem Bike nach vorne lehnen muss, weil man sonst keine Traktion hat. Im gegenteil, es ist gar kein Problem das Bike schön auf dem Heck zu fahren. Es ist wirklich leicht zu fahren und zwingt einen nicht wie inzwischen viele anderen modernen Bikes zu einem bestimmten Fahrstil. Wie schon gesagt, es wollten lieber alle ein etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel. Ich bin der Meinung um das wendige Fahrverhalten so zu lassen wie es ist, dürfen die Kettenstreben gerne ihre 425mm behalten.



war der ingeniör nicht dabei? der wollte doch extra die fanes  ausfallenden, damit er beweisen kann, dass die KS zu kurz ist?!


----------



## Plumpssack (8. Oktober 2014)

Der inschenör hat am WE vorher in WiBe sein Kahnbein zerschrotet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (8. Oktober 2014)

Autsch, gute Besserung!


----------



## tobsinger (8. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Autsch, gute Besserung!


oha ganz schlecht, hoffentlich nicht auf dem icb2.
gute besserung!


----------



## ONE78 (8. Oktober 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Der inschenör hat am WE vorher in WiBe sein Kahnbein zerschrotet...



Ups, garnicht mitbekommen...
@Stefan.Stark gute Besserung


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. Oktober 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> ne ich hatte im gedächtnis dass ihr das icb2 auch als 29er aufbauen wolltet, trotz der 27,5 wahl vom forum oder liege ich da falsch? da dachte ich du hättest den rahmen vllt schon mal auf 29ers gestellt und getestet. hätte mich interessiert, da mich so ein rad auch eher mit grossen rädern ansprechen würde, aber eh  off topic.
> 
> wann kommen die testergebnisse??? ich bin gespannt


doch doch, du liegst richtig! wir haben uns aber in der kürze der zeit auf das kernthema konzentriert, das29 er wird folgen. wobei ich mittlerweile zu der erkenntnis gelangt bin, dass die von mir favorisierten 110mm im 29er blödsinn sind und tendiere eher zu 120-130mm. manchmal ist es ganz hilfreich, seinen willen nicht sofort zu bekommen;-)


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> doch doch, du liegst richtig! wir haben uns aber in der kürze der zeit auf das kernthema konzentriert, das29 er wird folgen. wobei ich mittlerweile zu der erkenntnis gelangt bin, dass die von mir favorisierten 110mm im 29er blödsinn sind und tendiere eher zu 120-130mm. manchmal ist es ganz hilfreich, seinen willen nicht sofort zu bekommen;-)


Auf den Test würde ich mich sehr freuen...damit ich mal mein jetziges Schätzken mal in der gleichen Ecke abgleichen kann  halt mal bitte - wie auch immer - auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## mirkoo (8. Oktober 2014)

Ekelhaft mit den hayes bremsen! Bäh...


----------



## tobsinger (9. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> doch doch, du liegst richtig! wir haben uns aber in der kürze der zeit auf das kernthema konzentriert, das29 er wird folgen. wobei ich mittlerweile zu der erkenntnis gelangt bin, dass die von mir favorisierten 110mm im 29er blödsinn sind und tendiere eher zu 120-130mm. manchmal ist es ganz hilfreich, seinen willen nicht sofort zu bekommen;-)



warum nicht gleich 140-150? Muss man abwägen ab wann einem die Front zu hoch ist. Aber ich würde zu einer Pike tendieren, die ist leicht und kann einfach straffer gestellt werden, wenn man mal auf super flowigen trails unterwegs ist. Um mich im Federweg zu beschneiden bräuchte man schon sehr gute Argumente. Würde ich gerne mal testen, wenn es so weit ist, aber die nächste Saison kommt sicher...


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Oktober 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Mir gruselts schon vor einer erneuten geodebatte. Wenn jetzt alle einen flacheren lenkwinkel wollen und gern auch mehr REACH. Und dann kommt irgendwann Stefan und sagt wir brauchen >430mm streben.. Und schwuppdiwupp ist das ding wieder ellenlang und nix mehr mit agiles trailbike



Mist, ich wollt gerade wieder ausholen...

Nichtsdestotrotz sieht das ICB 2.0 bis jetzt ganz schön altbacken aus und der Hänkel, bzw. die Verstrebung zwischen Sitz- und Oberrohr ist durchaus unansehnlich.


----------



## Kharne (9. Oktober 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> warum nicht gleich 140-150?



Tofane  120-130mm wären da imho aber auch schon zu nahe dran. Banshee hat doch auch ein 110mm 29er und alle die es gefahren haben waren durchaus begeistert...


----------



## Alpenstreicher (9. Oktober 2014)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Um kurz über Finale Ligure aufzuklären: Die Berge liegen direkt am Meer und und weisen daher einen ordentlichen Höhenunterschied auf; Straßen wie Trails sind nicht entspannt hochzukurbeln sondern im Normalfall ziemlich steil (hier ein Beispiel an einem Strava-Segment von mir). An Uphills kann man in Finale extrem technische Geschichten mit Stufen, Absätzen, engen Felsrinnen und rutschigen Wurzeln fahren, bei denen zumindest ich schon teilweise zu kämpfen hatte (aus technischen, nicht aus konditionellen Gründen). Da reichen durch die Vielfalt an technischen Trail-Teilen IMHO schon wenige Uphills, um die Bergauf-Charakteristik eines Bikes zu beurteilen.
> 
> Der Clou bei Finale liegt aber a) bei normalerweise besten Wetterbedingen auch noch im Oktober/November und b) der Möglichkeit, per Shuttle viele Tiefenmeter an einem Tag zurückzulegen und dabei von Flow bis technischem Gekrache an einem Tag alles mitnehmen zu können. Und ein Shuttle ist in Finale zudem praktisch Pflicht, wenn man nicht viel Zeit hat - wer einmal vom Meer zur 24h-Strecke in kurzer Zeit hochkurbeln musste, weiss wovon ich rede
> 
> Viel bessere Bedingungen als in Finale findet man zu dieser Jahreszeit kaum "im näheren Umkreis" von Deutschland, würde ich behaupten.


Ich weiß ja nicht ... 6% Durchschnittsteigung würde ich als relativ flach bezeichnen. Die Maximalsteigung von 11% (laut Strava) ist allenfalls mäßig steil. Komm mal in die Schweiz, dann findest du raus, was steil bedeutet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (9. Oktober 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> I... Komm mal in die Schweiz, dann findest du raus, was steil bedeutet


ja sicher. nur wird die schnittmenge derer, die in der schweiz wohnen und relmäßig steil gehen mit denen, die sich das rad zu legen wollen - ich lehne mich jetzt mal mächtig aus dem fenster - verhältnismäßig klein sein.

ich weiß nicht, warum uns niemand zu traut ein rad zu beurteilen. ist dazu erst ein steckbrief notwendig? ich mag so was eigentlich nicht...
ich bin jetzt fast 50, fahre seit 1993 dh und cc rennen, mittlerweile auch enduro rennen. ich kann die bikes, die ich unterm a*sch hatte nicht mehr zählen. ich kenne auch meine gesamtkilometerleistung nicht, aber sei versichert ich fahre viel, oft bergan, hier und da auch steil und bin in der bikebranche beheimatet .

das bike geht definitiv gut bergan. und auch 1000hm + halte ich damit für fahrbar ohne im anschluß in die physio zu müssen. 
und auch noch mal auf die geo kommend: wenn ICH mit zb einen etwas längeren reach und einen leicht steileren lw wünsche, dann ist das genau dem umstand geschuldet, dass ich vom racen komme. da mag man das eben so. ich wiederhole mich aber gerne: das ist kein muss. das bike fuhr sich für mich in L (ich: 180/86) völlig ok. wir jammern hier auf einem hohen niveau! zu guter letzt ist der mensch auch ein gewohnheitstier. und an dieses bike kann man sich gewöhnen, man muss nur wollen!


----------



## onkel_c (9. Oktober 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> ... Und dann kommt irgendwann Stefan und sagt wir brauchen >430mm streben.. Und schwuppdiwupp ist das ding wieder ellenlang und nix mehr mit agiles trailbike



don't panic. ich glaube nicht, dass das passieren wird! da wird basti schon drauf obacht geben .


----------



## help (9. Oktober 2014)

15% Steigung sollte fahrbar sein, ohne das ich aus dem Sattel muss. Absenkbare Gabel ist für mich Pflicht, gibt einige sehr steile Stellen hier


----------



## onkel_c (9. Oktober 2014)

help schrieb:


> *15% Steigung sollte fahrbar sein*, o*hne das ich aus dem Sattel muss*. Absenkbare Gabel ist für mich Pflicht, gibt einige sehr steile Stellen hier


auf dem untergrund der das hergibt kein problem, ganz sicher nicht!


----------



## bansaiman (9. Oktober 2014)

@Plumpssack

Bei der 36er kann ich nur spekulieren.laut einiger tests soll sie mit pike mithalten können, wird aber nicht als besser beschrieben. Und die vengeance ist meiner erfahrung nach schon noch bzgl der Dämpfung stärker als die  Pike, die ich auch in Ligure ausgiebig getestet habe.allerdings ist meine mattoc diesbezüglich der vengeance auxh noch überlegen.die vengeance bräuchte eine Veränderung an der zugstufe, um z.B.bei schnellen waschbrettartigen schlägen genauso gut ohne spiken rüberzukommen.also wird der hinterbau mit der Vengea mithalten ;-) wenn die tester den hinterbau mit anstandigem dämpfer als performant genug für die vorhandenen gabeln fanden.


Nehmt fürs 29er auf jeden fall ca 130 mm.zwei kollegen fahren das talboy ltc 150 front,135 hinten und sind begeistert.


----------



## Rick7 (9. Oktober 2014)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Mist, ich wollt gerade wieder ausholen...
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz sieht das ICB 2.0 bis jetzt ganz schön altbacken aus und der Hänkel, bzw. die Verstrebung zwischen Sitz- und Oberrohr ist durchaus unansehnlich.



und schon wieder einer^^ es sind FUNKTIONSMUSTER! da tut sich schon noch was  

Auch von mir dickes Lob, geile Aktion mit der Testflotte  Hab zwar immer noch etwas "Angst" dass es mit den 150mm an der front zu
endurolastig wird, aber wenn man den Testern glauben darf, ist das ja nicht so. 
Still tuned! Grüße


----------



## onkel_c (9. Oktober 2014)

bansaiman schrieb:


> @Plumpssack
> 
> Bei der 36er kann ich nur spekulieren.laut einiger tests soll sie mit pike mithalten können, wird aber nicht als besser beschrieben. .



ohne spekulation, weil ich sie a.) selber fahre im enduro, und b.) ausgiebig mit dem fox dämpfer im setup in finale gefahren bin: die 36 ist derzeit state of the art. die pike kommt an die performance nicht heran. die fox hat ein unglaubliches ansprechverhalten (förmlich kein losbrechmoment), eine ziemlich lineare federungscharakteristik ohne dabei durchzuschlagen, und für gabeln in diesem segment ungwöhnliche steifigkeit die für sehr genaues steuerungsverhalten sorgt. sicher ist eine pike eine gute gabel. die fox ist aber spürbar besser. ich glaube, dass haben diejenigen die die gabel gefahren sind auch so empfunden.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (9. Oktober 2014)

onkel_c schrieb:


> ja sicher. nur wird die schnittmenge derer, die in der schweiz wohnen und relmäßig steil gehen mit denen, die sich das rad zu legen wollen - ich lehne mich jetzt mal mächtig aus dem fenster - verhältnismäßig klein sein.
> 
> ich weiß nicht, warum uns niemand zu traut ein rad zu beurteilen. ist dazu erst ein steckbrief notwendig? ich mag so was eigentlich nicht...
> ich bin jetzt fast 50, fahre seit 1993 dh und cc rennen, mittlerweile auch enduro rennen. ich kann die bikes, die ich unterm a*sch hatte nicht mehr zählen. ich kenne auch meine gesamtkilometerleistung nicht, aber sei versichert ich fahre viel, oft bergan, hier und da auch steil und bin in der bikebranche beheimatet .
> ...


onkel_c, tut mir leid, ich wollte damit keinesfalls die Testcrew angreifen. (Und hab ich auch nicht, soweit ich das beurteilen kann.) Ich fands nur lustig, 6% Steigung als steil zu bezeichnen. Und weil der Hinweis auf "steiles" Testgelände den einen oder anderen irreführen könnte, hielt ich es für das beste, auf die unterschiedlichen Auffassungen von "steil" hinzuweisen.


----------



## bansaiman (9. Oktober 2014)

onkel_c schrieb:


> ohne spekulation, weil ich sie a.) selber fahre im enduro, und b.) ausgiebig mit dem fox dämpfer im setup in finale gefahren bin: die 36 ist derzeit state of the art. die pike kommt an die performance nicht heran. die fox hat ein unglaubliches ansprechverhalten (förmlich kein losbrechmoment), eine ziemlich lineare federungscharakteristik ohne dabei durchzuschlagen, und für gabeln in diesem segment ungwöhnliche steifigkeit die für sehr genaues steuerungsverhalten sorgt. sicher ist eine pike eine gute gabel. die fox ist aber spürbar besser. ich glaube, dass haben diejenigen die die gabel gefahren sind auch so empfunden.



Na dann muss ichs dir pike vs float 36 wohl glauben ;-) habe letztere auch von meinen erfahrungen ausgenommen.
Wenn ich dann würde mich mal deville vs 36 intetessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich sag mal so, der Großteil den wir hoch mussten war nicht so steil, dass man Angst haben muss, dass das Hinterrad im Gelände durchdreht (wobei auch das gab´s auf ganz kurzen Stellen), aber es waren dennoch teis sehr ordentliche Rampen dabei. Durchschnittssteigung sagt reichlich wenig.
Es ärgert mich schon ein bischen, dass, als ich das Fox Bike in die Hände bekam, bereits die 34 drin war. Hätte die 36 auch zu gerne mal probiert.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (9. Oktober 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht ... 6% Durchschnittsteigung würde ich als relativ flach bezeichnen. Die Maximalsteigung von 11% (laut Strava) ist allenfalls mäßig steil. Komm mal in die Schweiz, dann findest du raus, was steil bedeutet


Ja...da hast du natürlich recht! Das bestreite ich auch gar nicht und will auch nicht behaupten, dass Finale Ligure die steilsten Auffahrten der Welt hat (hier hab ich noch etwas minimal steileres gefunden - der Knackpunkt liegt in Finale allerdings eher im technischen Uphill-Terrain statt der Steilheit). Es gibt immer Gegenden, wo es noch steiler ist - auch ich bin schon in den schweizer Alpen hochgekurbelt - aber wie @onkel_c sagte, auch ich vermute dass der Hauptkäufer eher in Mittelgebirgs-Topografien unterwegs ist... und daher Steigungen wie zB in Finale eher das obere Limit darstellen.


----------



## onkel_c (9. Oktober 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> onkel_c, tut mir leid, ich wollte damit keinesfalls die Testcrew angreifen.


passt schon . wollte nur darauf verweisen, dass die 'jungs' schon einsortieren können, ob ein bike gut klettert oder ehr nicht.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (9. Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen,

Ich wollte mich mal dafür entschuldigen, dass ich Seiten zuvor so abgeledert habe.

Vielen Dank und Grüße,
Peter


----------



## foreigner (9. Oktober 2014)

Denen die Befürchtungen haben, dass das Bike zu lang, laufruhig, nicht wendig und verspielt oder nur sehr aktiv zu fahren ist, möchte ich nochmal eindringlich sagen: Dem ist nicht so. Ich selbst hätte an eurer Stelle die gleichen Zweifel, aber da ist´s halt echt ein Vorteil mal drauf gesessen zu sein. Ich hab ja 100% gedacht, bevor ich das Bike in die Finger bekommen habe, dass ich den M Rahmen auf jeden Fall bevorzugen würde und der mir schon vielleicht lang ist. Bei L hatte ich sogar ein bischen Zweifel ob ich damit vernünftig fahren kann.
Als ich das erste Bike in den Fingern hatte, hab ich mich von der Geo her sofort Pudelwohl gefühlt. Keine Anpassungszeit, man konnte von Start weg Gas geben und es war total ausgeglichen und wendig zu fahren. Da hab ich mir gedacht: Na, ist der M Rahmen doch nicht zu lang, passt echt perfekt. Einige Zeit später stellte ich fest, ich sitze die ganze Zeit auf dem L Bike. Nach dem Wechsel auf das M Bike war die Sache dann aber schnell klar: Das M bike konnte eigentlich nichts besser, aber manches einfach schlechter. Man fühlte sich etwas eingeklemmter und unwohler bergab (wirklich auf hohem Nievau gemeckert, denn auch der M Rahmen ging richtig gut) und kurz wirklich ganz steil hoch stieg das Vorderrad etwas eher.
Ich würde die Geo so lassen wie Sie ist mit der Ausnahmen eines 1° flacheren Lenkwinkels und dann die Größen nochmal überdenken.


----------



## H.B.O (9. Oktober 2014)

wie waren jetzt die "reaches" der größen nochmal ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (9. Oktober 2014)

Größenänderung die ich machen würde :
Dem jetzigen L Rahmen die Sitzrohrlänge vom M geben und ihn dann M nennen. Den jetzigen M rahmen Sitzrohrlänge vom S (und Reach vielleicht 5-10mm kürzen) und dann S nennen.
Und so weiter ...

Ich streich mal den Blödsinn den ich oben geschrieben habe.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Oktober 2014)

Das ist das, was jetzt zb Giant beim Reign macht. Reach plus 20 mm...
Da das Bike sehr kurze Kettenstreben haben wird, ist das auch nötig.


----------



## Ringmaul (9. Oktober 2014)

.irie. schrieb:


> das carver ibc1 war sehr viel schöner



Hauptsache jammern, hauptsache meckern. Gegenvorschläge? Natürlich Fehlanzeige. Reine Wichtigtuerei.
Die Rahmen sehen klasse aus, schön schlicht und geil!


----------



## xTr3Me (9. Oktober 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber über 150 mm hatte keine der Gabeln (außer der von BommelMaster, aeber die zählt nicht).
> 
> Davon abgesehen fand ich die Kombination von 150/130 recht passend, was der Hinterbau als Kompliment verstehen darf (wenn er mit liest). 140 mm wären aber sicher auch nicht weniger passend, Grund für die längere Gabel war ja wie gesagt nur der fehlende Steuersatz mit externer Schale.



Ich würde den Rahmen auch auf 140er Gabeln auslegen. Ich denke das wird den Tourern unter uns am ehesten gefallen. Gabeln wie die Fox36 werden vielleicht eher von den "Enduristen" verbaut, die es bergab doch etwas mehr laufen lassen wollen. So haben diejenigen gleich einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel (wobei ich die Einbaulänge der Fox36 nicht kenne... evtl bleibts gleich oder es nur wenig flacher).

Wie war das noch mal mit dem Lenkwinkelvergleich bei 26" vs 650B? Bin gerade zu faul das durchzurechnen, aber ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass die 650B Laufräder einen etwa 1° steileren effektiven Lenkwinkel bewirken.


----------



## FranG (9. Oktober 2014)

Schon mal vielen Dank an die Tester! Ich befürchte, ich brauch' demnächst ein neues Rad...


----------



## bansaiman (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin sehr gespannt bei den Komponenten Diskussionen, welche TEile im inzelnen es an der Räder schaffen, v.A.ob bei Bremsen etc mal Kandiaten rankommen, die man sonst seltener hat.


----------



## culoduro (9. Oktober 2014)

650b Laufräder machen den Lenkwinkel flacher...  
Interessant,  parallel im Yeti forum auf mtbr.com mitzulesen,  gerade bei den Themen SB5c und SB6c. Das 5c ist ein trailbike mit 127mm hinten,  und wurde von Richie Rude bei der EWS in Winter Park mit einer Fox 36 gefahren.  Es gilt laut den Aussagen von Yeti als das Bike für 90% der Zeit,  vergleichbar den SB66, und das 6c dann deutlich drüber und als vor für jeden Tag zu träge, zu spezialisiert...  Also ähnlich wie unsere Alpen vs Mittelgebirge Diskussion hier.  Die trails in Colorado sind auch nicht gerade unschwierig,  gerade auch bergauf geht's da teils richtig technisch zu Sache.  BBS Niveau hat es aber bergab nicht..  (bin grade da).


----------



## culoduro (9. Oktober 2014)

Also denke ich mir so,  dass das ICB 2.0 von Konzept her genau passt,  mit der. 140\150 mm Gabel ....  
Und eine steife und performanta Gabel schadet nicht!  Ich habe sowohl die Deville im Gebrauch wie auch eine getunte Lyrik.  Die Lyrik kommt vom Ansprechverhalten mit der Deville nicht mit. Sie ist aber auch spürbar steifer als die Deville.  
Von daher klingt die Fox 36 seeehr gut... 

Ich achte zur Zeit viel auf das Fahrgefühl bezüglich Länge und Reach.  Ich würde daher auch unterstützen, den reach etwas länger zu nehmen.  Also mindestens 460mm beim L.  Die 445 oder so beim Rune fühlen sich mittlerweile eher kurz an für mich (183/89 ohne Gorilla Arme).


----------



## SebT-Rex (9. Oktober 2014)

Juhuu, nach dem Poltertag gestern scheint  heute wieder sachlich und fair diskutiert zu werden, sehr erfreulich! war vermutlich der Vollmond...
Zum Thema Gabeln: Ohne Euch jetzt die Überraschung zu versauen, aber das getestete FOX Fahrwerk in voller Aufrüstung wird es wohl mit 99%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht im abgestimmten Forumsbike geben, da reicht der Preisrahmen einfach nicht aus. Aber: was spricht dagegen eine 36 zu verbauen, wenn diese doch bei gleichem Federweg und vergleichbarem Gewicht eine irre Performance abliefert (gleichesgilt im übrigen für den viel gescholtenen FloatX im Heck). Auch da spoiler ich mal rum: Wenn jetzt nichts außergewöhnliches passiert, wäre exakt diese Kombination in der Topausstattung gesetzt.
Ich denke aber auch, dass die im Forum abgestimmte Version kaum schlechter funktionieren wird, alle Gabeln aus dem mittleren Segment (Pike, Mattoc, Formula 35, FOX34) liegen auf einem verträglichen Preispunkt und liefern ein sehr hohes Level.
Was der Test aber auch gezeigt hat, ist das die "kleine" Allmountain Fraktion (speziell die DT Swiss Sachen) auch sehr gut in unser Konzept passen: Zwar nicht nicht auf dem über alles erhabenen Level der 36, aber durch wenig Gewicht und eine lebendige Charakteristik durchaus für ein bezahlbares und überaus spaßiges Trailbike taugen.
Ich denke, bei unserem Konzept führen viele Wege nach Rom (sorry, Finale) und das "EINE RICHTIGE" gibt es nicht, dennoch wird es möglich sein, unserem "Trailmountain" Anspruch gerecht zu werden und jedem Bedürfnis ein Spielzueg liefern zu können.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiß ja nicht, mit welchem Absatzvolumen hier gerechnet wird, aber Fox ist OEM eigentlich nicht so extrem teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (9. Oktober 2014)

Die 36 bin ich leider nicht gefahren.
Für mich war die potenteste und beste Gabel die Pike. Schaut man noch aufs Gewicht und auf den Preis, dann halte ich eine Pike RC für die beste Wahl. Die ist nochmal deutlich günstiger als die RC3 funktioniert aber komplett genauso und die RC3-Verstellung hat glaube ich gar keiner benutzt. Das Geld kann man lieber in guten Dämpfer, Laufräder oder Tele-Stütze stecken. Das wäre meine Meinung dazu.
Die Alternativ-Gabel ist für mich tatsächlich noch die DT. Die war auch richtig gut und konnte einiges, ist dazu noch sehr leicht. Ich bin kein Fan von Remote-Hebeln, aber die DT-Verstellung ist echt saugut gemacht. Da könnte ich mich dran gewönen.
Bis auf den Manitou Dämpfer, der bei den anderen eher schlecht ankam,  bin ich alle Dämpfer in Finale gefahren.
So und nun die Überraschung: Für mich war der beste Dämpfer der DT. Klar waren Fox und Rock Shox super (und für mich auf dem gleichen Level) und der DT Dämpfer funktioniert etwas speziell, aber das hat mir sehr gefallen. Die ganz offene Position ist super-komfortabel und sehr satt. Das Bike fühlt sich nach viel mehr Hub an. Aber dennoch sackt er nicht durch und die postion ist voll DH Tauglich. Im Uphill kann man damit dagegen echt nicht gut fahren. Das war auffällig. Der DT war der einzige Dämpfer mit dem das Bike in der offenen Dämpfer-Position geschaukelt hat. Nicht durchs treten, sondern wen man so über steine und Wurzeln berauf gefahren ist. Ein bischen wie ein alter Freerider. Da ist aber bei dem DT Dämpfer gar kein Problem, dafür gibt´s den Remote. Ein kurzer Zug an der geilen schweizer Feinmechanik und das bike ist ruhig, federt aber noch gut und liefert bergauf traktion, hängt dazu noch etwas weniger im Sag. Das war gleichzeit so das effektivste Uphill Fahrwerk ! Dazu kann man für Asphalt auch noch kompett blockieren. Also ich fand DT echt richtig gut. Man kann damit das Bike auch wunderbar leicht bekommen. Wie das DT Fahrwerk preislich liegt, weiß ich nicht.
Unser leichtester Fahrer (Plumpssack) fand DT nicht so gut, er hatte es aber auch nur relativ kurz am Schluss. Er hatte damit nicht die gleiche satte Abstimmung hinbekommen wie ich.

Ein Satz noch zur DT Gabel. Die hat mich einmal richtig gerettet. Bin in eine steile 3m Sänke, die die Fahrwerke schon beim durchfahren ordentlich zusammenpresst versehentlich reingesprungen und zwar Nose-Dive. Landepunkt genau vorm Gegenhang. Dachte schon in der Luft, dass ich gleich Sternchen sehe. Gelandet, die DT hat geschluckt, Federweg sauber ausgenutzt aber nichtmal Durchgeschlagen und ich bin weiter gefahren. Hätte ich dem Gäbelchen echt nicht zugetraut.


----------



## bansaiman (9. Oktober 2014)

Egal welches absatzvolumen, es wird wohl zu 60 % L mit M sitzrohr produziert werden müssen. Sonst bleibt alutech auf vielem sitzen und kunden unbedient ;-)


----------



## foreigner (9. Oktober 2014)

Achso, auslegen würde ich das Rad auf 150mm Gabel. Der Hinterbau kann echt einiges und dann hat man sonst so eine limitierende Gabel da vorne drin. Nein, ich wäre gegen 140mm und klar für 150mm.


----------



## onkel_c (9. Oktober 2014)

ja, die 150mm würde ich auch mitnehmen wollen.


----------



## Speziazlizt (9. Oktober 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht ... 6% Durchschnittsteigung würde ich als relativ flach bezeichnen. Die Maximalsteigung von 11% (laut Strava) ist allenfalls mäßig steil. Komm mal in die Schweiz, dann findest du raus, was steil bedeutet



Und die französischen Alpen sind tendenziell nochmals steiler 

Ich würde sogar sagen, das es, wenn es mal Berg auf geht (egal ob Mittelgebirge oder Hochgebirge), ungefähr gleich steil ist - im Hochgebirge eben über eine längere Dauer.


----------



## SebT-Rex (9. Oktober 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, mit welchem Absatzvolumen hier gerechnet wird, aber Fox ist OEM eigentlich nicht so extrem teuer.


 klar, wenn man bedenkt was ein Flugzeugträger kostet ;-)
Ich weiß nicht woher das Märchen stammt, aber: Ein FOX Fahrwerk in Factory Specifikation ohne irgendwelche OE Mauscheleien (ihr wisst was ich meine) ist mit die teuerste Möglichkeit im Fahrwerksbereich. Nur ein paar Franzosen und US Italiener treiben mir noch mehr Pipi in die Augen....


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Oktober 2014)

onkel_c schrieb:


> ohne spekulation, weil ich sie a.) selber fahre im enduro, und b.) ausgiebig mit dem fox dämpfer im setup in finale gefahren bin: die 36 ist derzeit state of the art. die pike kommt an die performance nicht heran. die fox hat ein unglaubliches ansprechverhalten (förmlich kein losbrechmoment), eine ziemlich lineare federungscharakteristik ohne dabei durchzuschlagen, und für gabeln in diesem segment ungwöhnliche steifigkeit die für sehr genaues steuerungsverhalten sorgt. sicher ist eine pike eine gute gabel. die fox ist aber spürbar besser. ich glaube, dass haben diejenigen die die gabel gefahren sind auch so empfunden.


Den Eindruck kann ich bestätigen, ist aber gerade nicht der Forumsliebling.


----------



## mpirklbauer (9. Oktober 2014)

Ist es möglich die Ausstattungen tabellarisch zu machen?
Finde es so sehr unübersichtlich.
Habt ihr die Räder auch gewogen?

Nur um mal ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen wo die Reise hin geht mit den unterschiedlichen Ausstattungen??

Finde sonst die Prototypen schon recht gelungen, die Zugführung passt eigentlich auch schon.
Man sollte es sie nur so machen, dass die Züge zum Rahmen abgedichtet sind, damit kein Dreck und Wasser rein kommt.
Die Leitung für die hintere Bremse bitte außen verlegen.

Meine Tendenz, alle Seilzüge innen verlegen, also auch für eventuelle Dämpfer Remote, und die die man entlüften muss außen.


Wird eine gesammelte Auswertung der Tester geben??


----------



## SebT-Rex (9. Oktober 2014)

deswegen habe wir ja Teile des Forums mitgenommen, um neben den oftmals wenig fundierten Aussagen ohne Praxisbezug auch mal "echte" Erfahrungsberichte präsentieren zu können. wer hätte gedacht, dass eine Magura nach dem letzten Debakel zum Favoritenschreck wird? Genau dazu sollte diese kleine Reise dienen und ich denke, den Zweck hat sie gut erfüllt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (9. Oktober 2014)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Ist es möglich die Ausstattungen tabellarisch zu machen?
> Finde es so sehr unübersichtlich.
> Habt ihr die Räder auch gewogen?
> 
> ...


 es wird einen echten Artiel zum Bike an sch geben, einen zu der Reise und dann, passend zu den jeweiligen Abstimmung, einen Bericht zu den Komponenten mit der ungefilterten User Meinung!


----------



## waldbauernbub (9. Oktober 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ich würde den Rahmen auch auf 140er Gabeln auslegen. Ich denke das wird den Tourern unter uns am ehesten gefallen.


Nachdem ich von den Finale-Testern der einzige ohne "Gravity"-Hintergrund war und mich ohne weiteres als reinen Tourenheini bezeichnen würde, würde ich bei gleichem Gewicht und Steifigkeit auch immer den längeren Federweg bevorzugen. Ist keine Frage der Philosophie, sondern meiner Meinung nach, der Sicherheit. Konnte bei einigen Passagen da unten die Reserven gut brauchen.  (Und die Trails in Finale sind von der Charakterisik sehr ähnlich den Touren, die ich bei uns so fahre, nur ein bissl schöner angelegt. Und wärmer.)

Noch was, weil irgendwo weiter hinten onkel_c gemeint hatte, wir wären uns alle bezüglich der Sattelstütze einig gewesen: Für meine komischen Proportionen (laange Haxen) und defensive Abfahrtstaktik (Sattel ganz aus der Schusslinie) kommt nur die Moveloc in Frage, so toll die Reverb auch sonst funktioniert.


----------



## onkel_c (9. Oktober 2014)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> ... weil irgendwo weiter hinten onkel_c gemeint hatte, wir wären uns alle bezüglich der Sattelstütze einig gewesen...


wenn ich nicht irre war das eine vermutung von mir. falls doch, asche auf mein haupt. aber ist doch schön, dass die welt manigfaltig ist .


----------



## foreigner (9. Oktober 2014)

Bei der Sattelstützte war der Favorite so was von eindeutig die 150 Reverb bei mir. Ich konnte mit der Moveloc gar nicht gescheit fahren. Der 200mm Verstellbereich war mir viel zu groß und ich hatte nicht die Abfahrtspostion die ich wollte. War eher wie Affe auf Schleifstein. Die Position darüber war für flachen Trail in Ordnung aber für Abfahrt wiederum viel zu hoch. Außerdem ist auch die Bedienung deutlich schlechter. Der Hebel ist schlechter und will man die Mittelposition erwischen rauscht man gerade an der regelmäßig vorbei. Ne, 150mm Reverb ist genau der richtige Abstand von Bergaufposition in optimal Berabposition und dazu ist jede Zwischenstellung fahrbar und leicht zu einzustellen. Dazu noch die schöne Bedienung. Für mich einfach die beste Stütze.

PS: @nuts : Was ich noch loswerden wollte und nicht in den Fragebogen geschrieben hatte zum Thema Schaltung:
Die X1 war nochmal leiser als die anderen Schaltungen. Mit X1 gab´s nochmal deutlich weniger Gerappel. Keine Ahnung woran das lag, alle Bikes hatten so eine Clutch und waren vorne einfach, vielleicht bringt das das X-Horizon. Aber ich hab´s deutlich bemerkt, nur vergessen aufzuschreiben.


----------



## onkel_c (9. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die X1 war nochmal leiser als die anderen Schaltungen. Mit X1 gab´s nochmal deutlich weniger Gerappel. Keine Ahnung woran das lag, alle Bikes hatten so eine Clutch und waren vorne einfach, vielleicht bringt das das X-Horizon. Aber ich hab´s deutlich bemerkt, nur vergessen aufzuschreiben.



auch hier volle zustimmung.


----------



## Goddi8 (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde zumindest noch einwerfen, dass bisherige Räder (die zumindest ich in die Kategorie des ICB 2.0 einordne) keinen allzu flachen Lenkwinkel haben. Und auch nicht unbedingt mit 150er Gabeln kommen.
Bsp seien da das Pyga OneTwenty und das neue Transition Scout.

Ich will nicht poltern, fühle aber schon, dass man sich ein wenig vom ursprünglichen Konzept/der ursprünglichen Idee wegbewegt. Was vielleicht auch an Finale liegt.

Meine Hometrails sind aber im Mittelgebirge und flach. Da hab ich es lieber lebendig und brauch keinen flachen Lenkwinkel und keine 150er Gabel (und auch keine 36er FOX auch wenn die klasse ist).
Wenn sich das ICB 2.0 zu einem leichten und verspielten Enduro entwickelt, soll es mir recht sein.
Ist aber nicht das Bike das ich im Konzept gesehen habe und haben wollte. Und ich denke einige die abgestimmt haben auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Oktober 2014)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Ich würde zumindest noch einwerfen, dass bisherige Räder (die zumindest ich in die Kategorie des ICB 2.0 einordne) keinen allzu flachen Lenkwinkel haben. Und auch nicht unbedingt mit 150er Gabeln kommen.
> Bsp seien da das Pyga OneTwenty und das neue Transition Scout.
> 
> Ich will nicht poltern, fühle aber schon, dass man sich ein wenig vom ursprünglichen Konzept/der ursprünglichen Idee wegbewegt. Was vielleicht auch an Finale liegt.
> ...



Sorry Goddi, aber entweder hast du die Aussagen der Tester nicht komplett oder nicht richtig gelesen. Sie sagen einhellig dass das Ding trotz 150mm in der Front, und trotz langer Reachwerte alles andere als ein Enduro mit wenig Federweg ist. Sondern genau das spritzige Trailbike mit dem man es auch mal laufen lassen kann. Und da bringen die 1-2cm Federweg halt das Quäntchen Sicherheit was zwischen "ich bleib an meinem Kumpel mit dem Enduro noch halbwegs dran" und "uiuiuiui bloß nicht so schnell" liegt. Und das ist GENAU das Bike das in der Beschreibung steht.
Oder anders gesagt: das was auf dem Papier steht war, wie so oft, nur die halbe Wahrheit. Siehe auch Foreigner, der fest überzeugt war dass die Reachwerte viel zu hoch sind und plötzlich fast perfekt auf Größe L passt wobei er von M ausging.

PS:
Oder hätte ich den Test jetzt zerreißen müssen, weil ich ja nicht dabei war?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. Oktober 2014)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Wenn sich das ICB 2.0 zu einem leichten und verspielten Enduro entwickelt, soll es mir recht sein.


Das ist der Punkt. Es wurde der Rahmen nach den abgestimmten Geo-Daten so von Jü geschweißt. Nun stellte sich im Praxistest heraus,  dass sich das Bike mit 1° flacherem Lenkwinkel und Reach M->L auf Trails besser fahren würde. Und da das ICB2.0 von Anfang an als *Trailbike* konzipiert war, sollte man diese Veränderungen an der Geometrie auch so übernehmen meiner Meinung nach.
Was nützt es, wenn man jetzt dogmatisch an den demokratisch abgestimmten Geometriewerten festhält? Das Bike wird aber mit ein paar kleinen Veränderungen in jedem Fall besser sein!


----------



## Goddi8 (9. Oktober 2014)

Doch, ich habe das alles gelesen und auch zwischen den Zeilen gelesen . Das was ich daraus ableite ist meine Meinung und so lange ich es nicht selbst fahren kann, bleibt die erst mal auf Basis dessen was ich lese und verstehe.
Ich leite das daraus ab, dass andere keinen flachen Lenkwinkel brauchen und keine lange Gabel.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Oktober 2014)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Doch, ich habe das alles gelesen und auch zwischen den Zeilen gelesen . Das was ich daraus ableite ist meine Meinung und so lange ich es nicht selbst fahren kann, bleibt die erst mal auf Basis dessen was ich lese und verstehe.
> Ich leite das daraus ab, dass andere keinen flachen Lenkwinkel brauchen und keine lange Gabel.


Dann leite ich daraus ab, dass es die beste Idee ist, den Lenkwinkel 1° flacher mit 150er Gabel und externer Schale auszulegen. Dann kannst du ne Gabel mit weniger Federweg und interner Schale fahren und hast genau das was du möchtest 
Oder Angleset, dann gehen evtl. auch 2° weniger


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Oktober 2014)

Ohne zu testen die Fahreigenschaften eines Bikes nur anhand seines Lenkwinkels ausmachen zu können- gleicht Telefonsex.


----------



## Kharne (9. Oktober 2014)

Geiler Vergleich!


----------



## Goddi8 (9. Oktober 2014)

Zumindest ist die Befriedigung bei Telefonsex nicht wesentlich geringer als bei richtigem. Musst es halt mal probieren 

Phantasievoll seid ihr ja. Ich leite gar nix ab außer, dass es andere net brauchen. Ich schreibe nicht, dass sich das ICB 2.0 schlecht fährt. Ich weiß aber wie sich, zumindest eines, der genannten Bsp fährt. Das gefällt/reicht mir und entspricht meiner Vorstellung.
Ich fahr dann das ICB2.0 bei Gelegenheit mit dem Lenkwinkel und der Gabel die hier rauskommt und entscheide dann was ich kaufe.

Ich war nur der Ansicht nicht der zu einzige sein, der auf dem Papier keinen flacheren Lenkwinkelt braucht. Wenn doch ignoriert mich einfach


----------



## Speziazlizt (9. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Bei der Sattelstützte war der Favorite so was von eindeutig die 150 Reverb bei mir. Ich konnte mit der Moveloc gar nicht gescheit fahren. Der 200mm Verstellbereich war mir viel zu groß und ich hatte nicht die Abfahrtspostion die ich wollte. War eher wie Affe auf Schleifstein. Die Position darüber war für flachen Trail in Ordnung aber für Abfahrt wiederum viel zu hoch. Außerdem ist auch die Bedienung deutlich schlechter. Der Hebel ist schlechter und will man die Mittelposition erwischen rauscht man gerade an der regelmäßig vorbei. Ne, 150mm Reverb ist genau der richtige Abstand von Bergaufposition in optimal Berabposition und dazu ist jede Zwischenstellung fahrbar und leicht zu einzustellen. Dazu noch die schöne Bedienung. Für mich einfach die beste Stütze.
> 
> PS: @nuts : Was ich noch loswerden wollte und nicht in den Fragebogen geschrieben hatte zum Thema Schaltung:
> Die X1 war nochmal leiser als die anderen Schaltungen. Mit X1 gab´s nochmal deutlich weniger Gerappel. Keine Ahnung woran das lag, alle Bikes hatten so eine Clutch und waren vorne einfach, vielleicht bringt das das X-Horizon. Aber ich hab´s deutlich bemerkt, nur vergessen aufzuschreiben.



Die Moveloc gibt es ja auch in kürzer. Mich hatten bei Probefahrten die Raster überzeugt.


----------



## Kharne (9. Oktober 2014)

Gibt´s jetzt ne 150er Reverb, oder redet ihr von der Stealth? Ist die neue Stealth mit Conectadingengsbummens so einfach zu händeln wie versprochen?


----------



## foreigner (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte/habe schon an zwei Bikes AngleSets und diese auch mit unterschiedlichen Cups drin. Ich kenne das schon ein bischen, was es ausmacht den Lenkwinkel 1° zu verändern.
Punkt 1: Es ist nicht die Welt. Man merkt es zwar deutlich, aber es wird daraus kein komplett anderes Bike.
Punkt 2: Meiner Meinung nach würde dem ICB das grad flacher gut tun. Ich denke nicht, dass man überhaupt irgendeinen Nachteil spüren würde, weil man bei 66-67° sich immer noch in einem relativ steilen Bereich aufhält, da sind die Unterschiede bei langsamer Fahrt oder bergauf noch äußerst gering. Ich kann nur sagen, dass alle 5 User, so unterschiedlich ihr Fahrstil und auch ihre Herkunft (von Gravity bis Tourenbiker) ist, sehr schnell einhellig der Meinung waren das der Lenkwinkel etwas flacher besser wäre. Ich glaube auch nuts war dieser Ansicht und auf die Frage an Sram-Männer die das Bike ein Stück bewegt haben wie sie es fänden kam spontan: "Fährt sich echt gut, hat mir gut gefallen. Aber der Lenkwinkel dürfte flacher sein".
Ich sag da nur 7 unterschiedliche Leute, eine Meinung. Und die Finale trails, die wir gefahren sind ähneln dem was ich damit fahren würde doch deutlich. Dachte in manchen Passagen " ist ja wie daheim". Nur länger war´s. 

Ich weiß auch nicht was gegen eine 150er Gabel spricht. Die wiegt kein Gramm mehr und man kann sie so abstimmen, dass sie sich genauso verhält wie eine 140er. Nur hinten raus hat sie einfach mehr Reserven. Eine 140er Gabel schränkt das Bike nur ein und bringt nicht den Hauch irgendeines Vorteils. Für mich ist das beim Lenkwinkel das Gleiche.

Und es ist genau das, was hier schon jemand geschrieben hat: Das Bike könnte dann mit einem ordentlichen Fahrer tatsächlich bergab dem Enduro am Hinterrad hängen, in den engen oder flowigen und flachen Passagen, wo Wendigkeit und Spritzigkeit gefragt ist, hängt es das Enduros aber ab!

Also kurz: Meiner Ansicht nach holt man sich mit 150mm Front und 66° LW den besseren Allrounder und das bike kann deutlich mehr. Mit 140er Gabel und 67° LW schränkt man es schlichtweg unnötig ein, ohne irgendeinen Vorteil daraus zu generieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (9. Oktober 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Die Moveloc gibt es ja auch in kürzer. Mich hatten bei Probefahrten die Raster überzeugt.


Ja, eine 140er wäre ja auch schon deutlich besser gewesen. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich Reverb besser finde. Die Bedienung finde ich viel besser, man hat keine Löcher oben in der Stütze und die Rasterung überzeugt mich gar nicht. Ich finde diese Rasterung fühlt sich etwas nach billig-Lösung an und nicht gut im Vergleich zum smoothen Verhalten der Reverb. Gleiches gilt für den Seilzughebel vs. Hydraulik.


----------



## Speziazlizt (9. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also kurz: Meiner Ansicht nach holt man sich mit 150mm Front und 66° LW den besseren Allrounder und das bike kann deutlich mehr. Mit 140er Gabel und 67° LW schränkt man es schlichtweg unnötig ein, ohne irgendeinen Vorteil daraus zu generieren.



Aus Sicht des Produktmanagements wird ein Vorteil generiert. Das ICB kommt an die vorhandene Palette von Alutech nicht zu nah ran mit einer 140er Gabel, mit einer 150er wäre dies nicht mehr gegeben. Das sollte bei den Überlegungen nicht verloren gehen.



foreigner schrieb:


> Ja, eine 140er wäre ja auch schon deutlich besser gewesen. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich Reverb besser finde. Die Bedienung finde ich viel besser, man hat keine Löcher oben in der Stütze und die Rasterung überzeugt mich gar nicht. Ich finde diese Rasterung fühlt sich etwas nach billig-Lösung an und nicht gut im Vergleich zum smoothen Verhalten der Reverb. Gleiches gilt für den Seilzughebel vs. Hydraulik.



Haken wir unter "persönliche" Vorlieben ab


----------



## Kharne (9. Oktober 2014)

Die LEV funktioniert genauso gut (wenn sie nicht schon wieder kaputt ist), und man hat nicht den Stress mit der Hydraulikleitung.


----------



## xTr3Me (9. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Achso, auslegen würde ich das Rad auf 150mm Gabel. Der Hinterbau kann echt einiges und dann hat man sonst so eine limitierende Gabel da vorne drin. Nein, ich wäre gegen 140mm und klar für 150mm.


Mein Hintergedanke auf 140 auszulegen ist, dass die eher abfahrtsorientierteren mit der 150er Gabeln gleich einen flacheren Lenkwinkel bekommen. Naja mal sehen, bei welchem Lenkwinkel wir hier am Ende tatsächlich landen.


----------



## BrandX (9. Oktober 2014)

Eigentlich ist es mir egal,was am Ende dabei rauskommt,solange das Bike gut funktioniert.Mir geht es dabei auch weniger um meine eigenen
Vorlieben,sondern darum,wie man das Bike erfolgreich an den Mann/Frau bringt.Und da wirft das momentane Konzept doch einige Fragen
auf.Ein simples Beispiel:Warum sollte ich mir ein Bike kaufen,das schon fast eine Endurogeo bekommen soll,aber nicht dessen Federwege hat?
Gleichzeitig aber als verspieltes Trailbike angeboten wird.Verspieltheit definiert sich aber eher über einen kurzen Radstand.Das klingt also
momentan alles etwas widersprüchlich und könnte sich damit auch als Kaufhindernis herausstellen,weil es dem Kunden schwer fällt,das Bike
irgendwie einzuordnen.Von daher kann ich die Gedankengänge von @Goddi8 auch sehr gut nachvollziehen.Es geht also weniger um die
Qualität des Bikes ansich,sondern um eine schlüssige Verkaufsstrategie.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## foreigner (9. Oktober 2014)

Aber dann kommt auch wieder die Front höher, der Sitzwinkel wird mit flacher und das Tretlager wird auch etwas höher. Alles Dinge, die die 150mm Fahrer bestimmt nicht wollen. Weil die Geo von L ist wirklich gut für 1,80m. Ich würde die zwei kleinen Anpassungen machen (66°LW + 150mm Gabel bei bleibender Stack Höhe)und sonst gar nicht mehr dran herumdoktern und das Rad wäre perfekt.


----------



## foreigner (9. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir hat an dem Wochenende echt ein Umdenkprozess in Sachen Geo begonnen. Wendig kann man nicht einfach über den Radstand definieren. Da spielt sehr viel mehr rein. Ein sehr wichtiger Punkt ist sicherlich die Tretlagerhöhe, der Stack mit einem passenden Reach, die Kettenstrebenlänge und natürlich auch etwas der Lenkwinkel (wobei weniger als manch einer vielleicht denkt).
Ein ganz wesentlich Punkt und das ist klar der Grund warum 130mm hinten geil sind, ist der niedrige Sag und dass es nur sehr wenig wegsackt, wenn es durch den Fahrer zusätzlich belastet wird. Gerade bei 160-170mm Bike mit Luftdämpfern tötet der so viel Spritzigkeit, das hat das relativ straff abgestimmte Trailbike deutlich gemacht.

Und ich glaube, das Ding wird sich verkaufen. Trailbikes sind schwer im kommen. Kann mir vorstellen, dass das ein ähnlicher Hype wie Enduro wird. Und da ein sehr potentes zu haben kann ein deutliches Merkmal und Kaufgrund sein.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. Oktober 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> Verspieltheit definiert sich aber eher über einen kurzen Radstand.


Diese Aussage trifft auf moderne Bikes überhaupt nicht mehr zu, aber leider ist dieser Gedanke noch in vielen Köpfen so verankert...


----------



## Goddi8 (9. Oktober 2014)

Es geht ja nicht nur um Lenkwinkel und Gabelhöhe. Jetzt legt ihr halt das Teil auf 66 Grad und 150 er Gabeln aus. D.h. aber auch die Tretlagerhöhe.
Jetzt kann ich zwar einen WSS und/oder eine kürzere Gabel einbauen. Was macht dann mein Tretlager? Genau, führt dazu, dass die Kurbel an jedem Sch... hängen bleibt. Ja, ich kann dann ne kürzere Kurbel fahren. Die habt ihr aber auch schon auf 170 spezifiziert (Achtung, Annahme) dann kann ich gleich auf ne 160er gehen.

Ihr schreibt ja zu Recht, dass die Trailbikes kommen. Die sehen aber anders aus was die Geo angeht und sind auf 130 oder 140er Gabeln ausgelegt. d.h. u.a. auch das Tretlager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrandX (9. Oktober 2014)

Es ist ja nicht gesagt,das alle unbedingt ne 150er Gabel haben wollen.Je nach Gelände können ja auch 130mm ausreichend sein.Dann kommt 
die Front ja nicht höher. Alternative könnte  zB eine Gabel mit DPA 130/150mm sein.Wobei diese natürlich etwas anfälliger sind und nicht so gut ansprechen sollen.Selbst gefahren hab ich so ein Gabeltyp aber noch nicht.Oder man bietet ein Angleset mit an.Dann kann der Kunde die Geo
in gewissen Grenzen noch nach seinen Vorlieben anpassen.
@Alpe7 Modern hin oder her.Das kann sich durch großangelegte Marketingkampagnen auch mal wieder ändern.Ein langer Radstand fördert
aber nicht grad die Verspieltheit.Und das Wort "Verspieltheit" ist genauso wie "Spaß" ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Oktober 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es mir egal,was am Ende dabei rauskommt,solange das Bike gut funktioniert.Mir geht es dabei auch weniger um meine eigenen
> Vorlieben,sondern darum,wie man das Bike erfolgreich an den Mann/Frau bringt.Und da wirft das momentane Konzept doch einige Fragen
> auf.Ein simples Beispiel:Warum sollte ich mir ein Bike kaufen,das schon fast eine Endurogeo bekommen soll,aber nicht dessen Federwege hat?
> Gleichzeitig aber als verspieltes Trailbike angeboten wird.Verspieltheit definiert sich aber eher über einen kurzen Radstand.Das klingt also
> ...


Für mich hat dein Posting folgende Aussage: Ist ja schön dass ihr im Fahrtest einhellig der Meinung wart dass 66Grad LW und 150mm Federweg sich besser fahren. Aber die Leute wollen das kaufen was auf dem Papier in ihre Schublade passt, deshalb sollten wir aus Marketinggründen die Ergebnisse des Tests übergehen und 67/140 bauen. 

Echt jetzt?


----------



## help (9. Oktober 2014)

Wenn man 66° bei 150mm hat, bekommt man bei 140mm doch eh 66,5°+


----------



## Kerosin0815 (9. Oktober 2014)

Der Urgedanke für ein leichtes und "spritziges" Trailbike ist doch vorne max 130/hinten130 bei ca 67-67,5° Lenkwinkel und schön steilem Sitzwinkel.So meine ich den Ursprungsgedanken anfangs herausgehört zu haben ?
Davon entfernt sich das 2.0 gerade deutlich.
Hatte das 2.0 eigentlich in Betracht gezogen.
Aber na ja...war irgendwie abzusehen.Werde sicher woanders fündig.
Trotzdem... vom ganzen Ablauf bis jetzt ein tolles Projekt


----------



## BommelMaster (9. Oktober 2014)

Also du würdest dir ein NICHT Bike kaufen, das mit 160mm und 66° Lenkwinkel in der geometrietabelle steht

aber du würdest zuschlagen, wenn in der Geotabelle 140 und 67° steht?


----------



## BrandX (9. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Für mich hat dein Posting folgende Aussage: Ist ja schön dass ihr im Fahrtest einhellig der Meinung wart dass 66Grad LW und 150mm Federweg sich besser fahren. Aber die Leute wollen das kaufen was auf dem Papier in ihre Schublade passt, deshalb sollten wir aus Marketinggründen die Ergebnisse des Tests übergehen und 67/140 bauen.
> 
> Echt jetzt?


Ja,im Prinzip meine ich das so.Denn es wird genügend Biker geben,welche die Diskussion hier gar nicht mitbekommen und auch vielleicht
keine Techniknerds sind.Die kennen dann auch nur die altbekannten Kategorien.Wie gesagt,es geht mir darum für dieses Bike die richtige
Marktlücke zu finden.Und zwar so,das es der Kunde auch als schlüssig empfindet.Das heißt aber nicht,das ich jetzt persönlich gegen diese
Änderung bin.Es geht mir eher um eine nachvollziehbare Verkaufsstrategie.Und hoffe natürlich für alle Beteiligten,dass dies auch klappt.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (9. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Bei mir hat an dem Wochenende echt ein Umdenkprozess in Sachen Geo begonnen. Wendig kann man nicht einfach über den Radstand definieren. Da spielt sehr viel mehr rein. Ein sehr wichtiger Punkt ist sicherlich die Tretlagerhöhe, der Stack mit einem passenden Reach, die Kettenstrebenlänge und natürlich auch etwas der Lenkwinkel (wobei weniger als manch einer vielleicht denkt).
> Ein ganz wesentlich Punkt und das ist klar der Grund warum 130mm hinten geil sind, ist der niedrige Sag und dass es nur sehr wenig wegsackt, wenn es durch den Fahrer zusätzlich belastet wird. Gerade bei 160-170mm Bike mit Luftdämpfern tötet der so viel Spritzigkeit, das hat das relativ straff abgestimmte Trailbike deutlich gemacht.
> 
> Und ich glaube, das Ding wird sich verkaufen. Trailbikes sind schwer im kommen. Kann mir vorstellen, dass das ein ähnlicher Hype wie Enduro wird. Und da ein sehr potentes zu haben kann ein deutliches Merkmal und Kaufgrund sein.


sieh mal einer an, kaum zwei Tage in Bella Italia und der foreigner hat richtig Geschmack entwickelt
Aber er hat Recht, ein agiles Fahrverhalten läßt sich über viele Parameter erzielen, wie schon im Eröffnungsartikel zum ICB2.0 gesagt, bin ich der festen Überzeugung, dass im Zusammenspiel aus Fahrerposition (Reach), Rahmenproportionen (LW,KS) und dem Popp der Federelemente das Geheimniss liegt. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich sehr froh, dass dieses Konzept und die Idee dahinter bestätigt wurde. Der dezent flachere LW wird im wesentlichen mehr Sicherheit bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten und im verblockten Gelände liefern, 66° halte ich für absolut massenkompatibel.


----------



## BommelMaster (9. Oktober 2014)

und hier bitte bei den 66° (man kanns nicht oft genug erwähnen) wird mit einer 140er Gabel ein 67er Lenkwinkel!!!!

Anders herum:

Das bike wird auf 140er Gabel mit IS Steuersatz optimiert, und zwar mit 67er Lenwinkel

und als OPTION kann man die 160er Gabel einbauen, und man hat dann 66° Lenkwinkel

Es ist ein und das selbe Rad!!!


----------



## Goddi8 (9. Oktober 2014)

@BommelMaster. Nur wenn in der Bike-Bravo sehr gut oder super oder überragend steht

Mal aus Sicht der erfahrenen Erfahrungen
Wer von euch kann den Vergleich zu einem Trailbike der vorhandenen 120/130 hinten 130/140, 67/68 vorne Kategorie ziehen? Fährt sich das ICB jetzt so wie diese oder spaßiger/spritziger aber nervös?
Und dann bitte schön der Vergleich zu einem modernen Enduro (also 160/160 und 65 oder 66)? Viel nervöser oder?

So lange keiner außer euch fahren kann, könnt nur ihr beurteilen. Der Rest muss daran glauben und darf daran zweifeln. Der Testbericht fehlt ja noch. Aber bisher ist auf Basis eurer Rückmeldungen gar keine Bewertung möglich. Alle eure Aussagen sind weich und nicht vergleichbar. Hättet ihr eine Referenz dabei gehabt, wäre die Testaussage für alle Nichteilnehmer besser nachzuvollziehen.
So versuchen es einige, eben auch ich, auf Basis der Papierwerte. Und ich glaube nicht, dass ein flacherer Lenkwinkel und eine längere Gabel für mehr Spitzigkeit sorgen. Heißt nicht, dass das Teil nicht spritzig ist.

Ups. Kam grade dein Post dazwischen. Das wäre schön und würde mich freuen. Optimieren auf 67/140 finde ich gut.
Klang bei den anderen Posts (nicht deinen) ein wenig anders


----------



## jayzi (9. Oktober 2014)

Ihr macht es echt spannend. Das ist ja schlimmer als in den Monaten vor einem neuen iPhone. Kaum auszuhalten. 

Ich für meinen Tail hätte sehr gern ein Trailduro...  Eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau, die schnell auf dem Trail ist, aber auch mal hin und wieder im Bikepark bewegt werden kann. Scheint sich auch so zu entwickeln. Weiter so!


----------



## BrandX (9. Oktober 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> und hier bitte bei den 66° (man kanns nicht oft genug erwähnen) wird mit einer 140er Gabel ein 67er Lenkwinkel!!!!
> 
> Anders herum:
> 
> ...



Sehr guter Vorschlag
Je flexibler die Möglichkeiten,desto größer wird die Käuferschicht.
Gruß
Brand


----------



## foreigner (9. Oktober 2014)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht nur um Lenkwinkel und Gabelhöhe. Jetzt legt ihr halt das Teil auf 66 Grad und 150 er Gabeln aus. D.h. aber auch die Tretlagerhöhe.
> Jetzt kann ich zwar einen WSS und/oder eine kürzere Gabel einbauen. Was macht dann mein Tretlager? Genau, führt dazu, dass die Kurbel an jedem Sch... hängen bleibt. Ja, ich kann dann ne kürzere Kurbel fahren. Die habt ihr aber auch schon auf 170 spezifiziert (Achtung, Annahme) dann kann ich gleich auf ne 160er gehen.
> 
> Ihr schreibt ja zu Recht, dass die Trailbikes kommen. Die sehen aber anders aus was die Geo angeht und sind auf 130 oder 140er Gabeln ausgelegt. d.h. u.a. auch das Tretlager.



Es waren 175mm Kurbeln verbaut. Niemand hatte Probleme mit zu niedrigem Tretlager. Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass man noch niedriger könnte... , aber lassen wir das mal. Ich bleibe bei 66° mit 150er Gabel und sonst den aktuellen Werten.



Goddi8 schrieb:


> @BommelMaster. Nur wenn in der Bike-Bravo seht gut oder super oder überragend steht
> 
> Mal aus Sicht der erfahrenen Erfahrungen
> Wer von euch kann den Vergleich zu einem Trailbike der vorhandenen 120/130 hinten 130/140, 67/68 vorne Kategorie ziehen? Fährt sich das ICB jetzt so wie diese oder spaßiger/spritziger aber nervös?
> ...



BommelMaster, übertreibs nicht gleich. Eine 160er Gabel muss jetzt auch nicht sein. Nicht, dass ich das jetzt komplett falsch finde, aber da sehe ich auch ein Problem dem Endkunden das klar zu machen, dass er da eine vollwertige Enduro Gabel drin hat.
Ich bin der Meinung 150mm wäre der goldene Mittelweg, hat sich ja auch echt gut gefahren und man kann das dem Endkunden auch leicht verkaufen, da 150mm noch als Allmountain gilt.
Und zu viel Variabilität zerschießt den Rest der Geo. Sitzwinkel, Tretlagerhöhe, ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Oktober 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> Ja,im Prinzip meine ich das so.Denn es wird genügend Biker geben,welche die Diskussion hier gar nicht mitbekommen und auch vielleicht
> keine Techniknerds sind.Die kennen dann auch nur die altbekannten Kategorien.Wie gesagt,es geht mir darum für dieses Bike die richtige
> Marktlücke zu finden.Und zwar so,das es der Kunde auch als schlüssig empfindet.Das heißt aber nicht,das ich jetzt persönlich gegen diese
> Änderung bin.Es geht mir eher um eine nachvollziehbare Verkaufsstrategie.Und hoffe natürlich für alle Beteiligten,dass dies auch klappt.
> ...


Da fällt mir nur eins zu ein:





Vorsicht: dieser Post könnte sarkastische Überspitzungen enthalten


----------



## Livanh (9. Oktober 2014)

Wie bei Skiern vor ein paar Jahren. OMG wie soll ich mit so breiten Latten auch nur eine Kurve fahren, das ist doch völlig unwendig.
Aber wenn schon breit dann bitte in 1.50m.
Und siehe da auch in breit und über 1.80 fährt sich wenns so ausgelegt ist noch alles wendig.
Gleiche beim Rad, weder der ach so lange Radstand noch der derb flache LW von 66° werden das Rad unwendig machen, allerdings macht ein steiler LW das Rad in allem schlechter - kann man schon machen, muss man aber nicht.


----------



## Plumpssack (9. Oktober 2014)

Weil ich das Gefühl habe, dass meine Einschätzung zu dem Bike im anderen Thread übersehen wurde, kopier ich sie hier einfach nochmal rein. Ich denke der Unterschied zu einem Enduro, bzw. einem All Mountain liest sich ganz gut raus:

Dann verrate ich auch nochmal, was für mich die Überraschungen waren, ich denke es wird auch noch einen Newsartikel geben, in welchem unsere Einschätzungen zusammengefasst werden oderso.

Erstmal muss ich zu Bommelmasters Analyse noch hinzufügen, wie sich der Rahmen denn jetzt wirklich fährt:
Beim ersten Aufsitzen wirken die Räder recht straff im Vergleich zu anderen Rädern, welche ich sonst für Einsätze, wie den in Finale Ligure verwendet habe.
Ich habe den Hinterbau auf ca. 25-30% Sag eingestellt und die Gabel so abgestimmt, dass es sich harmonisch angefühlt, das heißt Gabel etwas weniger Zugstufe als der Hinterbau und da wir 150mm Gabeln gefahren sind eher 15-20% Sag, sodass sich das verspielte Bike schön straff übers Hinterrad fahren ließ, ohne dass es sich vorne im Vergleich zu hinten schwammig anfühlte.
Dank mangelnder Kondition des "Guides" am ersten Tag haben wir uns Anfangs auf eher flachen, tretlastigen und relativ flowigen Trails mit einigen Gegenanstiegen vergnügen müssen. Positiv hieran ist jedoch, dass diese flacheren Trails mit jenen in den heimischen deutschen Wäldern vergleichbar sind. Und diese Trails sollten auch das Terrain sein, in welchem sich der straffe Hinterbau bezahlt machte. Einmal schnell antreten und das Bike beschleunigt (gefühlt vor allem mit den DT Laufrädern) enorm schnell, fast ein komisches Gefühl, da Bikes bei welchen man 36mm Standrohre und 2.4er Magic Marys im Augenwinkel hat sonst immer eher behäbig aus dem Quark kommen.
Einmal beschleunigt ließ sich das Tempo durch die engeren Kurven der Trails am ersten Tag sehr gut tragen, das Bike lässt sich ähnlich wie ein 4x Fully aus dem einen Anlieger rüber in den nächsten lupfen.
Am nächsten Tag wurde unser Fremdenführer gegen ein Modell mit für den Alpinen Gebrauch besser geeigneten technischen Daten ausgetauscht, wodurch wir endlich auch das gröbere Geläuf, welches man von Finale erwartet unter die Stollen bekamen.
Dann kam für mich auf dem Manitoubike zunächst die Ernüchterung. Die Gabel ist total kontrolliert gedämpft, gibt gutes Feedback und eine wahnsinns Traktion am Vorderrad, kannte ich von 150mm Gabeln so bisher nicht (Pike, Fox 36 CTD). Die Gabel fühlte sich schon fast wie eine mini DH-Gabel an. Allerdings setzte mir der Hydraulische Bottom out deutlich zu früh ein. Eigentlich ist die Gabel sehr linear, fühlt sich dann aber ab Ende des mittleren Federwegs eher progressiv an und die letzten 2cm bekommt man nur sehr schwer aus ihr herausgequetscht.
Von der performance der Gabel also begeistert (am Durchsclagschutz lässt sich bestimmt was machen, ich hab halt fahrfertig auch nur knapp 70kg) konnte der Hinterbau mit dem McLeod Dämpfer überhaupt nicht mithalten. Die Druckstufe ist viel zu schwach abgestimmt, bei den 130mm FW häng ich trotz 20% Sag wenns schnell wird die ganze Zeit irgendwo zwischen 60-80% Federweg. Der Hinterbau hängt sich an größeren Hindernissen auf und bremst merklich.
Anschließend jedoch der Biketausch, ich durfte das Sram Bike mit Monarch und Pike fahren, welches wir am Vortag mit den Sram Jungs (sau nett, können richtig gut Rad fahren und sind down to Earth) abgestimmt haben.
Gefühlt hatte ich ein anderes Bike unter mir. Ich würde sagen die Mattoc ist eher die Racegabel, mit der Pike kann man es natürlich auch richtig Krachen lassen aber statt perfekter Traktion vermittelt sie eher Komfort und Sicherheit.
Der Hinterbau vermittelte jetzt jedoch genau das gleiche satte Gefühl wie die Pike. Das Rad für sich sehr harmonisch, grobe sowie auch schnelle Schläge wurden vom Hinterbau schön verarbeitet, ich kann das Bike jetzt im ausgesetzten Gelände erstaunlicherweise gefühlt fast genauso schnell fahren, wie ein echtes 160er Enduro. Nur wenns wirklich steil wurde hätte ich mir den Lenkwinkel einen Hauch flacher gewünscht.
In Kurven hatte ich das Gefühl schneller zu sein, als mit meinem Enduro, es fühlte sich sogar fast wie beim Downhiller mit 1,3kg 42a Maxxis Schlappen auf einer fetten Felge an. Wie auf Schienen eben. Dann fiel mir auf, dass ich mit dem Sram Bike jetzt auch Procore mit an Bord hatte und somit vorne einen Luftdruck von 1,2 und hinten 1,4 bar gefahren bin. Das ganze ohne Durchschläge oder sonstige komische Gefühle wie schwammiges Kurvenverhalten. Zwischenfazit: Procore gibts bei mir definitiv sobald verfügbar am eigenen Rad.
Und dabei nicht vergessen: Am vorigen Tag war das Bike noch perfekt für flowige Trails, auf denen man teilweise treten musste um überhaupt auf Geschwindigkeit zu bleiben und in die Luft hebeln lässt sich die Kiste auch sehr viel einfacher als jedes 160er Bike, das ich bis jetzt gefahren bin. Da nehm ich die Sekundenbruchteile, welche ich mit dem ICB im sehr groben Geläuf eventuell langsamer bin als mit einem Enduro, gerne für ein noch fetteres Grinsen beim Fahren in Kauf. Auf dem ICB sieht man den Trail weniger als Rennstrecke, sondern eher als "Flowtrail" Kombination aus natürlichen Sprüngen aus Wurzeln etc.

Ich kann also sagen, dass meine Erwartungen (das richtige Dämpfersetup vorausgesetzt) erfüllt wurden. Warum nicht übertroffen? Ich hab die ganze Zeit gewusst, dass der Federweg so qualitativ gut sein kann, dass man überhaupt nicht mehr so viel braucht um Spass zu haben. Das ist auch der Hauptgrund gewesen, aus welchem ich das Projekt so interessant fand.
Ich habe wenige Wochen bevor die ICB 2 Geschichte anfing nach Bikes mit weniger Federweg aber Endurogeometrie gesucht. Eben ein Bike mit dem ich im Park fräsen kann aber genauso auf den Trails im Harz jeden Stein und jede Stufe als Absprung nehmen kann und das auch, wenn die Landung (vom Terrain her) nicht perfekt ist und gleichzeitig im eher Flacheren Wald um die Ecke gefühlt voran komme wie mit einer 4x Rakete.
Das habe ich mir von meinem neuen Bike gewünscht und ich denke das ICB kann genau das. Ich wusste, dass ein solcher Rahmen machbar ist und mit dem ICB haben wir zumindest meine Erwartungen erfüllt.

Edit: Achja diese Bergabperformance gilt dem L Rahmen, der passt mir bei 1,84m perfekt. Der M Rahmen wurde mir in sehr vielen Situationen deutlich zu nervös und die Sitzposition bergauf war auch sehr eingeschränkt.


----------



## onkel_c (9. Oktober 2014)

ihr könnt es drehen wie ihr wollt: es wird kein endurobike!
zumindest nicht im sinne einer aktuellen definition.

andererseits sind die übergänge doch eh fließend. enduro mit wenig federweg und moderater geo = trailbike mit mehr federweg und agressiverer geo; im bereich +/- zu beiden seiten.

irgendwie ist das alles mehr wortklauberei denn zwanghaftes schubladenpositionieren.

das bike ist agil und wendig, bietet eine moderne aber nicht raceorientierte geo. der federweg ist so schmal wie möglich, jedoch so üppig wie nötig gehalten, um auch auf ruppigen terrain bergab genügend sicherheit und reserve zu haben. gerade technisch nicht ganz so versierte fahrer dürften sich über das plus an sicherheit freuen. der rest darf sein fahrkönnen dann voll ausfahren.

gleichzeitig besitzt das bike eine sehr gute berganperformance um die trails auch zu erklimmen. hilfreich dabei ist das moderate gewicht.
da das bike recht hoch im fw steht ist das feeling sehr angenehm. es wird somit auch kein fw 'unnütz' verbraucht. auch dadurch bedingt kommt es sehr schnell aus den 'puschen'.... neben der guten beschleunigungsarbeit ist es auch sehr spurstabil. selbst bei hohen geschwindigkeiten kommt man nicht ins 'schwimmen'.

was wollt ihr mehr?

ach ja richtig; dafür bekomme ich von alutech ein bike gestellt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrandX (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde die Idee von @BommelMaster gar nicht so schlecht.Man konzipiert,wie auch anfangs propagiert,ein agiles Trailbike mit 130/140mm
Federweg und gibt dem Rahmen an der Front eine Freigabe bis 150/160mm mit auf dem Weg.Dadurch wird der Lenkwinkel flacher und der
angehende Mini-Endurist kommt so auch auf seine Kosten.Es haben sich ja auch einige gemeldet,die nur an ein Frameset interessiert sind.
Die können dann die Gabel ihrer Wahl einbauen.Alternativ könnten auch noch Anglesets zur Geomtrieverstellung mit angeboten werden.
Ähnliches gibt es übrigens auch bei Giant.Die Trance 650B Modelle haben auch 140mm Federweg.Zusätzlich gab es noch das SX Modell
mit gleicher Geo,aber mit 140/160mm  Fox Talas Gabel.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## vitaminc (9. Oktober 2014)

> das bike ist agil und wendig, bietet eine moderne aber nicht raceorientierte geo. der federweg ist so schmal wie möglich, jedoch so üppig wie nötig gehalten, um auch auf ruppigen terrain bergab genügend sicherheit und reserve zu haben. gerade technisch nicht ganz so versierte fahrer dürften sich über das plus an sicherheit freuen. der rest darf sein fahrkönnen dann voll ausfahren.
> 
> gleichzeitig besitzt das bike eine sehr gute berganperformance um die trails auch zu erklimmen. hilfreich dabei ist das moderate gewicht.
> da das bike recht hoch im fw steht ist das feeling sehr angenehm. es wird somit auch kein fw 'unnütz' verbraucht. auch dadurch bedingt kommt es sehr schnell aus den 'puschen'.... neben der guten beschleunigungsarbeit ist es auch sehr spurstabil. selbst bei hohen geschwindigkeiten kommt man nicht ins 'schwimmen'.



.. so ähnlich oder genauso klingen die Werbetexte für dutzende AM und Endurobikes seit Jahren!!
Ich bin wahrscheinlich eh zu schlecht um sofort nen Unterschied zwischen einer 150er und 160er Gabel zu merken, insofern es sich um das gleiche Modell handelt. Ich fahre seit Jahren ein Bike mit 140 hinten und 150 vorne, reicht mir für das Meiste, Lenkwinkel liegt glaube bei 67, langer Radstand, kurzer Vorbau, tiefe Front. Lenkwinkel dürfte ruhig flacher sein.. daher finde ich geht das ICB 2.0 in die richtige Richtung, wegen der Optik müssen wir mal noch gucken bzw. ich warte mal noch brav/geduldig..


----------



## onkel_c (9. Oktober 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> .. so ähnlich oder genauso klingen die Werbetexte für dutzende AM und Endurobikes seit Jahren!!


klugscheiß: ein ausrufezeichen ist nicht steigerungsfähig .

klar, was soll man auch sonst zu einem gut funktionierenden bike schreiben. wenn wir sagen: fährt einfach super, passt! glaubt uns das doch auch keiner.


----------



## vitaminc (9. Oktober 2014)

onkel_c schrieb:


> klugscheiß: ein ausrufezeichen ist nicht steigerungsfähig .
> 
> klar, was soll man auch sonst zu einem gut funktionierenden bike schreiben. wenn wir sagen: fährt einfach super, passt! glaubt uns das doch auch keiner.



Naja, es ist halt der klassische Text um die eierlegende Wollmilchsau zu beschreiben, d.h. ein perfekt ausgewogenes Rad für Up and Downhill. Das ganze ist dann fließend bzw. muss man flexibel halten, der eine brauch da 1-2 Zentimeter mehr, der andere weniger, ..
Ich denke einfach die heutige AM/Enduro Palette bietet eigentlich schon alles, bin mir nicht sicher ob man da jetzt wegen 1-2 Zentimeter weniger Federweg plötzlich ein Bike vor sich stehen hat, mit dem angeblich alles noch besser gehen soll.. aber ok, ich lasse mich immer wieder gerne eines Besseren belehren, bin da völlig offen.. aber Zweifel gehören halt auch zu jedem Projekt dazu.


----------



## onkel_c (9. Oktober 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> ...
> Ich denke einfach die heutige AM/Enduro Palette bietet eigentlich schon alles, bin mir nicht sicher ob man da jetzt wegen 1-2 Zentimeter weniger Federweg plötzlich ein Bike vor sich stehen hat, mit dem angeblich alles noch besser gehen soll..



klar, auch andere väter haben schöne töchter! ich glaube auch nicht, dass der anspruch war das bike neu zu erfinden. hier geht es doch mehr darum dass die community stark involviert ist und mitspracherecht hat. und zwar in allen relevanten punkten.


----------



## vitaminc (9. Oktober 2014)

onkel_c schrieb:


> klar, auch andere väter haben schöne töchter! ich glaube auch nicht, dass der anspruch war das bike neu zu erfinden. hier geht es doch mehr darum dass die community stark involviert ist und mitspracherecht hat. und zwar in allen relevanten punkten.



ja, das ist verständlich, denke einige haben hier auch richtig viel Spaß, ist so bisschen wie am eigenen Baby herumbasteln.


----------



## Kharne (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich frage mich, warum ihr euch hier am Lenkwinkel aufhängt?

Mein Voltage FR mit ~64,5° LW und 425er Kettenstrebe ist wendiger als so manches "Raceenduro" mit z.T. steilerem LW. Das kommt über das Zusammenspiel aller Geodaten.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke, dass der Test auch zum Ausdruck bringen sollte, dass das Fahrverhalten stark mit dem jeweiligen Aufbau zusammenhängt. Und da ist es wichtig, dass der Rahmen an sich eine sehr gute Basis darstellt!
Klar kann man nicht das perfekte Bike für jeden erdenkbaren Einsatz entwerfen, aber mit einer potenten Geometrie kann man doch ein sehr gutes *Trailbike *auf die Räder stellen, das dann besonders je nach Reifenwahl entweder mehr Tourer oder MiniDH ist. Wer von vornherein mehr Wert auf die Tourentauglichkeit legt wird sich einen leichten Aufbau mit 140er Gabel wünschen, wer mehr Richtung Enduro unterwegs ist, wird auf stabile und "trailtaugliche" Komponenten achten, aber sich gleichzeitig über ein "poppiges" Fahrwerk freuen!

Und sind wir mal ehrlich: Für das, was mit den meisten Endurobikes so gefahren wird, sind die Bikes dann auch die meiste Zeit "übermotorisiert"...


----------



## vitaminc (9. Oktober 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Und sind wir mal ehrlich: Für das, was mit den meisten Endurobikes so gefahren wird, sind die Bikes dann auch die meiste Zeit "übermotorisiert"...



Das denke ich auch, leider muss man berücksichtigen dass sich nicht jeder für jedes Einsatzgebiet einen dedizierten Hobel hinstellen kann. Ein grundsolides und stabiles Enduro kann halt sowohl im Park, in den Alpen, als auch auf Trails nach Lust und Belieben performen, das Limit ist und bleibt der Fahrer. Wer sich den Luxus leisten kann, der stellt sich halt für leichten Touren/Hausbergrunden/leichte Trails/whatever noch ein Trailbike/AM/whatever daneben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. Oktober 2014)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch, leider muss man berücksichtigen dass sich nicht jeder für jedes Einsatzgebiet einen dedizierten Hobel hinstellen kann.


Eben! Und da wäre meiner Ansicht nach ein Trailbike die bessere Wahl für den Großteil der Biker. Denn:

Ein grundsolides und stabiles Trailbike kann halt sowohl in den Alpen, auf Trails, als auch im Park nach Lust und Belieben performen, das Limit ist und bleibt der Fahrer. Wer sich den Luxus leisten kann, der stellt sich halt für härteren Parkgebrauch/schwere Trails/Downhills noch ein Enduro/Freerider/whatever daneben.

Ist halt immer eine Frage des hauptsächlichen Einsatzbereichs, wenn man nur ein Rad hat/haben möchte. Und da denke ich, dass der Trend in Zukunft in die Richtung potentes Trailbike geht. Enduros sind auch super Bikes, aber man braucht wirklich auch entsprechendes Terrain vor der Haustüre, um diese Bikes dann auch artgerecht zu bewegen. Zudem haben zum einen die Geometrie, aber dann vor allem auch die Reifenwahl sehr großen Einfluss darauf, wie und was man mit dem Bike fährt!
Die meisten 160er Endurogabeln sind mittlerweile unter 2kg und lassen sich auch fast alle sehr leicht traveln. Ein zweiter Satz Reifen kostet auch nicht die Welt und somit hätte ich dann ein Bike, das eher Tourer auf gemäßigten Wegen oder Trailräuber in schwererem Terrain ist. Natürlich wird das Bike auf der einen Seite nie so leicht sein wie ein Marathonbike und auf der anderen Seite nie die absolute Abfahrtsperformance wie ein Raceenduro bieten, aber es wäre meiner Meinung nach der beste Kompromiss für die meisten hier und ein sehr spaßiger obendrein


----------



## Don.Coyote (9. Oktober 2014)

Oh man, was ist nur mit manchen los hier.
Da ist eine total inhomogene Gruppe die das Bike testet und alle sagen 66° LW und 150er Gabel würden perfekt zum Bike passen!
Wieso kann man das nicht einfach mal glauben!

Für mich hört sich das auf jedenfall genau nach dem definierten Einsatzzweck an.


----------



## foreigner (9. Oktober 2014)

Wenn es schon für 160-140mm passen sollte, dann sollte die Grundgeo (Tretlagerhöhe, Winkel, etc.) bei der Mitte liegen. 3mm von der Mitte rauf und runter ist ohne Probleme möglich und versaut die Setups in beide Richtungen nicht und die Winkelverstellung ist dann auch nur 0,5° nach oben unten. Allerdings finde ich 160mm ehrlich gesagt dann schon langsam künstlich aufgeblasen, deswegen würde ich das Bike vielleicht darauf  zulassen, aber nicht Grundsätzlich drauf auslegen. 66° bei 150mm und mit der restlichen Geo wie bisher. 
Wer dann unbedingt sowas dickes wie 160mm fahren will, den schrecken 65,5° auch nicht ab. (Wäre auch sicher noch vollkommen i.O.)



onkel_c schrieb:


> ach ja richtig; dafür bekomme ich von alutech ein bike gestellt .



Wie jetzt? Und wo bleibt dann meins ?


----------



## nuts (9. Oktober 2014)

also, brauche nun doch noch bis morgen, aber dann stelle ich einige Testimpressionen und Übersicht online. An unsere Tester hier aber schon Mal vielen Dank für die Ausdauernden Kommentare!


----------



## onkel_c (10. Oktober 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> ... An unsere Tester hier aber schon Mal vielen Dank für die Ausdauernden Kommentare!


die bei mir ab morgen dann erst mal hinten anstehen müssen, da ich mich bei der enduro dm versuche ...


----------



## mpirklbauer (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich verstehe die ganze diskussion über die Einstufung nicht ganz.

Wo gibts es eine Norm in der steht, bis 140mm Federweg ist es ein Trailbike und darüber ein Enduro?

Auch der Lenkwinkel ist nur ein Wert am Papier und wenn sich acht Leute einig sind, was meiner Meinung nach sehr selten ist,  überigens die einzigen hier die das Rad bis jetzt gefahren sind, er flacher besser ist, dann sollte man ihnen das auch glauben.

Genau aus diesem Grund werden solche Test gemacht, um zu sehen wie das Gesamtkonzept arbeitet und bei Fehlern nachzubessern.

Ich freu mich schon auf die einzel Auswertungen der Tester!

Danke für eure Arbeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (10. Oktober 2014)

Was auch - glaube ich - noch kaum einer geschrieben hat und in unserer AusstattungsPriorität immerhin Platz 2 ist: Die Laufräder.
Durchgehalten haben alle ohne irgendwelche Schäden, Ausfälle gab es in den 2 Tagen gar keine. Was aber soweit ich das noch weiß alle Tester bemerkten, dass die Bikes mit leichten Laufrädern wirklich flotter, spritziger fuhren und leichter bergan. Allen voran wären die DT Laufräder zu nennen, die gingen am besten, danach für mich die Sram Roam. Ansonsten waren keine wirklichen Unterschiede zu erfahren.
Ich kann nur sage, dass ich als erstes das leichte Formula Bike mit DT Laufrädern hatte und dann auf das Magura Bike umgestiegen bin, das das schwerste Bike war. Das war ein Gefühl als hätte man so einen alten Dynamo der am Reifen angetrieben ist, plötztlich ans Rad gemacht. Der Unterschied war sehr deutlich.


----------



## Kadoffel (10. Oktober 2014)

Vorweg: Finde die Testaufbauten zur Vergleichbarkeit äußerst Sinnvoll gewählt 
In welchen Laufrädern hattet ihr Procore verbaut? Die Sram sind zu schmal dafür, oder?
Welches Rahmengewicht wird denn in etwa angepeilt, um den angesprochenen Kompromiss zwischen Leichtfüßigkeit/Robustheit zu erreichen?


----------



## Willi777 (10. Oktober 2014)

> Was aber soweit ich das noch weiß alle Tester bemerkten, dass die Bikes mit leichten Laufrädern wirklich flotter, spritziger fuhren und leichter bergan.





Was für eine Erkenntnis!


----------



## foreigner (10. Oktober 2014)

ich halte das Laufradgewicht für wesentlich interessanter was jetzt die Spritzigkeit des Bikes angeht.
Der erste Proto mit dem Blech (der ja nicht steif genug war) hat 3kg gewogen. Die aktuellen mit den verstrebten Hinterbauten sind dementsprechend etwas schwerer (reine Schätzung ~ 200g). Nuts hat mal geschrieben, dass man alleine am Ausfallende 160g sparen kann. Die Rohre sind ja welche, die Jürgen noch im Regal liegen hatte. Meines Wissens nach ist der Hauptrahmen großteils von der Wildsau Hardride und der Hinterbau von DDU. Damit ist der Rohrsatz von einem waschechten Freerider und von einem auch nicht gerad leichtem Dirt Jumper.
Dass da schon ein paar Hundert Gramm einzusparen sind, dürfte klar sein.
Der Rahmen hat sehr wenig Gelenke, das spart auch Gewicht. Er muss lediglich zum Dämpfer hin ausreichend steif gebaut sein. Da die Protos ohne Querstrebe zwischen den "Dämpferstreben" aber schon ausreichend steif sind, sieht man , dass man hier nicht sehr viel Gewicht reinstecken muss, sondern auch recht leicht bauen kann, vor allem dann mit einer Querverstrebung.
Ich denke einem "standesgemäßem" guten Gewicht steht nichts im Wege.

Den ProCore Laufradsatz haben wir nur am 2 Tag gehabt. Der war noch mit der 2 fach-Ventilversion und daher ein komplett anderer Laufradsatz von Schwalbe. Die Felgen waren, wenn ich mich recht erinnere seltsam gelabelt. Waren auf jeden Fall DT Swiss Felgen. Ich würde behaupten (ohne mir dabei sicher zu sein), dass vorne eine EX 471 (eventl. auch XM401, aber vorne sah etwas breiter aus) und hinten eine M 442 Felge drin war.


----------



## hnx (10. Oktober 2014)

Da sind wir aber weit gekommen, von dem es soll wie ein Santa Cruz Blur TR (125mm Federweg, 68° LW, war ja noch ein 26" also sollte der LW eher steiler und der Federweg weniger werden) sein.


----------



## fuzzball (10. Oktober 2014)

Frage, welche Steuerrohrlänge hatten die Testbikes?


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. Oktober 2014)

Burschen und (falls vorhanden) Damen,
meine Truppe für morgen ist abgesprungen, wer möchte darf morgen ICB2.0 testen!
- 4 Bikes, vier Fahrer, wenn ihr einen Kumpel habt, mit dem ihr problemlos tauschen könnt ,gerne.
- Start 14 Uhr, je nach Truppe und Moral 1,5-4Stunden Morast fräsen
- Startpunkt 32549 Bad Oeynhausen, mehr per PN
- first come, first serve Anmeldung bitte per PN
- Pedale mitbringen
- es wird nur Rad gefahren, keine Specials!

Gruß, Basti


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Was auch - glaube ich - noch kaum einer geschrieben hat und in unserer AusstattungsPriorität immerhin Platz 2 ist: Die Laufräder.
> Durchgehalten haben alle ohne irgendwelche Schäden, Ausfälle gab es in den 2 Tagen gar keine. Was aber soweit ich das noch weiß alle Tester bemerkten, dass die Bikes mit leichten Laufrädern wirklich flotter, spritziger fuhren und leichter bergan. Allen voran wären die DT Laufräder zu nennen, die gingen am besten, danach für mich die Sram Roam. Ansonsten waren keine wirklichen Unterschiede zu erfahren.
> Ich kann nur sage, dass ich als erstes das leichte Formula Bike mit DT Laufrädern hatte und dann auf das Magura Bike umgestiegen bin, das das schwerste Bike war. Das war ein Gefühl als hätte man so einen alten Dynamo der am Reifen angetrieben ist, plötztlich ans Rad gemacht. Der Unterschied war sehr deutlich.



Lese dir mal diesen Artikel durch:
http://www.radpanther.de/index.php?id=64

Ich halte es für absolut unrealistisch, dass man derart kleine Differenzen spürt.


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. Oktober 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Lese dir mal diesen Artikel durch:
> http://www.radpanther.de/index.php?id=64
> 
> Ich halte es für absolut unrealistisch, dass man derart kleine Differenzen spürt.


nette Formel, aber Fahreindrücke sind subjektiv und damit nicht durch eine Formel erklärbar. Nimm dir zwei unterschiedlich schwere Laufräder, nimm es an der Achse und lass es nach rechts und links kippen, während es rotiert. der Unterschied ist deutlich spürbar. E13 hatte zu dem Thema einen netten Versuchsaufbau auf der Eurobike, evt gibt es irgendwo Bilder /Videos.
die ungefederte Masse ist dabei noch gar nicht berücksichtig!


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt auch Leute die sich für ihre HiFi-Anlage 10000€ Kabel kaufen und behaupten hier Unterschiede zu hören. Ich habe mich in dem Bereich lange aufgehalten und habe gelernt, dass der Mensch nicht als objektives Messmittel taugt, weshalb ich mich lieber auf die Physik verlasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (10. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> nette Formel, aber Fahreindrücke sind subjektiv und damit nicht durch eine Formel erklärbar. Nimm dir zwei unterschiedlich schwere Laufräder, nimm es an der Achse und lass es nach rechts und links kippen, während es rotiert. der Unterschied ist deutlich spürbar. E13 hatte zu dem Thema einen netten Versuchsaufbau auf der Eurobike, evt gibt es irgendwo Bilder /Videos.
> die ungefederte Masse ist dabei noch gar nicht berücksichtig!



Hier:


----------



## foreigner (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann nur sagen, dass das Formula bike mit Abstand am schnellsten nach vorne ging. Es war aber auch das leichteste Bike. Dennoch denke ich nicht, dass die Laufräder da so ganz unschuldig waren. Aber der Unterschied insbesondere zwischen Formula Bike und Magura bike war ein sehr deutlicher.


----------



## m2000 (10. Oktober 2014)

Als ich mein HT vor 2 Jahren von den serien Laufrädern auf einen Customsatz mit Tune Naben umgebaut habe, war der aha Effekt definitiv riesig. Und das obwohl ich durch diverse andere Umbauten das Gesamtgewicht meines Bikes nicht gesenkt habe. Und das war mehr als ein subjektiver Eindruck, da ich den direkten Vergleich auf immer gleichen Routen habe. Und ich glaube als ganzjährig arbeitender Bikeguide fällt mir jede Veränderung an meinem Arbeitsgerät auf. Also nicht irgendwelche Berichte lesen, sondern ausprobieren.


----------



## hnx (10. Oktober 2014)

Was zeigt denn das Video?
Für mich heißt das hop hopp alle aufs 26"er, weils besser rollt, da die Masse näher zur Achse ist.


----------



## m2000 (10. Oktober 2014)

Sorry aber die Diskussion ist hinfällig...


----------



## fuzzball (10. Oktober 2014)

m.A. war keines der Testbikes durchgängig leicht aufgebaut.....insofern sinnlose Diskussion


----------



## m2000 (10. Oktober 2014)

fuzzball schrieb:


> m.A. war keines der Testbikes durchgängig leicht aufgebaut.....insofern sinnlose Diskussion


*Version - X-Light, verdammt schwerer Aufbau....*


----------



## mpmarv (10. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Burschen und (falls vorhanden) Damen,
> meine Truppe für morgen ist abgesprungen, wer möchte darf morgen ICB2.0 testen!
> - 4 Bikes, vier Fahrer, wenn ihr einen Kumpel habt, mit dem ihr problemlos tauschen könnt ,gerne.
> - Start 14 Uhr, je nach Truppe und Moral 1,5-4Stunden Morast fräsen
> ...



Wie ärgerlich, bin morgen im Bikepark :/


----------



## FRmacks (10. Oktober 2014)

zu dem thema fallen mir spontan homöopathischen arzneimitteln ein.. die "funktionieren" ja auch 



ach der gute alte placeboeffekt..   einfach toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (10. Oktober 2014)

Naja, bin mal gespannt was jetzt unterm Strich raus kommt, wenn der Testbericht da ist und dann irgendwann über die Ausstattung abgestimmt wird.
Wir haben zumindest für das Forumsbike eh einen sehr eng gesetzten Preisrahmen mit 2600€ und da wird der Preis wohl recht viel vorschreiben.
Was ich persönlich nicht an dem Bike missen möchte, sind eine Sram X1 und ein Reverb, sowie gute Bremsen. Die Bremsen und die Gabel sind ein sehr wichtiger Faktor dabei, wie viel Spaß das Rad macht. Die Favoriten aller Tester waren Sram Guide *RS* (! nicht S) und Magura MT5. Da die sehr eng beieinander liegen wäre das Entscheidungskriterium für mich schlichtweg der Preis.
Beim Fahrwerk muss man auch das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis betrachten. Da wäre RockShox mit einer Pike RC und einem Monarch Plus wohl sehr weit vorne. Alternativ (keine Ahnung wo das im Vergleich preislich liegt, denke aber teurer) könnte ich mir DT Swiss Fahrwerk vorstellen. Das würde dem Bike einen etwas anderen Charkter geben.
An die Laufräder hätte ich nur den Anspruch, dass die Felgeninnenbreite bei mindestens 23mm liegt (ProCore sollte schon nachrüstbar sein) und ansonsten würde ich das mit dem besten Preis-/Gewichtsverhältnis nehmen. Das wäre dann so im groben mein Alutech ICB.


----------



## FRmacks (10. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> nette Formel, aber Fahreindrücke sind subjektiv und damit nicht durch eine Formel erklärbar. Nimm dir zwei unterschiedlich schwere Laufräder, nimm es an der Achse und lass es nach rechts und links kippen, während es rotiert. der Unterschied ist deutlich spürbar. E13 hatte zu dem Thema einen netten Versuchsaufbau auf der Eurobike, evt gibt es irgendwo Bilder /Videos.
> die ungefederte Masse ist dabei noch gar nicht berücksichtig!




achso und zur erläuterung dieser etwas komplexen herleitung auf dieser radpanter seite: es geht ja eben darum, dass es den effekt durchaus gibt er aber bei den gewichten bzw gewichtsunterschieden der laufräder in RELATION zum gesamtgewicht einfach eine so geringe rolle spielt das man ihn nicht merken kann..
Das experiement von e13 zeigt nur,dass es den effekt gibt.. das bestreitet niemand. nur er ist eben im gesamtsystem fahrer/fahrrad rad nicht relevant/spürbar.

(Das ich mich mit meinen neuen laufrädern schneller fühle, für die ich soeben 800 €hingelegt habe ist ja auch klar .. und das ich dadurch dann auch schneller unterwegs bin kann dann auch gut sein .. wie gesagt der gute alte placeboeffekt eben)


----------



## fuzzball (10. Oktober 2014)

m2000 schrieb:


> *Version - X-Light, verdammt schwerer Aufbau....*



Version - X-Light ist ein gutes Beispiel für ein nicht durchgängig auf Leichtbau getrimmtes Rad. Selbstverständlich sind einige leichte Teile verbaut, diese Linie wurde aber nicht konsequent durchgezogen (was aber auch nicht das Ziel dieses Aufbaus war). Mit einer genaue Teileliste (mit gewogenen Einzelgewichten) der Version - X-Light könnte man einfach noch paar 100gr einsparen, sodass z.B. eine Remote-Sattelstütze ggü. der Version - X-Light kein Mehrgewicht bringt.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. Oktober 2014)

Dann erklärt Sram mal, dass alles, was der gute Nicolas Vouilloz ihnen beim Testen zu ihren Laufrädern erzählt hat nur Ausdruck eines Placeboeffekts war. Hätten se mal besser hier im Forum nachgefragt, dann hätten die sich das Geld für den komischen Typen sparen können


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Oktober 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Dann erklärt Sram mal, dass alles, was der gute Nicolas Vouilloz ihnen beim Testen zu ihren Laufrädern erzählt hat nur Ausdruck eines Placeboeffekts war. Hätten se mal besser hier im Forum nachgefragt, dann hätten die sich das Geld für den komischen Typen sparen können



Für Profifahrer gilt eine andere Physik, die leben ja in ihrer eigenen Welt


----------



## Fury (10. Oktober 2014)

also der Umstieg auf ca. 700g leichtere Laufräder bringt bei meinem Mini-Test-Hometrail von 11 km, 5 min Zeitersparnis.
Konnte ich erst auch nicht glauben, viele Messungen mit Strava bestätigen aber diese Zeiten. Streuung ist im 1 min Bereich.
Nicht umsonst gilt der Grundsatz: 100 g an den Rädern wirken wie 300 g am Rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRmacks (10. Oktober 2014)

fury9 schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst gilt der Grundsatz: 100 g an den Rädern wirken wie 300 g am Rahmen...


und mit "wirken" meinst du ... im Hinblick auf die Kosten??!


----------



## jayzi (10. Oktober 2014)

Zeitersparnis? Dachte, der Weg ist das Ziel. Wir sind doch fast alle keine Racer. Und ein Kilo mehr am Bike stärkt Muskulatur und Geist. Bei manchen. Vermute ich.


----------



## onkel_c (10. Oktober 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute die sich für ihre HiFi-Anlage 10000€ Kabel kaufen und behaupten hier Unterschiede zu hören. Ich habe mich in dem Bereich lange aufgehalten und habe gelernt, dass der Mensch nicht als objektives Messmittel taugt, weshalb ich mich lieber auf die Physik verlasse


uiuiuiuiuiu dass fass laß bitte zu. das bekommen wir hier nicht in den griff! 'kabelklang' polarisiert wire kein zweites thema....


----------



## foreigner (10. Oktober 2014)

Ein leichteres Bike fährt sich unbestritten auch leichter und macht mehr Spaß. Und wenn dann noch ein Berg mehr drin ist, weil noch ein paar Körner mehr da sind, oder man flotter war, dann bringt auch das mehr Spaß 

Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sicher sagen, dass ich 200g Gewichtsunterschied am Laufradsatz im Trail spüre. Da geht der ein oder andere schnelle Schlenker noch leichter von der Hand.
Das mögen die Grobmotoriker jetzt glauben oder nicht, ist mir auch egal.
Aber mehr oder weniger damit zu kommen, dass ein paar 100g am Laufrad keinen Unterschied machen widerspricht jeglicher Erfahrung. Die Downhiller würden sich freuen, wenn das so wäre und wären die ersten die schwerere und stabilere Felgen nutzen. Aber warum fahren die nur alle 100g leichtere Endurofelgen? Sicher weil die keine Ahnung haben und sich das nur einbilden.
Und Voullioz ist auch ganz schön am Gewicht knausern. Wir hatten am Wochenende die Möglichkeit sein Bike lange und breit unter die Lupe zu nehmen, war es doch bei Sram untergebracht.


----------



## jammerlappen (10. Oktober 2014)

Der Radpanther berechnet nur die Drehung um die Nabe. Das Rad "dreht" sich aber auch um die Kontaktfläche zwischen Reifen und Boden.


----------



## BrandX (10. Oktober 2014)

fury9 schrieb:


> also der Umstieg auf ca. 700g leichtere Laufräder bringt bei meinem Mini-Test-Hometrail von 11 km, 5 min Zeitersparnis.
> Konnte ich erst auch nicht glauben, viele Messungen mit Strava bestätigen aber diese Zeiten. Streuung ist im 1 min Bereich.
> Nicht umsonst gilt der Grundsatz: 100 g an den Rädern wirken wie 300 g am Rahmen...



Das erkär doch mal etwas genauer,wie man bei  nur 11km Wegstrecke 5min einsparen kann.
Der Versuchsaufbau in dem Video ist nicht mehr als ein netter Marketinggag und hat nichts mit realem Fahrradfahren zu tun.Denn der Kontakt
zur Fahrbahn liegt ja bekanntermaßen am äußeren Radius(Reifen) und nicht nur an der Nabe wie in dem Video.Und das wichtigste wurde gar
nicht berücksichtigt,das ist die gesamte Masse von Fahrer und Bike.Der Anteil der Rotationsenergie beträgt nur 2 bis drei Prozent der gesamten Bewegungsenergie.Dagegen ist die Schwankung bei der Tagesform zum Teil wesentlich höher.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## onkel_c (10. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> ... Aber warum fahren die nur alle 100g leichtere Endurofelgen? ...


du müsstest mal den 'schrottberg' an felgen nach einem dh wc wochenende sehen; beindruckend .

wenn man's sich einfach machen will: kaum jmd. schraubt sich mehrgewicht ans rad wenn es nicht not tut. laufräder wollen beschleunigt werden. da ist das gesamtgewicht aus felge und reifen + schlauch (soweit überhaupt noch vorhanden) natürlich interessant. je weniger, desto ... ob man das braucht, muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## foreigner (10. Oktober 2014)

Hier mal Voullioz bike in Finale (Bild von Vitalmtb): Er fährt trotz der heftigen Strecken, die die bei der EWS gefahren sind nur 1530g schwere Roam 50 Laufräder. Das Rad ist sicher ganz schön leicht und das waren auch glaube ich nur 2,2er Reifen. Im Hintergrund im IBC T-shirt übrigens zufällig nuts und hinten im Sram Stand Waldbauernbub und Plumpssack:


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Oktober 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Der Radpanther berechnet nur die Drehung um die Nabe. Das Rad "dreht" sich aber auch um die Kontaktfläche zwischen Reifen und Boden.R


Drehung um die Nabe -> nur Rotationsenergie des Rades. Drehung um den Aufstandspunkt (momentaner Drehpunkt des rollenden Rades) -> gesamte kinetische Energie aus Rotations- und Translationsenergie.
Bei der Diskussion geht es allein um den Beitrag der Rotationsenergie. Und da sind wir tatsächlich im homöopathischen Bereich.
Die ganze Diskutiererei könnte durch einen Doppelblindversuch beendet werden. Aber wozu, wenn man doch sein eigenes Bikegefühl so hoch einschätzt. Man muss auf dem Bike nur glücklich sein, nicht auch noch Recht haben wollen.


----------



## onkel_c (10. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Hier mal Voullioz bike in Finale (Bild von Vitalmtb): Er fährt trotz der heftigen Strecken, die die bei der EWS gefahren sind nur 1530g schwere Roam 50 Laufräder. Das Rad ist sicher ganz schön leicht ....


der kollege spart nicht nur beim bike am gewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (10. Oktober 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> Das erkär doch mal etwas genauer,wie man bei  nur 11km Wegstrecke 5min einsparen kann.
> Der Versuchsaufbau in dem Video ist nicht mehr als ein netter Marketinggag und hat nichts mit realem Fahrradfahren zu tun.Denn der Kontakt
> zur Fahrbahn liegt ja bekanntermaßen am äußeren Radius(Reifen) und nicht nur an der Nabe wie in dem Video.Und das wichtigste wurde gar
> nicht berücksichtigt,das ist die gesamte Masse von Fahrer und Bike.Der Anteil der Rotationsenergie beträgt nur 2 bis drei Prozent der gesamten Bewegungsenergie.Dagegen ist die Schwankung bei der Tagesform zum Teil wesentlich höher.
> ...


Ich kanns nicht genauer erklären, weil ich selbst keine Erklärung weiss. Ich habe mich ja selbst schon gewundert und mehr als 10 mal gemessen mit beiden Kombinationen. Alles gleich, gleiche Reifen, nur der LRS war anders. Also MArketing kanns bei mir schon mal nicht sein.
EIne Vermutung von mir: die Stracke hat viele kurze Abschnitte, kurze Steigungen, kurze Abfahrten, kaum längere Rollphasen. Könnte an der Beschleunigung liegen, also man ist schneller auf Geschwindigkeit. Wie gesagt nur eine Vermutung.



FRmacks schrieb:


> und mit "wirken" meinst du ... im Hinblick auf die Kosten??!


natürlich auch!


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die Downhiller würden sich freuen, wenn das so wäre und wären die ersten die schwerere und stabilere Felgen nutzen. Aber warum fahren die nur alle 100g leichtere Endurofelgen? Sicher weil die keine Ahnung haben und sich das nur einbilden.



Im Link ist zu sehen, dass damit bis zu 2% rauszuholen sind und wenn man sieht, wie knapp die Zeitabstände im Worldcup sind verwundert es auch nicht, dass hier Felgen zum Einsatz kommen, welche eigentlich nicht dauerhaltbar für diesen Einsatzzweck sind. Ich denke die meisten erinnern sich an Aaron Gwins Lauf in Leogang. "Tireless" auf EX471. Im Vorfeld war zu sehen, dass der Mechanik zehn Laufräder mit dieser Felge für das Wochenende aufgebaut hat.

Für den Hobbyfahrer spielt das aber keine Rolle. Wir sind ja nicht auf der Flucht, sondern wir wollen eine mehr oder minder gemütliche Feierabendrunde mit einem dafür geeigneten Bike fahren und da spielen superleichte Laufräder sicher keine Rolle, schon gar nicht der paar Sekunden wegen.


----------



## kasimir2 (10. Oktober 2014)

Moin,

wenn ich an die Diskussion ob PM 160 oder 180 an den Rahmen soll zurück denke und wie da wegen 20 Gramm hin oder her die Welt unter ging, dann bin ich völlig fasziniert das es plötzlich beim Laufradgewicht auf ein paar hundert Gramm nicht ankommt - weil man es so wie so nicht merkt.
Köstlich!

Gruß
Marc


----------



## foreigner (10. Oktober 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Der Radpanther berechnet nur die Drehung um die Nabe. Das Rad "dreht" sich aber auch um die Kontaktfläche zwischen Reifen und Boden.


Ganz richtig. Hinzu kommt vom fahrgefühl im Trail noch die rotierenden Massen die Richtung zu wechseln. Ne, aber wir zitieren lieber halbwahre Wissenschaft, anstatt es mal auszuprobieren.


----------



## culoduro (10. Oktober 2014)

Überflüssig


----------



## BrandX (10. Oktober 2014)

fury9 schrieb:


> Ich kanns nicht genauer erklären, weil ich selbst keine Erklärung weiss. Ich habe mich ja selbst schon gewundert und mehr als 10 mal gemessen mit beiden Kombinationen. Alles gleich, gleiche Reifen, nur der LRS war anders. Also MArketing kanns bei mir schon mal nicht sein.
> EIne Vermutung von mir: die Stracke hat viele kurze Abschnitte, kurze Steigungen, kurze Abfahrten, kaum längere Rollphasen. Könnte an der Beschleunigung liegen, also man ist schneller auf Geschwindigkeit. Wie gesagt nur eine Vermutung.
> 
> 
> natürlich auch!


Ich glaube,bei dir spielt wohl eher die psychologische Komponente die größte Rolle.Nach dem Motto "Glaube versetzt Berge".
Das kann sogar kurzfristig tatsächlich die Leistung etwas steigern,gerade wenn man erst neue leichtere Teile verbaut hat.Dieser Effekt ist
aber nur von sehr kurzer Dauer und ebbt schnell wieder ab.Aber 5min auf 11km wegen 700gr sind selbst für einen Hobbyfahrer Welten.
Ein anderer User hier im Forum hat auch mal ein Selbstversuch gestartet,indem er sein Bike 4kg schwerer gemacht hat.Die Einsparung auf
seinem Hometrail lagen aber nur im Bereich von ca 30 Sekunden.Ich habe meinen einfachen Eingelenker auch um 2Kg leichter gemacht,
dennoch konnte ich keine signifikante Steigerung feststellen.Im Profibereich ist das sicherlich wichtig,da es um Sekunden geht.Aber für
den Hobbyfahrer,der einfach nur Spaß haben möchte? so what 
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## fuzzball (10. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Hier mal Voullioz bike in Finale (Bild von Vitalmtb): Er fährt trotz der heftigen Strecken, die die bei der EWS gefahren sind nur 1530g schwere Roam 50 Laufräder.



Her Voullioz fährt aber im Verhältnis zu uns "Privatfahrern" auf einem anderen Niveau.

LRS muss m.A. leicht, steif und haltbar sein, leider wird es teuer wenn man diesen Merkmalen jeweils Prio 1 gibt


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. Oktober 2014)

Keith Bontrager: Strong, light, cheap -> pick two!


----------



## BrandX (10. Oktober 2014)

Gerade beim DH sind leichte Felgen im Prinzip kontraproduktiv,denn schwerere Laufräder haben eine höhere Schwungmasse und gehen daher
bergab schneller.Warum man hier dennoch versucht,Gewicht zu sparen,hat sicherlich eher was mit dem besseren Ansprechverhalten in Verbindung mit den Federelementen zu tun.Stichwort ungefederte Massen.Hier gilt es wohl je nach Streckenprofil den besten Kompromiss zu
finden.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Oktober 2014)

Es geht um positive und negative Beschleunigung im Bezug auf das Fahren. Eine große Masse nimmt eben mehr Energie auf als eine kleine Masse. Sie gib diese auch wieder ab.
Lässt man ein leichtes und ein schweres Rad durch eine Senke rollen, so ist das kleine schneller auf Geschwindigkeit, aber beide rollen bis an die gleiche Stelle wieder den Berg rauf.
Man muss die Beschleunigung berücksichtigen, sie macht sich so deutlich bemerkbar -auch beim Bremsen.

Und wenn jemand in der Lüneburger Heide auf seinem Minihometrail keinen Unterschied messen kann, dann hätte er mal im Physikunterricht besser aufpassen sollen.

Hier wird leider sehr viel Unfug verzapft, schade für die Leute die sich dauernd noch Mühe geben es den Hilfsschülern zu erklären. ..


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Oktober 2014)

PS: Eine geringe ungefederte Masse ist ein netter Nebeneffekt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Oktober 2014)

Mir scheint @foreigner hat heute die Büchse der Pandora geöffnet  
Ich glaube auch an die Macht der leichten 27.5er. Hatte noch kein Bike das so extrem gut geht wie mein 456 mit DT-LRS. Trotz 800g Snakeskin-Reifen mit Schlauch. Aber ich habe bei diesem Projekt ja schon oft gelernt dass ich mir vieles nur einbilde.


----------



## Plumpssack (10. Oktober 2014)

Für mich war noch interessant, dass mir die Sun Laufräder trotz <1700g behäbig vorkamen, während sich die DT Laufräder bei >1700g mit gleicher Bereifung viel gieriger und spritziger fuhren.


----------



## BrandX (10. Oktober 2014)

Mal wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.
Mich würde mal interessieren,was Alutech zu der gewünschten Geometrieveränderung zu sagen hat.Denn mit einem Lenkwinkel von 66Grad
und einer 150er Gabel wäre man schon bei der gleichen Frontgeo des Teibun.Der Unterschied wäre dann nur noch die 20mm weniger Federweg
am Heck und 5mm kürzere Kettenstreben.Das passt aus meiner Sicht so garnicht ins Produktportfolio und würde normalerweise auch keine
Neuentwicklung rechtfertigen.Da hätte es auch ausgereicht,die Hinterbaukinematik des Teibun ein wenig anzupassen.Da gefühlt weit über
90% aller Fullys an Front/Heck identische Federwege haben,bedarf es auch einer aufwendingen Marketingkampagne,der Welt zu erklären,das
plötzlich asymmetrische Federwege das neue NonPlusUltra sind.Sowas können sich nur die großen Hersteller leisten.(Beispiel Giant mit 650B).
Vorbild war ja eigentlich eher das SC Blur mit eher weniger Federweg und das würde auch besser ins Portfolio passen.Ganz wichtig ist mir aber,
das dies jetzt nicht als Kritik an der Testcrew oder an das ICB gewertet wird.Würde es für sich allein auf den Markt kommen,wäre das
auch durchaus ok.Es interessiert mich hierbei nur mal der Blickwinkel des Herstellers selbst und ob das Konzept so aufgehen kann.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## ONE78 (10. Oktober 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> ...Da gefühlt weit über
> 90% aller Fullys an Front/Heck identische Federwege haben,bedarf es auch einer aufwendingen Marketingkampagne,der Welt zu erklären,das
> plötzlich asymmetrische Federwege das neue NonPlusUltra sind.Sowas können sich nur die großen Hersteller leisten...



Circa 100% der hardtailfahrer wissen das asymmetrische federwege sehr gut funktionieren können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (10. Oktober 2014)

Guide hat doch jetzt das Riot LT im Programm.
Habe ich eben in der Bike Bravo gesehen.

150er Gabel 130er Heck. ;-)


----------



## veraono (10. Oktober 2014)

So, hab mich ja schon länger nicht mehr zu Wort gemeldet. Freut mich dass das Bike bei den Testern so gut angekommen ist. Die Tatsache, dass so wenig und wenn dann nur positives über den Hinterbau gesprochen wird freut mich besonders und bestätigt meine Vermutungen, dass viel von der "Knickstab-Hysterie" zu Anfang des Projektes wohl etwas übertrieben war (sicher, die Dauerhaltbarkeit muss noch bewiesen werden aber es kommt ja auch noch eine zus. Verstrebung). 
An sich hätte ich es im Sinne des ICB sinnvoller/schöner gefunden erst zu diskutieren welche Parts für das ICB überhaupt getestet werden sollen, viel von der Kritik an den Tests hier ist aber einfach lächerlich. 
Lenkwinkel 66° hätte ich jetzt sicher nicht abgestimmt aber stünde dem Rad bestimmt auch gut, bezügl.  FW war ich schon immer für 150mm mit IC und 140mm mit EC an der Front, insofern volle Zustimmung!


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. Oktober 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> So, hab mich ja schon länger nicht mehr zu Wort gemeldet. Freut mich dass das Bike bei den Testern so gut angekommen ist. Die Tatsache, dass so wenig und wenn dann nur positives über den Hinterbau gesprochen wird freut mich besonders und bestätigt meine Vermutungen, dass viel von der "Knickstab-Hysterie" zu Anfang des Projektes wohl etwas übertrieben war (sicher, die Dauerhaltbarkeit muss noch bewiesen werden aber es kommt ja auch noch eine zus. Verstrebung).
> An sich hätte ich es im Sinne des ICB sinnvoller/schöner gefunden erst zu diskutieren welche Parts für das ICB überhaupt getestet werden sollen, viel von der Kritik an den Tests hier ist aber einfach lächerlich.
> Lenkwinkel 66° hätte ich jetzt sicher nicht abgestimmt aber stünde dem Rad bestimmt auch gut, bezügl.  FW war ich schon immer für 150mm mit IC und 140mm mit EC an der Front, insofern volle Zustimmung!


Hätten wir erst die Teiel zur Diskussion gestellt, hätte es keine Überraschungskandidaten gegeben. was sehr schade gewesen wäre...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Oktober 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> ...  schwerere Laufräder haben eine höhere Schwungmasse und gehen daher
> bergab schneller.


Dann schau dir mal das Video von weiter oben an:


Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Hier:


Beide Räder sind gleich schwer. Das hintere hat die höhere Schwungmasse (= Trägheitsmoment), da die Messingmassen sich außen befinden. Und welches (rollt) beschleunigt nun schneller?
Das ist dummerweise keine Theorie sondern ein simples Experiment, das jeder mit Konservendosen auf einer schiefen Ebene nachmachen kann.


----------



## hnx (10. Oktober 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal das Video von weiter oben an:
> Beide Räder sind gleich schwer. Das hintere hat die höhere Schwungmasse (= Trägheitsmoment), da die Messingmassen sich außen befinden. Und welches rollt nun schneller?
> Das ist dummerweise keine Theorie sondern ein simples Experiment, das jeder mit Konservendosen auf einer schiefen Ebene nachmachen kann.


Das wo die Masse näher an der Achse ist, also warum, werden 27,5" und nicht 26" verbaut?


----------



## veraono (10. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Hätten wir erst die Teiel zur Diskussion gestellt, hätte es keine Überraschungskandidaten gegeben. was sehr schade gewesen wäre...


Für Überraschungskandidaten haben wir ja dich 
Das Testfeld war ja ohnehin recht breit und viele Ideen aus dem Forum sind vermutl. eh schon abgedeckt aber wie gehts mit den Komponenten weiter, sollen nur noch die Federelemente/Bauteile zur Wahl stehen die jetzt schon getestet wurden (abgesehen von Shimano evtl) ?
Fände ich zum Einen irgendwie schade (es gäbe doch vor allem hinsichtl. Preis/Leistung auf manchen Gebieten bestimmt noch interessante Alternativen) aber auf der anderen Seite würds natürlich auch Sinn machen aus dem erprobten zu schöpfen.


----------



## Felger (11. Oktober 2014)

schöner test! bin ganz gespannt, wies ausgeht.

noch ne frage: warum wurde eigentlich  nichts von xfusion verbaut? auch zu langsam? keine interesse?


----------



## geq (11. Oktober 2014)

Also da melde ich mich doch auch mal 150 und 130 bei 66 Grad hört sich für mich vetdammt gut an.
Der Test hat mir auch gefallen und kann die meiste Kritik nicht verstehen.
Evtl. das bike in einer 29 er Version könnte ich mir auch vorstellen.


----------



## Fury (11. Oktober 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> Ich glaube,bei dir spielt wohl eher die psychologische Komponente die größte Rolle.Nach dem Motto "Glaube versetzt Berge".
> ...


Ich glaube wirklich, das kann ich ausschliessen! Erstens habe ich bewusst versucht, mit den leichteren LR "bequem" zu fahren und mit dem schwereren gepusht. Der Unterschied war natürlich nicht mehr so signifikant dennoch tendenziös. Und zweitens habe ich den Effekt noch mit zwei anderen Rädern "erfahren". Hier hab ich es aber auf den zwar ähnlichen aber dennoch unterschiedlichen Aufbau zurückgeführt.

Schon beim ersten Antritt merkt man denleichteren LRS. Man ist definitiv schneller auf Geschwindigkeit und klar macht dann pushen mehr Spaß - kostet auch weniger Körner. Die Vorteile eines leichteren LRS sind für mich nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Die physikalischen Berechnungen zweifle ich gar nicht an, offensichtlich ist jedoch der Effekt größer als die Zahlen vermuten lassen.

Damit das nicht zu OT wird, ist für mich das Thema durch. Ist auch keine Glaubensrichtung für mich. Wollte nur meine Erfahrungen mitteilen.


----------



## BommelMaster (11. Oktober 2014)

Also das klingt jetzt blöd und opportutionistisch,

aber,

beim direkten vergleich der bikes mit den verschiedenen laufrädern (habe aber nicht speziell darauf geachtet) habe ich hier nichts bemerkt...

ich wusste auch nicht wieviel die laufräder im einzelnen wiegen, ich wusste nur dass alle (warscheinlich) in einem relativ ähnlichen gewichtsbereich von geschätzten 1700-1800g sind. für mich war gedanklich klar, dass es keine großen unterschiede gibt, und ein "AHA" erlebnis hatte ich auch nicht. wie gesagt habe ich nicht wirklich darauf geachtet, sondern mich eher mit sachen wie rahmenlänge und federgabeln gedanklich beschäftigt.

wieviel wogen die LRS denn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (11. Oktober 2014)

Man betrachtet ja immer das Gesamtpaket und ich sage mal als Beispiel, wenn die Federelemente unterdurchschnittlich arbeiten im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz, dann fallen einem sicher nicht die 100gr weniger am LRS auf. Ich wette, daß zumindest 75% der Tester bei einem Blindvergleich 1550gr vs 1800gr LRS (unteres Ende "Enduro-tauglich" vs Mittelklasse) bei gleichem Rad den Unterschied gemerkt hätten.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (11. Oktober 2014)

Mich würde noch interessieren, wie sich die verschiedenen Dämper geschlagen haben. Lohnt sich ein Float X gegenüber einem DBinline? Ist ein Piggy notwendig oder tuts auch ein normaler Dämpfer? Und wie gut funktioniert die Elektronik beim Magura elect in der Praxis?


----------



## Piefke (11. Oktober 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Das wo die Masse näher an der Achse ist, also warum, werden 27,5" und nicht 26" verbaut?


Weil 26" tot sein muss, auch wenn es nachweislich besser ist als der andere Mist.


----------



## ONE78 (11. Oktober 2014)

Nachweislich besser ist nur die geringere trägheit und die damit verbundene, bessere beschleunigung.
überrollverhalten, traktion usw ist dafür bei den grösseren rädern besser. So kann doch jeder selbst für sich entscheiden, was er für wichtiger hält und was er dann kauft...


----------



## mpmarv (12. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte ursprünglich für flachen LW an der Front gestimmt. Schön, dass ihr es nach dem Test endlich eingesehen habt 



Piefke schrieb:


> Weil 26" tot sein muss, auch wenn es nachweislich besser ist als der andere Mist.


gäääääääääääääähn


----------



## hnx (12. Oktober 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> gäääääääääääääähn


Das Video wurde von einem der Entwickler aufgebracht, da braucht man sich dann nicht über Seitenhiebe zur Laufradgröße zu wundern.


----------



## foreigner (12. Oktober 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> Gerade beim DH sind leichte Felgen im Prinzip kontraproduktiv,denn schwerere Laufräder haben eine höhere Schwungmasse und gehen daher
> bergab schneller.Warum man hier dennoch versucht,Gewicht zu sparen,hat sicherlich eher was mit dem besseren Ansprechverhalten in Verbindung mit den Federelementen zu tun.Stichwort ungefederte Massen.Hier gilt es wohl je nach Streckenprofil den besten Kompromiss zu
> finden.
> Gruß
> BrandX



Sorry, aber größeren Unfug habe ich schon sehr lange nicht gelesen.
Dein Wissen ums Handling von Bikes erscheint mir nach allem was du so schreibst hauptsächlich ein theoretisch erdachtes zu sein.


----------



## Kharne (12. Oktober 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> Gerade beim DH sind leichte Felgen im Prinzip kontraproduktiv,denn schwerere Laufräder haben eine höhere Schwungmasse und gehen daher bergab schneller.



Trägheit ist dir ein Begriff? Dann verbind den mal mit deiner Schwungmasse und Kurven.


----------



## BrandX (12. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Sorry, aber größeren Unfug habe ich schon sehr lange nicht gelesen.
> Dein Wissen ums Handling von Bikes erscheint mir nach allem was du so schreibst hauptsächlich ein theoretisch erdachtes zu sein.



Setzt jetzt der Höhenflug bei dir ein?
Dann sollte man dich besser aus dem Projekt entfernen.Du lebst in einer Ichwelt,wo anscheinend nur deine Meinung Gültigkeit hat.Das hast
du ja schon mehrfach bewiesen,indem du andere Rahmenkonzepte schlecht geredet hast,um deinen in den Vordergrund zu spielen.Toleranz
scheint dir ein Fremdwort zu sein,sollte aber vorhanden sein,wenn man sich in einem Forum aufhält.
Und wenn du dich mit Laufrädern nicht auskennst,dann frag am besten mal einen der bekannten Laufradbauern hier im Forum.Da wird dir
keiner allein schon aus Sicherheits-und Haltbarkeitsgründen für ein DH Bike ein 1600gr LRS empfehlen.Das können sich nur Profis leisten,
dessen Mechaniker zehn Sätze im Schrank haben und die nach jeder Abfahrt getauscht werden.Aber nicht der Hobbyfahrer.Ein reines DH
Bike ist nicht für den Uphill gebaut,da ist Grammfeilscherei auf Kosten der Sicherheit fehl am Platz.Und wer schon mal ein Motocross Motorrad
bewegt hat,für den ist selbst ein stabiles 20kg schweres DH Bike immer noch ein Fliegengewicht,das sich spielend leicht ums Eck fahren läßt.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (12. Oktober 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> ...Und wenn du dich mit Laufrädern nicht auskennst,dann frag am besten mal einen der bekannten Laufradbauern hier im Forum.Da wird dir
> keiner allein schon aus Sicherheits-und Haltbarkeitsgründen für ein DH Bike ein 1600gr LRS empfehlen.Das können sich nur Profis leisten,
> dessen Mechaniker zehn Sätze im Schrank haben und die nach jeder Abfahrt getauscht werden.Aber nicht der Hobbyfahrer...
> BrandX



Aber du erkennst auch, das physikalische Grundlagen nichts mit "es sich leisten oder nicht leisten" können zu tun haben, oder?


----------



## sassrigais (12. Oktober 2014)

@BrandX, ich würde mir einen netteren ton in einem forum wünschen in dem man gemeinsam versucht ein tolles rad zu bauen.

auch währe es schön wenn wir bei der realität bleiben könnten, bei fahrraddownhill handelt es sich um einen geschicklichkeitssport der nicht auf das blose geraudeaus und runter beschleunigen einer maximalen geschwindigkeit abzielt, sondern sowohl kurven, sprünge, unebenheiten, be und entschleunigungen beinhalten und dabei mit begrenztem einfluss von körperlicher kraft sowie reibung des untergrunds rechnen muss.
demzufolge mag es zwar stimmen, dass eine in gleicher weise konstruirte felge bei mehrgewicht besser hält, sie fährt sich aber auch demenstprechend träger. richtungswechsel, be- & entschleunigung und alles was zu einer aktiven fahrweise gehört gehen schwerer von der hand und das mehrgewicht ist demnach tendenziell kontraproduktiv.

der vergleich motocross & downhill hinkt.

habe nur ich den eindruck oder ist es im allgemeinen so, dass es an dem bike zu wenig auszusetzen gibt, alsdass wir uns wieder in die diskussion um sechsundzwanzigleichtbaulenkwinkel verrennen?


----------



## Kharne (12. Oktober 2014)

Das kann sehr gut sein


----------



## BrandX (12. Oktober 2014)

sassrigais schrieb:


> @BrandX, ich würde mir einen netteren ton in einem forum wünschen in dem man gemeinsam versucht ein tolles rad zu bauen.


Das hättest du besser mal dem @foreigner sagen sollen.Ich habe hier noch keinen Beitrag als Unfug zitiert.Und selbst,wenn man anderer
Meinung ist,kann man es weniger aggressiv formulieren und muß dabei nicht persönlich werden.Soviel zum Thema Umgangston.
Der Vergleich Motocross-DH hinkt keineswegs,denn die von dir genannten Aspekte treffen auch genauso auf den MC Sport zu.Nur ist das
Arbeitsgerät 5-6mal so schwer.Ein DH Bike ist im Prinzip nichts anderes als ein MC Motorrad ohne Motor und dazu noch vergleichsweise sehr
leicht.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## geq (12. Oktober 2014)

@BrandX dann scheib doch foreigner einfach mal, dass er sich auch netter ausdrücken kann, statt das die nächte nerverei losgeht!
Und an deinen kommentaren zu mx und dh: 
Zumindest eines von beiden scheinst du nicht recht zu fahren, denn sonst hättest du das nicht ernsthaft behauptet.

Es ist nicht das Problem ein 20 kg Dh bike zu bewegen nur ein 16-17 kg machen einfach mehr Bock und sind sicher nicht Grammfeilscherei oder gefährlich.
Also fahr doch mal ein leichtes dh rad mit leichtem lrs und ein schweres mit schwerem lrs, so womit bist du schneller?


----------



## cycophilipp (12. Oktober 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> Setzt jetzt der Höhenflug bei dir ein?
> Dann sollte man dich besser aus dem Projekt entfernen.Du lebst in einer Ichwelt,wo anscheinend nur deine Meinung Gültigkeit hat.Das hast
> du ja schon mehrfach bewiesen,indem du andere Rahmenkonzepte schlecht geredet hast,um deinen in den Vordergrund zu spielen.Toleranz
> scheint dir ein Fremdwort zu sein,sollte aber vorhanden sein,wenn man sich in einem Forum aufhält.
> ...



Wer im Glashaus sitzt was die per Löffel gegessene Weisheit angeht, sollte selbst auch n Gang zurückschalten. Man merkt das Mehrgewicht sehr wohl und ganz speziell an den Laufrädern, ein 20kg DH Bike ist beileibe kein Fliegengewicht und heutzutage ziemlich dekadent, es sei denn man wiegt 120kg und mehr. 200 gr ungefederte Masse einzusparen ist viel sinnvoller als 500gr durch Carbonrahmen, ein 2000gr-LRS in einem DHler ist keine Kunst, für die allermeisten finanzierbar, für Normalos ausreichend haltbar und ich würd gern mal sehen, wie du mit nem Crosser egal ob mit oder ohne Motor eine DH-Strecke runterkommst - schnell und mit Spaß. Vgl. Crosser und DH, das sind Kürbis und Rosine miteinander verglichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (12. Oktober 2014)

BrandX schrieb:


> Setzt jetzt der Höhenflug bei dir ein?
> Dann sollte man dich besser aus dem Projekt entfernen.Du lebst in einer Ichwelt,wo anscheinend nur deine Meinung Gültigkeit hat.Das hast
> du ja schon mehrfach bewiesen,indem du andere Rahmenkonzepte schlecht geredet hast,um deinen in den Vordergrund zu spielen.Toleranz
> scheint dir ein Fremdwort zu sein,sollte aber vorhanden sein,wenn man sich in einem Forum aufhält.


Genau, ich bin der größte Egozentriker, der herum läuft und nur meine Meinung ist richtig.
Jeder der mich kennt, wird dir was ganz anderes erzählen.
Ich habe dir im übrigen auch damals schon geschrieben, dass ich keine anderen Rahmenkonzepte schlecht geredet habe, sondern schlichtweg meine Meinung zu diesen gesagt habe. Nur weil ich auch einen Vorschlag gemacht hatte, heißt das nicht, dass ich nicht auch zu anderen Vorschlägen mitdiskutieren darf und diese Meinung ist sicherlich auch nicht das allgemeingültige Urteil. Wenn du das so siehst, dann tut´s mir leid. Interessanter Weise bist du aber auch der einzige, der mich da kritisiert hat.
Du verlangst Toleranz für deine Theorien, die du recht stur vertrittst, selbst gestehst du aber anderen nicht zu ihre Meinung zu schreiben.



BrandX schrieb:


> Und wenn du dich mit Laufrädern nicht auskennst,dann frag am besten mal einen der bekannten Laufradbauern hier im Forum.Da wird dir
> keiner allein schon aus Sicherheits-und Haltbarkeitsgründen für ein DH Bike ein 1600gr LRS empfehlen.Das können sich nur Profis leisten,
> dessen Mechaniker zehn Sätze im Schrank haben und die nach jeder Abfahrt getauscht werden.Aber nicht der Hobbyfahrer.Ein reines DH
> Bike ist nicht für den Uphill gebaut,da ist Grammfeilscherei auf Kosten der Sicherheit fehl am Platz.
> BrandX



Ich weiß nicht wie die darauf kommst, denn das habe ich nie behauptet und nirgends geschrieben. Im übrigen ist das auch nicht richtig. Beispielsweise mit tune Naben, Sapim cx-ray und Spank Spike 28 kann man ein <1700g Laufrad aufbauen, das der Normalsterbliche auch mehr als eine Saison am Downhillrad fahren kann. Aber tut hier nichts zur Sache, darum ging´s gar nicht.



BrandX schrieb:


> Und wer schon mal ein Motocross Motorrad
> bewegt hat,für den ist selbst ein stabiles 20kg schweres DH Bike immer noch ein Fliegengewicht,das sich spielend leicht ums Eck fahren läßt.
> Gruß
> BrandX



Und genau das meinte ich: Es ist ein gigantischer Unterschied ein 100kg(und mehr)-Geschoss zu bewegen im Vergleich zu einem DH Bike. Bei einem Crosser ist man zum Teil wirklich einfach nur Passagier, bzw. sind für Fahrmanöver mit recht viel Kraft nötig, schließlich ist das Cross-Bike einiges schwerer als der Fahrer selbst.
Ein DH Bike (gilt auch für jedes andere MTB) bewegt man relativ leicht und spielerisch durchs Gelände, da es selbst nur ein Bruchteil des Fahrers ausmacht. Mit einem leichteren Laufradsatz ist es wesentlich leichter noch den kurzen schnellen Schlenker hinzubekommen um die ein oder andere Linie zu erwischen und genau darum geht´s beim DH-Fahren und das ist der Grund, weshalb jeder angagierte DH-Fahrer sich nicht unnötig Gewicht ins Bike schraubt, (neben den positiven Effekten bei Federung und Co.) schon gar nicht an die Laufräder. Ich kann das aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass ich teilweise mit schweren DH-Schläuchen im gleichen Laufradsatz mit den gleichen Reifen Lines, die kurze schnelle Richtungswechsel erfordern nicht mehr, oder nur noch sehr schwer treffen konnte, was mit leichten Standardschläuchen kein Problem war. Ich denke, dass das jeder einigermaßen flotte Fahrer auch nachvollziehen kann. Es sind ja hier auch noch ein paar Leute mehr dieser Meinung ... .



BrandX schrieb:


> Das hättest du besser mal dem @foreigner sagen sollen.Ich habe hier noch keinen Beitrag als Unfug zitiert.Und selbst,wenn man anderer
> Meinung ist,kann man es weniger aggressiv formulieren und muß dabei nicht persönlich werden.Soviel zum Thema Umgangston.


Wer hier jetzt seine Beiträge gerade agressiver formuliert, da kann man auch anderer Meinung sein. Von mir aus könnten wir auch gerne wieder zu einem freundlicheren Ton kommen.
Jeder kann gerne seine Meinung sagen, aber es nervt auch gewaltig, mit welcher Vehemenz du hier Dinge behauptest, die schlichtweg falsch sind (Physik), bzw. jeglicher Erfahrung (und ich meine nicht meiner, sondern die der gesamten Bike-Branche) widersprechen.
Heute fährt kein Mensch mehr 20kg DH-Bikes. Aktuelle Hobby-Fahrer-Dh-Bikes (günstige und haltbare) wiegen im schnitt um die 17kg. Profi-Bikes oft genug nur 15-16kg. Es gibt wirklich haltbare und stabile Aufbauten von Hobbyfahrern, die deutlich unter 15kg wiegen. Jeder der mal mit einem ordentlich leichten Bike unterwegs war, wird bestätigen, dass es schneller, leichter zu fahren und spaßiger (weil spritziger) ist.
Darauf bezieht sich meine Bemerkung: Du theoretisierst da was zusammen, was in der Praxis einfach nicht haltbar ist.



BrandX schrieb:


> Das hättest du besser mal dem @foreigner
> Der Vergleich Motocross-DH hinkt keineswegs,denn die von dir genannten Aspekte treffen auch genauso auf den MC Sport zu.Nur ist das
> Arbeitsgerät 5-6mal so schwer.Ein DH Bike ist im Prinzip nichts anderes als ein MC Motorrad ohne Motor und dazu noch vergleichsweise sehr
> leicht.
> ...



Doch, siehe oben. Und der selbe Effekt gilt erst recht für leichtere Bikes, die sogar ausgesprochen wendig sein sollen.
Wir können das Kriegsbeil aber auch gerne begraben.

Zum sachlichen Thema kann ich mich nur allen anderen Vorrednern anschließen.


----------



## cycophilipp (12. Oktober 2014)

foreigner 1 - BrandX 0


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Oktober 2014)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> foreigner 1 - BrandX 0


Alberner Scheiß...  ErFAHRungsberichte - bitte!!!


----------



## foreigner (13. Oktober 2014)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> foreigner 1 - BrandX 0


Darum geht´s ja gar nicht, wir können gerne wieder sachlich diskutieren.
Ja, ich habe mit "Unfug" angefangen, aber so böse formuliert fand ich das auch nicht. Da durfte ich mir hier im Forum auch schon weit schlimmeres anhören.


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Oktober 2014)

Also der Vergleich mit den DH - Schläuchen.. wtf.


----------



## onkel_c (13. Oktober 2014)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Mich würde noch interessieren, wie sich die verschiedenen Dämper geschlagen haben. Lohnt sich ein Float X gegenüber einem DBinline? Ist ein Piggy notwendig oder tuts auch ein normaler Dämpfer? Und wie gut funktioniert die Elektronik beim Magura elect in der Praxis?



so bin auch wieder da - habe die enduro dm tatsächlich (wenn auch nur mit mühe) überlebt .

MEIN ranking, der dämpfer die ich gefahren bin:
float x
monarch+
manitou mcl

bin dann auch noch , wenn auch an einem anderen bike den cc db i gefahren. auch den halte ich für gut, aber 'gefühlt' war der float x besser.
der flaot x scheint das pendant zur neuen 36er zu sein. auf neudeutsch: *eiler schei?!

die magura sachen bin ich nicht gefahren.


----------



## onkel_c (13. Oktober 2014)

ich nehme nochmal das thema laufrad, reifen ... auf. gerade weil ich am wochenende ein einschneidendes erlebnis hatte.
normalerweise fahre ich bei endurorennen eher moderate bereifung. schlappen im bereich von ca. 800g +/-
leider war das wetter und die streckenverhältnisse nicht geeignet um hinten mit einem schwalbe rock razor zu fahren (mein lieblingsreifen hinten). zur allem übel hatte ich auch nur noch einen HD in SG übrig. der hat mir dann in den sehr tretlastigen steilen anstiegen sehr zugesetzt. schon in der ebene rollt der schlappen wie kaugummi und lässt sich nur mit erkhöhtem einsatz beschleunigen... bergab alles halb so wild, aber bergan wirklich krass ...

ein schwerer laufradsatz verhält sich bei weitem nicht so 'fatal'. da sind reifen deutlich entscheidender. dennoch lässt sich ein leichter laufradsatz besser 'bewegen' und wirkt sich auf das gesamtgewicht positiv aus. die schnittmenge aus zuverlässig und leicht wären meine wünsche an einen laufradsatz. nichtracer werden das thema aber sicher aus einem anderen blickwinkel betrachten, was ich gut verstehen kann.


----------



## ultima88 (13. Oktober 2014)

Wo/Wann gehts zur nächsten Abstimmung? Mag keine Romane mehr lesen...


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Oktober 2014)

Es werden ja erst mal die einzelnen Komponenten vorgestellt und diskutiert. Währenddessen überlegt man bei Alutech wahrscheinlich inwieweit man die Erkenntnisse aus den Tests in den Rahmen einfließen lässt. Ich bin gespannt welche Anpassungen wir hier sehen werden.


----------



## mpirklbauer (13. Oktober 2014)

Denke die Fox Ausstattung (36+Float X) wird preislich nicht drinnen sein und viele werden darüber auch schimpfen.
Wobei sie mit diesem Dämpfer und der neuen 36er wieder mal was ordentliches fabriziert haben.

Außer man entscheidet sich für drei Varianten, so wie beim Fanes auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Oktober 2014)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Denke die Fox Ausstattung (36+Float X) wird preislich nicht drinnen sein und viele werden darüber auch schimpfen.
> Wobei sie mit diesem Dämpfer und der neuen 36er wieder mal was ordentliches fabriziert haben.
> 
> Außer man entscheidet sich für drei Varianten, so wie beim Fanes auch.


Es wird wieder drei Varianten geben, wovon die mittlere hier abgestimmt wird.


----------



## foreigner (13. Oktober 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Also der Vergleich mit den DH - Schläuchen.. wtf.


Das sollte einfach nur heißen, dass die Laufräder 300g schwerer waren. Und ja, das macht sich definitiv bemerkbar.


----------



## foreigner (13. Oktober 2014)

Thema Dämpfer:
Wie auch im anderen Thread berichtet fand ich den DT Dämpfer sehr, sehr gut, wenn auch sehr speziell. Hatte ich schon geschrieben, ich zitiere mal:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb2...-in-finale-ligure.728986/page-9#post-12376021

Für mich waren Fox Float X und Rock Shox Monarch + auf dem gleichen Level. Ich konnte da keinen wirklichen Unterschied feststellen. Der Rock Shox war noch nicht ganz perfekt abgestimmt. Der Monarch (wir hatten mehrere Tunes) mit dem M/L Tune war sehr gut, könnte aber noch 1-2 Volume Spacer für einen Hauch mehr Endprogression vertragen, dann wäre er wahrscheinlich perfekt. Aber das ist wirklich auf hohem Niveau kritisiert.
Den Manitou bin ich nicht gefahren, Plumpssack hatte den recht lange und fand ihn deutlich schlechter als Monarch. Der Magura kann offen mit Fox und RS auch lange nicht konkurieren. Er bietet weder die Traktion und fühlt sich unkomfortabel an und man hat öfter das Gefühl hängen zu bleiben. Dazu kommt die Elektronik, die gar nicht überzeugte. Man wusste nie, in welchem Modi man war, verstellte leicht versehentlich (auf die anderen gewartet kurz die Hand auf dem Lenker liegen gehabt, in die nächste Passage und "scheiße das fahrwerk macht ja nichts") und im "Automatikmodus" wird das bike noch viel unkomfortabler und man weiß nie was es gerade tut. (Ganz einfaches Beispiel: bunnyhop, mal sinkt der Hinterbau beim Absprung wie gewohnt ein, mal gar nicht und man scheitert dabei auf den Bordstein zu springen, weil das so überraschend kommt. Manchmal dachte man auch, irgendwas passt nicht, hab ich schon wieder ausversehen blockiert? Dabei war er in Auto. Die Funkbedienung, die auch noch nicht 100% sicher funktionierte tat ihr übriges zu Verwirrung. Das war übrigens auch der Eindruck der anderen Tester.
Der CCDB Inline war vor Ort trotz bemühen nicht auf das Bike abstimmbar. Das Volumen war zur groß und wir hatten keine Volume-Spacer von CC. Ich hab dann noch zwei Vivid Spacer eingebaut (mehr waren auch nicht da, da man eher auf Monarch ausgelegt war), das war aber immer noch weit zu wenig. Man hätte den komplett zuspacern müssen, vielleicht wär´s dann gegangen. Das Volumen war einfach zu groß. Ich hatte ihn zum Schluss so hart abgestimmt, dass er nur noch maximal 10% Negativfederweg hatte und beide Druckstufen komplett zugedreht waren (was sich grausam gefahren hat) und er ist trotzdem bei einer 30-40cm Kante komplett durchgeschlagen. Daraufhin haben wir ihn rausgeschmissen und Sram hat zum Glück mit einem Monarch ausgeholfen. Insgesamt muss ich aber sagen, dass sich die Dämpfung des Dämpfers ein bischen seltsam anfühlt. Auch anfangs, als er recht moderat abgestimmt war, war das bei dem Dämpfer so, dass man die Dämpfung sehr stark spürt und sie sich etwas "rau" anfühlt. Irgendwie, als ob man die Ventile flattern spürt. Aber ich will mir kein Urteil über den Dämpfer erlauben, er passte schlichtweg nicht und war dort nicht auf das Bike abstimmbar.


----------



## jayzi (13. Oktober 2014)

Weil hier schon öfters auf die Optik eingegangen wurde, die ja endgültig noch nicht feststeht. Wie wäre es denn mit einem Oberrohr anlehnend an das Rotwild G1? Schaut sehr gefällig aus.


----------



## H.B.O (14. Oktober 2014)

oh mann x-seiten diskussion ob leichte laufräder besser sind ?! ernsthaft ?! ich glaub brand x ver...scht euch alle
danke @foreigner hätte beinahe einen inline gekauft jetzt wart ich mal und schau ob bos was kleines bringt


----------



## onkel_c (16. Oktober 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> ...danke @foreigner hätte beinahe einen inline gekauft jetzt wart ich mal ...



naja wenn du da jedes mal warten würdest wenn jmd. einen einwand zu produkt x, y, z hat ... ich bin den dämpfer bei selbiger veranstaltung an der alutech tofane gefahren: der war absolut überzeugend!

der float x allerdings ist vermutlich derzeit eine liga für sich, siehe auch bastis beitrag gestern abend.


----------



## yggr (16. Oktober 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> oh mann x-seiten diskussion ob leichte laufräder besser sind ?! ernsthaft ?! ich glaub brand x ver...scht euch alle...



Scheinen grad Schul/Semesterferien zu sein, wenn hier wieder Romane über Nichtigkeiten verfasst werden bzw. die mit dem eigentlichen Thema erstmal nix zu tun haben.

Back to topic: schön, dass alle an der Fox 36 Gefallen gefunden haben. Gesetzt den Fall, dass sie das Budget nicht sprengt wäre ich trotzdem skeptisch in Bezug auf die Dauerhaltbarkeit. Neuentwicklung und ist jetzt wie lange am Markt? Da lief's die letzten Jahre bei Fox einfach zu schlecht. Und dafür dann mehr Taler bereitstellen als für die die bekannt guten Alternativen am Markt?

Ja, ich weiss: OEM Preis bla blub... vermute einfach mal dass bei den Stückzahlen hier die FOX trotzdem die teuerste sein dürfte.


----------



## H.B.O (17. Oktober 2014)

das mit dem inline ist schon komisch, sie behaupten ja dass es keine tunes gibt, da man alles einstellen kann und an der zu großen luftkammer scheints ja nicht gelegen zu haben. ist klar dass an einem produkt immer jemand was auszusetzen hat, aber beim inline hatte ich schon sehr hohe erwartungen sodass mich das urteil sehr irritiert (fox float x passt bei mir nicht rein)


----------



## foreigner (17. Oktober 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> das mit dem inline ist schon komisch, sie behaupten ja dass es keine tunes gibt, da man alles einstellen kann und an der zu großen luftkammer scheints ja nicht gelegen zu haben. ist klar dass an einem produkt immer jemand was auszusetzen hat, aber beim inline hatte ich schon sehr hohe erwartungen sodass mich das urteil sehr irritiert (fox float x passt bei mir nicht rein)


Doch, die zu große Luftkammer war hier klar das Hauptproblem. Die hat einfach nicht gepasst.
Es gibt auch ein paar Hersteller die eigene tunes beim CCDB haben. Auf dem Hauptkolben sitzt ein ganz normales Shiming und hier gibt es wohl auch Hersteller die eigene haben. Die Nadel und Federventile für die Verstellung wird aber wohl kaum geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (17. Oktober 2014)

Noch maöl zu DB Inline: Die Luftkammer gibt es in verschieden Größen, unsere war zu groß. Foreigner hat versucht, sie mit andere Spacern zu vekleinern, die Brösel habe ich gestern aus dem Dämpfer gefummelt.
Es gibt für die DB keinen Herstellertune, es ist so, dass der Hersteller die von ihm als gut erachtete Einstellung ab Werk bestellen kann. Der Dämpfer ist genauso wie alle Aftermarkt Dämpfer, aber der Kunde hat schon eine in etwa passende Grundeinstellung.


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Aftermarkt



*prust*


----------



## SebT-Rex (18. Oktober 2014)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> *prust*[/QUOTE


----------



## bansaiman (12. Oktober 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Aber die Bremsen waren echt top (wenn sie richtig entlüftet waren) !
> Für die unter 1,78m: Wenn ihr nicht wirklich richtig klein seit (<1,70m), dann probiert echt erstmal M. Bei uns haben ja auch die mit knapp 1,80m noch eindeutig L bevorzugt. Der Sram Mechaniker, der deutlich kleiner war hat sich auf dem M bike auch sehr wohl gefühlt und fährt normal eher S bikes (war übrigens noch einer neben uns, der den Lenkwinkel flacher machen würde).




Hey, tschuldige auf den datierten beitrag die Frage, aber: Ich bin 177cm, sitzriese, also kurze beine mit langem oberkörper und würde es mit 50 evtl. 40mm VOrbau fahren-> M oder L?
Tyee in M mit 50mm Vorbau war gerade noch in ordnung, aber hätte da echt mehr LÄnge verkraften können und die 150mm Reverb hatte auch noch 2-3cm reserven weiter versenkt zu werden.
Danke dir!

PS hat der mcleod im standard tune echt nicht gepasst? Leute, wo der im Rahmen passt scheinen bsher begiesterter als über nen Monarch Plus oder Float x zu sein; ich fand ihn im helius ac eines freundes echt klasse.... naja, wenn´s prinzipiell ncht passt von der abstimmung. aber hat mich shcon gewundert.


----------



## foreigner (12. Oktober 2015)

@bansaiman 
Ich bin da nach der letzten Diskussion auch nochmal ins Grübeln gekommen.
Die Geoänderungen, die wir noch vorgenommen haben, haben einen nicht ganz unerheblichen Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten.
Bei M 5mm mehr Reach, bei L 10mm mehr Reach und jeweils 0,5° flacherer LW.
Für das Fahrverhalten heißt das, dass die nicht ganz unrelevante Front-to-Center Länge bei M ~10mm länger wird und bei L ~15mm.
Bei den Prototypen war der L Rahmen in dieser Länge 15mm länger als M.
Das heißt, das der neue M vom Fahrverhalten wahrscheinlich näher am alten L ist als am M.
Einige (aber auch leicht über 1,80m große Tester) hätten gerne noch länger als L gehabt. Ich fand L perfekt, hätte nur gerne einen flachern LW gehabt.
Für mich heißt das, das ich mich jetzt mit Berücksichtigung der neuen Geos wahrscheinlich doch eher für M entscheiden würde, als für den nochmal deutlich gewachsenen L Rahmen.
Bei 1,77m würde ich daher mal zu M raten, insbesondere du magst auch wendige Räder.
Willst Du eine "Ballermaschine", die hauptsächlich läuft und bist jemand der "new School" mit gebeugten Armen voll über der Front fährt, kannst du auch L nehmen.
Kommt dann auf Vorliebe und Fahrstil an, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Plumpssack (12. Oktober 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> PS hat der mcleod im standard tune echt nicht gepasst? Leute, wo der im Rahmen passt scheinen bsher begiesterter als über nen Monarch Plus oder Float x zu sein; ich fand ihn im helius ac eines freundes echt klasse.... naja, wenn´s prinzipiell ncht passt von der abstimmung. aber hat mich shcon gewundert.


Ich bin normalerweise wirklich ein Manitoufan (hatte Evolver ISX6, Revox, Swinger ISX6, Dorado Pro, Travis Intrinsic und war immer extrem zufrieden) und kaufe mir jetzt nach einem Marzocchi Reinfall wohl ne Mattoc.
Der McLeod hat sich im Vergleich zum Float X und zum Monarch Plus aber leider einfach nur holzig angefühlt im ICB. Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, ob der McLeod in irgendeiner Form auf den Rahmen abgestimmt war oder nicht.

Wenn dir der Tyee in M halbwegs gepasst hat würde ich auf jedenfall M nehmen, der ICB fällt durch den deutlich größeren Stack größer aus, als der Tyee, sprich man kann nicht einfach die Reach Zahlen 1:1 vergleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (16. Oktober 2015)

@foreigner: haste nen Tipp für mich, gerne auch via PN? 1,96m klein und diese "new school" Fahrweise sagt mir eigentlich schon zu auf meinem ICB1. Da fahre ich den 50er Rahmen.
Bin echt geneigt den 50% Anzahlungsdeal einzugehen und mein ICB1 umzurüsten auf ein 26" ICB2.

Danke & LG
Jens


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Oktober 2015)

Dann wohl tendenziell XL. Wobei ich auf dem ICB 1.0 auch eher in "new school"-Position unterwegs bin, schon alleine weil es mich mehr oder weniger dazu zwingt. Ich komme damit auch gut mit klar, im Park etc. wo ich eher im Attack-Mode unterwges bin passt mir das ganz gut.

Aber kaum saß ich auf dem 2.0er war ich automatisch im Oldschool-Modus unterwegs. Das passt mir auf meinen Hometrails besser, da muss ich nicht immer hart am Limit unterwegs sein, sondern will mit maximalem Spaß rumtoben. Deshalb wird es für mich das L geben bei 1,91. Wenn die Finanzen mitspielen. Hätte ja schon gerne den Float X, der hat im Proto einfach geil funktioniert.


----------



## foreigner (20. Oktober 2015)

JENSeits schrieb:


> @foreigner: haste nen Tipp für mich, gerne auch via PN? 1,96m klein und diese "new school" Fahrweise sagt mir eigentlich schon zu auf meinem ICB1. Da fahre ich den 50er Rahmen.
> Bin echt geneigt den 50% Anzahlungsdeal einzugehen und mein ICB1 umzurüsten auf ein 26" ICB2.
> 
> Danke & LG
> Jens



Mit 1,96m und agressiver Fahrweise ist die Sache wohl sehr klar: XL, alleine wegen der Länge.

Mit 26" musst du halt schauen, wegen der Tretlagerhöhe. Das wird schon tief. Ich würde eine minimal längere Gabel (und die straff abstimmen) einbauen bei 26", so dass der LW bei 66° landet und das Tretlager wenigstens ein paar Millimeter nach oben geht.
(hieße dann aber ne 555er Einbaulänge rein, das bringt dann so gut 3mm am Tretlager. Das wäre eine 170er Lyrik beispielsweise, Aber wenn man die straff macht, so dass sie selten den Hub mal wirklich nutzt, sollte das Fahrverhalten auch passen). Außerdem würde ich noch voluminöse, höher bauende Reifen montieren. Das kann auch leicht mal 5mm machen. Dann ist man von der Tretlagerhöhe gar nicht mehr sooo weit weg von 650B und es sollte auch fahrbar sein. Sonst wäre das Tretlager schon wirklich sehr tief, ich würde mir das dann nicht antun.


----------



## JENSeits (20. Oktober 2015)

Danke dir für deine Einschätzung!
Da könnte ich ja glatt meine Lyrik ausm ICB1 übernehmen. Also so wie es aktuell aussieht werde ich das einfach mal mit 26" riskieren. Falls mir das dann doch alles nicht passt, kommen die Teile wieder ans ICB1 und das ICB2 geht in den Bikemarkt.

Danke dir!


----------



## Symion (20. Oktober 2015)

Warum einen neuen Rahmen kaufen um ihn dann mit der falschen LR Größe und zu langen Gabel zu verunstalten? Kauf dir halt nen Rahmen passend zu deinen Teilen oder umgekehrt, der Markt ist doch groß genug.


----------



## JENSeits (21. Oktober 2015)

haltbar und wartungsarm bei 26" und 130mm? Ha


----------



## Plumpssack (21. Oktober 2015)

JENSeits schrieb:


> haltbar und wartungsarm bei 26" und 130mm? Ha


Banshee Spitfire oder Bikemarkt


----------



## stetee (23. Oktober 2015)

Frage an die ICB 2.0 Tester – Bremsverhalten:

Wie ist denn das Bremsverhalten des ICB 2.0 entgegen einem Vier-gelenker/VPP und andren Ein-gelenkern die Ihr kennt, hauptsächlich was das Hartbremsen und an Quer-Unebenheiten angeht; schließt sich die Hinterbaukinematik wie es bei Ein-gelänker üblich war, oder bleibt sie ausreichend offen und feinfühlig das es nicht störrisch wahrnehmbar ist?

Hier meine Erfahrungen von anderen heutigen Ein-gelenker Bikes, die meine Frage betreffen :  Commencal Meta Trail hatte ich sich beim Bremsen geschlossen und die Feinfühligkeit war weg, wobei bei Kona Process 134 hatte ich nie das Gefühl.

Und auch wie oft hat ihr die Plattform an dem Dämpfer bei Berghohfahren genutzt?


----------



## Plumpssack (23. Oktober 2015)

stetee schrieb:


> Frage an die ICB 2.0 Tester – Bremsverhalten:
> 
> Wie ist denn das Bremsverhalten des ICB 2.0 entgegen einem Vier-gelenker/VPP und andren Ein-gelenkern die Ihr kennt, hauptsächlich was das Hartbremsen und an Quer-Unebenheiten angeht; schließt sich die Hinterbaukinematik wie es bei Ein-gelänker üblich war, oder bleibt sie ausreichend offen und feinfühlig das es nicht störrisch wahrnehmbar ist?
> 
> ...


Habe ich nicht mehr genau im Gedächtnis, kann mich konkret nur noch dran erninnern, dass es besser als beim Transition Blindside/Bergamont Big Air und schlechter als beim Norco Six/Iron Horse 6 Point war. Es ist mir weder aufgefallen dass es beim Bremsen besonders viel, noch besonders wenig Traktion hat. Bei vielen anderen Rädern ist mir sowas schon aufgefallen.


----------



## stetee (25. Oktober 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Habe ich nicht mehr genau im Gedächtnis, kann mich konkret nur noch dran erninnern, dass es besser als beim Transition Blindside/Bergamont Big Air und schlechter als beim Norco Six/Iron Horse 6 Point war. Es ist mir weder aufgefallen dass es beim Bremsen besonders viel, noch besonders wenig Traktion hat. Bei vielen anderen Rädern ist mir sowas schon aufgefallen.



Danke für deine hilfreiche Komparation zu den anderen bikes, wobei mich noch interessieren würde, wie auch die Bergaufperformance war - wie sehr steile Passagen,  so auch lange mehrkilometerlange Anstiege - wobei auch hier würde eine Komparation zu den anderen FS-bikes die du (ihr) kennt sehr hilfreich sein?

Allles deswegen, dass die hierige Forum/Test-Beiträge hauptsächlich die Bergabperformance durchnehmen, wobei über die Bergaufperformance, die bei einem ein Trailbike 50% seines Nutzens darstellen soll, konnte ich keinerlei umfangreichere Information/Beiträge finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (28. Oktober 2015)

stetee schrieb:


> Danke für deine hilfreiche Komparation zu den anderen bikes, wobei mich noch interessieren würde, wie auch die Bergaufperformance war - wie sehr steile Passagen,  so auch lange mehrkilometerlange Anstiege - wobei auch hier würde eine Komparation zu den anderen FS-bikes die du (ihr) kennt sehr hilfreich sein?
> 
> Allles deswegen, dass die hierige Forum/Test-Beiträge hauptsächlich die Bergabperformance durchnehmen, wobei über die Bergaufperformance, die bei einem ein Trailbike 50% seines Nutzens darstellen soll, konnte ich keinerlei umfangreichere Information/Beiträge finden.



Bitte gerne nebenan weiter diskutieren - wir zentralisieren die Diskussion um es übersichtlicher zu halten:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alutech-icb2-0-jetzt-vorbestellen-update.773193/page-14#post-13332698


----------

